# The Project Pan Thread for Makeup



## azalea97 (Jun 26, 2014)

I know there are a few of us working on project pans for our makeup collection so I figured I'd start a thread to post goals, pics, support when we get tired of using the same items, etc.  I'm not doing a specific number of items...I just picked a few that I want to finish up.  

Here are my project pan items:

*Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash eyeshadow in Rose Gold *- love this color &amp; its perfect for summer.  BUT I have so many other eyeshadows (yes I'm looking at you Naked 1 &amp; Naked 3 palettes) that I'm going to try to finish this one up and and move on to others. There's already a lot of pan showing but lots more e/s left in the pan.

.

*Avon Ultra Color Lipstick in Toasted Rose *- One of my favorite lipsticks, but I have others I need to give some love to so I'm going to finish this one up and move on to some others.

*LORAC Behind the Scenes Eyeshadow Primer*- I've had this the longest out of all my primers. It works pretty good so I think I'll use this everyday till its finished.

*Avon Ideal Flawless Pressed Powder *- I've hit pan on this but It may be a bit challenging for me to finish this up anytime soon since I've been constantly wearing my mineral foundation lately.  I will use this to reduce shine if needed though.

*Avon True Color e/s single in Copper *- This one is fairly new and doesn't even have a dent in it yet, but it goes so well with my Bobbi Brown rose gold e/s if figured I'd work on this one too.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 26, 2014)

This is an awesome thread! I like the idea of a thread just for project pan items and more focused on the project itself. I'll be coming on to post my list and progress.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 26, 2014)

I agree. This is a great idea. I'll post a photo of what I'm working on later today!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 26, 2014)

Oooooo totally joining. I need to do this and I've told myself I have to use up at least 5 things before I can buy more makeup. I'll go through and decide/post tonight when I'm home!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi! I want to join this aswell. I don't know how to add pictures, but I have 30 products all in all that are my project pan for this year. When I finish a product I immediatly swap it out with something new to finish. It's working really well, and I've used up quite alot lately! I have mostly fullsized to work on, but also deluxe foundations etc. So here's my list:

1. Hanskin BB Cream
2. A.T Fox Lip Crayon Pencil 
3. Banila Co CC Cream (deluxe)
4. Too Cool For School Cc Cream (deluxe)
5. Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes mascara
6. Lancome Defincils Mascara
7. Model Co Mascara
8. Nyx HD Concealer
9. Etude House Dear Girls Pact
10. Maybelline Color TattooBarely Branded
11 Color Tattoo - Inked In Pink
12. Etude House Baby Choux Base - Green
13.Makeupmekka Gel liner (norwegian brand)
14. Revlon Colorstay Foundation
15.Wet N Wild Megamix Bronzer
16.Lancome Kohl Eyeliner in Black
17. Ardell Lashgrip
18. Sumita Brow Set
19. Anastasia Brow Wiz - Dark Brown (deluxe)
20. Lioele Brow Pencil - GreyBrown
21. Burt's Bees Acai Berry Lip balm
22. Nars Orgasm/Laguna DUO
23. Benefit Hello Flawless
24. Holika Holika Jewel Eyeliner - 18k Gold
25. Too Faced Shadow Insurance
26. Etude House Grapefruit Jelly Blush
27. Too Faced No Makeup Makeup Palette (cream blush)
28. Revlon Lipbutter Creme Brulee
29. Thebalm Mary Lou Manizer
30. The Balm Frat Boy Blush


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 26, 2014)

Okay, here's mine. There are only a few things I am actively trying to finish at the moment, though I should probably try to add more.

Revlon highlighter/primer thing (Touche Eclat knockoff, label worn off): doesn't do much so I just use it under my eyes on days I'm not wearing much makeup

CoverGirl eyebrow pencil: trying to use it up so I can start using my Benefit Gimme Brow (though I think I actually like this pencil better)

CoverGirl powder: almost done! But there's still enough here to use it a few more times

Mica gel eyeliner: I don't wear cat eye or black liner that often, but this is starting to dry up, so I've been using it at the base of my lashes to make them look fuller. I hate that it dries super hard on the brush really quickly and that means I have to wash my brush every time I use it. I'm too lazy for that!

Wet N Wild eye primer: I actually like this better than all of the more expensive primers I've tried, but I have others that I need to use too, so I want to finish this one before it dries up

Avon lip gloss in Apple Cinnamon: This will not die! I'm getting really bored with the color, which wasn't my favorite to begin with, so I've been combining it with various lip liners/lipsticks try to make it more interesting


----------



## BSquared (Jun 26, 2014)

God, how gross is my too faced palette?! Oh well.

*Rules for my project pan*:

- I must list 10 items to finish completely

- items must be eyeshadow, liner, a lip product, a face powder (powder, bronzer, highlighter), or blush. Foundation doesn't count (I don't hoard it and only have 3 open currently), mascara doesn't count (too easy), concealor doens't count ( see: foundation), primer doesn't count (I have an HG and don't stray so it goes fast)

- once I finish FIVE items in full (completly gone), I am allowed to buy one lip product, eyeliner, or face product (blush/highlighter/bronzer) of my choosing.

- once 5 items are gone, I must replace them with 5 more on the list.

- once TEN items are gone (total), I may buy an eyeshadow palette of my choice.

- NONE of the project pan items may be purchased outside of the rules!

- dropping something and breaking it does not count as used up! (I drop a lot of things  )

- I do NOT have to use these items every day, I just can't buy anything until they are gone, so it's in my best interest to use them!

- I am starting out with things that have decent dents and focus on two palettes so I don't get discouraged.

======================================================================

1. Too Faced Chocolate Milk eyeshadow (A Few of My Favorite Things palette). Hit pan. A lot left.

2. Urban Decay Sin Eyeshadow (Ammo Palette). Hit Pan. 3/4 of the way done.

3. Urban Decay Smog Eyeshadow (Ammo Palette). Hit Pan. About 1/2 done.

4. Sephora Flashy Liner eyeliner in brown. 3/4 of the way done.

5. E.L.F Studio Blush in Tickled Pink. Hit pan. Probably 1/2 done.

6. NYX Butter Gloss in Creme Brulee. Probably 3/4 of it left but I HAVE to start paring down my butter gloss stash. Not that I don't want more. I do. I so want more. But I have so many, I have to start using them more regularly.

7. NYX Butter Lipstick in Cotton Candy. Half done.

8. Too Faced Cream Colored Ponies eyeshadow (A Few of My Favorite Things palette). Big dent. No pan yet, but probably close

9. Urban Decay Last Call eyeshadow (Ammo Palette). Big dent. No pan yet. Probably not that close if sin and smog were any indication!

10. Too Faced Taffy eyeshadow (A Few of My Favorite Things Palette). Lonnngggg way to go. Not even a dent. But it's one of the most wearable for me, so I think it'll be the easiest.


----------



## mauu (Jun 27, 2014)

This is a great idea! I'm going to do a project 5 pan for eyeshadows. No better way to de-lurk than a project pan, eh? 

Not going to focus on using them up - for now I'm happy with just hitting pan. This means I'll also be using other shadows but focusing on my project 5 pan shades. And no new eyeshadow until I've hit pan on these (probably not even then)! Here are the shadows I chose (please excuse the blurry pics, didn't feel like digging up my camera):




MAC Woodwinked single and four shades from the Wet n' Wild Vanity palette: gold, shimmery brown, light matte brown and dark matte brown. The Vanity palette has great shades but I've had it for years and the lid broke off a long time ago, so I would like to eventually use up all the shades and get rid of the palette.

I also want to use up three Stila lip glazes:




I got them over a year ago, so they really need to be used up. Luckily they're the smaller 1.5 ml/0.05 fl oz size from the All is Bright set. In this pic you can see how the text rubs off, bleh. Here are the names of the glosses:




According to Stila's descriptions, Jingle is a coral pink (looks more like peach to me tbh), Jack Frost is a sheer, shimmery peach and Holly is a strawberry red with no shimmer. I've also got Black Cherry from the same set but I'm saving it for fall since it's a darker shade.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 27, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> This is an awesome thread! I like the idea of a thread just for project pan items and more focused on the project itself. I'll be coming on to post my list and progress.


Glad you're joining in! You were the one that inspired me to do a project pan in the first place.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 27, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Glad you're joining in! You were the one that inspired me to do a project pan in the first place.


:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

You're making me blush! Thanks for having me 

Alright, so like my love @@BSquared, I am going to be making my rules and list. Though honestly, life situations have currently changed and now I am not in any NEED to burn through products, so my project pan is more aimed at getting use out of them rather than completing by a specific date.

As you will see, most of my items are ....almost entirely unused. That's my problem. There's a lot of makeup in the exact same condition in my collection. So really, I just want to get some use out of it (except for the cream products, those HAVE to get finished before they go bad).

Here are my rules:

=====================================================================================

1. No buying any more makeup. When things are used up, replace with something else from the stash.

2. Items on the no buy have to be makeup items. 

3. Items must be completely used up, not just hit pan, and things that break don't count as finished.

4. The only time I am allowed to just toss something without emptying it is if I can't get it to work in any possible way and/or it's making my rosacea freak out.

5. I am allowed to use these items in conjunction with other items, so as not to just neglect my makeup stash for months. =D I certainly don't have to wear JUST my PP items every day.

=====================================================================================

There it is.







=====================================================================================

List

*Powder Eyeshadow*

Mac All That Glitters

Mac Shroom

Ben Nye "Black" Shadow single

*Cream Eyeshadow*

Maybelline Color Tattoo Bad to the Bronze

Maybelline Color Tattoo Barely Branded

Maybelline Color Tattoo Rich Mahogany

*Blush*

Tarte blush in Exposed

Nars blush in Torrid

Cargo blush in Tonga (already hit pan)

*Bronzer*

NYC bronzer in Sunny

Nars bronzer blush in Zen

Tarte Park Ave Princess bronzer, deluxe sample

*Eyeliner*

UD 24/7 liner in Zero

Rimmel Scandaleyes in brown

Stila Liquid Liner Pencil

*Lip products*

Revlon lip butter in pink truffle (done by Monday!), to be replaced with Mac lipstick in bare again 

Revlon lip butter in Fig **NOT PICTURED

Mac cremesheen lip glass in Looks Like Sin (done in a week or so), to be replaced with Revlon LB in Raspberry Pie **NOT PICTURED

*Concealer*

Mac Studio finish concealer in NC35

Bobbi brown corrector in Peach

Sephora Concealer (discontinued)

*Miscellaneous*

UDPP in Original (love this and will probably repurchase but there's A LOT of it left and this is getting old, so have to use, and throwing it in here).


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 27, 2014)

Welcome everyone! The more the merrier.


----------



## Huds (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm joining this!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been keeping track of everything I've bought or used up since january, and my goal is that by new years I will have twice as many empties as new purchases. So far I've done very well with makeup products and failed miserably with body/skincare/everything but makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My reward if I succeed (I probably wont) will be an eyeshadow palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also doping a project pan to help clear out a bunch of old and probably expired makeup. I started this in april with a list of 20 products of which i will have to finish 10 for it to be concidered complete. I like this way of doing it because there is no way I will be able to finish like there blushes and two eyeshadow quads, but if they are on the list I will use them anyway. Hopefully I'll be done with this in a couple of months, since I've finished four products already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 27, 2014)

@@lyncaf  Ooooh, I spotted that Avon Glazewear lipgloss right away.  Avon is my weakness and makes up the majority of my stash.  I love the glazewear lipglosses.  I was so bummed that when they redid the line they discontinued my favorite color...Mauve Movement.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 4 other colors though that I have to work my way through.

Woot! that pressed powder is as good as gone.  How do you even get the remainder from the compact? Lol


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 27, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> @@lyncaf  Ooooh, I spotted that Avon Glazewear lipgloss right away.  Avon is my weakness and makes up the majority of my stash.  I love the glazewear lipglosses.  I was so bummed that when they redid the line they discontinued my favorite color...Mauve Movement.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 4 other colors though that I have to work my way through.
> 
> Woot! that pressed powder is as good as gone.  How do you even get the remainder from the compact? Lol


They are such good glosses! Are the new versions the same, other than some colors being gone (boo)?

I think I can get 2 more uses out of the powder by swirling the brush in the corner a lot. It's probably not worth the effort, but for some reason it's more satisfying if I really don't leave anything in there!


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 28, 2014)

1. *Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro*: this is the only primer that I have open. Unfortunately, I can't tell how much I have left (can't see through the tube even when I put it to the light).

2. *L'Oreal True Match Foundation (W4 - Natural Beige)*: I mixed my Maybelline WaterGel BB Cream (from East Asia) into this to lighten the color. The bottle is currently half-full and I'm really trying to use it up this summer (while I work in laboratory, white fluorescent lighting) because it shows up super glittery under auditorium/lecture-hall/yellow, non-energy efficient lighting (also glittery in sunlight). Otherwise, this foundation works well enough.

3. *Bourjois Healthy Mix Radiance Reveal (53 - Light Beige)*: Out of the foundations that I have, this one is my favorite. It has medium coverage and is very creamy - I like it better than my CoverGirl Outlast 3-in-1 foundation. I've used this everyday since mid-January, and even though it's my favorite, given the fact that I've used it consistently for so long has made me a little tired of it (can't really tell from the pic - but it's a bit over half-way done).

4. *Rimmel Stay Matte Powder*: This is my only pressed setting powder.

5. *Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush - Fresh Pink*: I have already hit pan on this - my goal is to use this so that half of the pan is showing. I actually really like this blush.

6. *benefit - Watt's Up (sample)*: Received this as a Sephora birthday gift (back in December). I have used this everyday since March/April (I think) and it has decreased by only around 1mm since then (this is going to take a very, very long time to use up...) ._.

It's a good thing that I don't own any individual, full-sized highlighters (I only have samples and highlighters that came in palettes)

7. *theBalm - Put A Lid On It*: This works okay - I have oily eyelids so I see creasing after around 3 hours; effectiveness varies with the eyeshadow type, though. I've only used elf's $1 eyelid primer, UDPP, and UDPP-Greed. I do like UDPP better than this, but I like Put A Lid On It better than UDPP-Greed and the elf primer.

8. *Urban Decay Primer Potion - Greed* *(travel size)*: this is super sparkly and pigmented. It's one of those products that manages to get glitter everywhere (and it transfers very easily to the lower lashline and under-eye area). I think I've finally managed to make it useable, and since gold is a very summery color I want to use it more this summer.

9. *Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait*: I think I have around 1 more week of use for this. In the pic, it's rolled all the way up and you can see the plastic base. Once I reach that base/the lipstick becomes flat, I'm going to call it done - I don't want to scrape the product out because I'm strange and after I finish it, I'm going to rub the top off with rubbing alcohol and then keep it in my museum of empties.

10. *Revlon Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie*:

11. *Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss - Pink Whisper*: my first lip gloss. I'm going to focus on this after I finish the Lip Butter in Peach Parfait.

12. *Maybelline Eyestudio 8-Pan Eyeshadow Palette - Sunbaked Neutrals*: I have hit pan on two shades so far. I've used the white shade as an inner corner highlight for a very, very long time (used pretty regularly for a year, maybe) and I've almost hit pan on it. I have a pretty hefty dent in the matte brown shade, too. My goal is to one day hit pan on all of the eyeshadows (not use them up because I have other eyeshadows and palettes that need to be used).


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 28, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> They are such good glosses! Are the new versions the same, other than some colors being gone (boo)?
> 
> I think I can get 2 more uses out of the powder by swirling the brush in the corner a lot. It's probably not worth the effort, but for some reason it's more satisfying if I really don't leave anything in there!


Yes, they are still awesome.  I love that I don't need chapstick when I use them because they're so moisturizing.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a seriously ambitious list.  My only rule is that I'm trying to get all of these items done by the end of July, and whatever is left will be put back in rotation.  Luckily I wear a full face of makeup most days so this should be doable if I stick with these. The only items I'm not sure I can use fast enough would be the eyeliners/shadows. 


*Neutrogena *oil-free moisturizer 
*Lancome *creme radiance cleanser
*Yes to Grapefruit *CC cream
*Skyn Iceland *under-eye cooling cream
*Bath &amp; Body Works *Sweet Pea spray
*Bare Minerals* sample size foundation (will use to contour)
*Bare Minerals *Stroke of Light highlighter
*Murad *Oil-Control mattifying primer
*Tarte *Energy cheek stain and lipsurgence
*L'oreal *Voluminous Butterfly mascara
*Lancome *Doll Lashes mascara
*Urban Decay *eyeshadow in Jones (orange, retired color?)
*Urban Decay *eyeshadow in Toasted
*Elizabeth Mott *pop! goes the shadow in Champagne
*Urban Decay *24/7 liner in Psychedelic Sister (purple)
*Urban Decay *24/7 liner in LSD (bright sparkly blue)
*Stila *smudge stick in Emerald


----------



## Huds (Jun 29, 2014)

@@chibimorph If you want to know how much is left of your primer, try putting it upside down for the night. Then you can get all the air out in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 29, 2014)

Great thread!!! I might participate, but if not I'll definitely be following!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 29, 2014)

Huds said:


> @@chibimorph If you want to know how much is left of your primer, try putting it upside down for the night. Then you can get all the air out in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I will try this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 29, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Great thread!!! I might participate, but if not I'll definitely be following!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome! There's no set rules or amount of m/u items in the project pan thread. Everybody has their own thing going on. You can even participate with only one item in your project pan. But you can just follow the thread too!


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 29, 2014)

I added Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait to my pile because it was twisting in the tube and rubbing off on the edge of the package, so I wanted to use it up. I used it 3 times and then I just threw it out in a fit of annoyance because it got all over my hands every time. Those packages are so poorly designed. Anyone else had that problem with them? I know I could depot it, but I hate using lip products from pans/pots. I still might fish it out of my little trash can and do that though . . .


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 29, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I added Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait to my pile because it was twisting in the tube and rubbing off on the edge of the package, so I wanted to use it up. I used it 3 times and then I just threw it out in a fit of annoyance because it got all over my hands every time. Those packages are so poorly designed. Anyone else had that problem with them? I know I could depot it, but I hate using lip products from pans/pots. I still might fish it out of my little trash can and do that though . . .


I've never had any trouble with any of mine... perhaps you're applying them a bit too harshly and breaking them/shifting them in the tube? or it might just be melting by now if you've had it for too long and its been kept in a warm place. 

If anything, I thought they were very well designed... my tube is always pristine clean.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 29, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I've never had any trouble with any of mine... perhaps you're applying them a bit too harshly and breaking them/shifting them in the tube? or it might just be melting by now if you've had it for too long and its been kept in a warm place.
> 
> If anything, I thought they were very well designed... my tube is always pristine clean.


No, I don't treat them any differently from anything else I own. It's only this one tube that's done it, though I've seen other bloggers complain about the same thing happening with them, so I'm not alone.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 30, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> No, I don't treat them any differently from anything else I own. It's only this one tube that's done it, though I've seen other bloggers complain about the same thing happening with them, so I'm not alone.


Weird! well hopefully you can just finish it and toss lol. life is too short to be fighting with makeup packaging, seriously.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I may add a few items to my project pan list. I will have to go through my stash tomorrow since I'm off &amp; decide and retake pictures.

It will give me more of a variety to use and work on using up multiple items. Project pan has really inspired me to use makeup I already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sheesh...I gave my daughter my Lorac Unzipped Palette when I got 2 Naked palettes for Christmas.  She said she never uses it and gave it back to me so now I have even more eyeshadows to work through!  I do love that palette and missed it though, and have already hit pan on a few colors, but still......


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 3, 2014)

Huds said:


> @@chibimorph If you want to know how much is left of your primer, try putting it upside down for the night. Then you can get all the air out in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was a great tip.  I had the same problem as chibimorph, I was trying to finish an eyeshadow primer but had no idea how much was left.  I got the air out and was surprised that I have a lot less remaining than I had thought!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

I finished my Lorèal voluminous million lashes mascara today! Going to replace it with my Too faced lashgasm mascara. I really love that one, so will probably be easier to go through! Really hated the lorèal one.. It clumped alot..


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok, I've revised my list of project pan items:

I removed the Avon e/s single in copper from the list.  It's pretty new and I have plenty of time to get to that one.

*1. Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash e/s Rose Gold* - Goal: finish it

*2. Avon Ultra Color Lipstick Toasted Rose* - Goal: finish it

*3. LORAC Behind the Scenes e/s Primer* - Goal: finish it

*4. Avon Ideal Flawless Pressed Powder *- Goal: finish it

*5. Avon Ideal Flawless Liquid Foundation* - Goal: finish it

*6. LORAC Unzipped Palette* - Goal: hit pan on more colors (I already hit pan on 2)

*7. NYC Bronzer - Sunny* - Goal: hit pan (I don't even have a dent in it yet &amp; I've worn it alot)

*8. Naked 3 Palette* - Goal: hit pan on something (a few colors have dents in it)

*10. Avon Glazewear lipgloss Palm Beach Pink* - Goal: finish it


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 5, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Ok, I've revised my list of project pan items:
> 
> I removed the Avon e/s single in copper from the list.  It's pretty new and I have plenty of time to get to that one.
> 
> ...


The unzipped palette looks so pretty!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 5, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Ok, I've revised my list of project pan items:
> 
> I removed the Avon e/s single in copper from the list.  It's pretty new and I have plenty of time to get to that one.
> 
> ...


Awesome list! and good luck on all those shadows.

I seriously need to just spend lots of time and use up my naked palette -- I love the thing but now rarely use it, and it's the oldest palette in my collection.

That unzipped palette is lovely... I've been eyeing it for a long time now.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The unzipped palette looks so pretty!


Oh it is!  So many rosy/coppery/bronze colors!  As you can see it's been well loved. LOL  At least until I got a couple of the Naked palettes. I'm having fun rediscovering this gem. What was I thinking when I thought I didn't want it anymore?


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 5, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Awesome list! and good luck on all those shadows.
> 
> I seriously need to just spend lots of time and use up my naked palette -- I love the thing but now rarely use it, and it's the oldest palette in my collection.
> 
> That unzipped palette is lovely... I've been eyeing it for a long time now.


I'm going to need luck!  Trying to use up (or at least put a dent in) all these shadows is a daunting task.  That's why my goal is only to hit pan on at least 1 shadow in the palettes.  I want to be realistic and not set myself up to get discouraged and give up.  It's going to take a loooong time just to accomplish that!

The Lorac Unzipped palette was my 1st high end palette.  Back when I got it my stash was very small still.  I think I only owned 2 Avon quads and a small Avon 8 pan palette.  Ahhhh, back in the innocent, uncomplicated makeup days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boy what the heck happened in the last yr. &amp; a half!? My stash tripled!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 5, 2014)

I didn't put this on my initial project pan list but today I finished a full bottle of perfume!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 5, 2014)

Very cool thread. Love it. Still working on having something to contribute


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 5, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I'm going to need luck!  Trying to use up (or at least put a dent in) all these shadows is a daunting task.  That's why my goal is only to hit pan on at least 1 shadow in the palettes.  I want to be realistic and not set myself up to get discouraged and give up.  It's going to take a loooong time just to accomplish that!
> 
> The Lorac Unzipped palette was my 1st high end palette.  Back when I got it my stash was very small still.  I think I only owned 2 Avon quads and a small Avon 8 pan palette.  Ahhhh, back in the innocent, uncomplicated makeup days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boy what the heck happened in the last yr. &amp; a half!? My stash tripled!


lol!!! the innocent uncomplicated makeup days. I miss those. I used the heck out of my naked palette and my favorite was the shade sidecar... now I cringe at that one because out of all 12 shades, it's the one that's fallout gallore. And i wore that to class! GAH!

If I manage to finish my naked palette, someday, I'll get the lorac unzipped. I love rose gold-ish shades... they seem to compliment my warm NC37 skintone. Shadows are some of the hardest things though... because a) there's so many colors, and B) they take so long to finish.

I once used to fall for the "more product for your dollar!" thing when it came to shadows, but a 1.5g of packed color power is HARD to finish. I only have 2 (rather small) lids. So I don't care so much about bang for buck anymore. More about quality. The only ones I still look at as "hmmm, how much product do I get?" are more for my every day shades... crease shades and browbone highlight... because those get used on the daily, so I am sure I can go through them faster.



3babydolls said:


> Very cool thread. Love it. Still working on having something to contribute


Welcome! Can't wait to see your items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 5, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:
> 
> You're making me blush! Thanks for having me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


putting my images and rules under spoilers, but re-quoting my original post since I finally get to cross 2 things off! ... lip products xD 

Finished both (can't get any more product out of my lipglass), so B2Ming the lip gloss and tossed the lip butter.

*Won't repurchase the lip butter.* I liked it well enough and the color was gorgeous, but it wasn't moisturizing and it wore off on me within an hour and a half (I guess i mess too much with my lips). 

*Can't repurchase the cremesheen lipgloss* because it was limited edition.

Replacing the lip butter with mac supreme sheen lipstick in Bare Again.

Replacing the lip gloss with another lip butter: raspberry pie. This one's colorful enough that it stains, so that's good. It probably won't be moisturizing either, but I can always fix that with chapstick. I'm more after the color pay off, honestly.

I'm also editing on my powder shadows -- I just want to hit pan. I'm in no rush to finish them, since i love these shades. My cream shadows, though, have got to get finished.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 6, 2014)

So after going over my stash to decide on my project...I have discovered that I am just plain overwhellmed. I don't even know where to start. There's...just...so...much make-up. :wacko:

Maybe it would be easier for me to just set one teensy goal at a time.  So that is what I'll do...

- B.E. Moxie lippie in Get ready (goal: to use up)

- Mally eyeliner in Lucky Penny (goal: use it up)

- City color white gold highlight cream (goal: use it up)


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 6, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> So after going over my stash to decide on my project...I have discovered that I am just plain overwhellmed. I don't even know where to start. There's...just...so...much make-up. :wacko:
> 
> Maybe it would be easier for me to just set one teensy goal at a time.  So that is what I'll do...
> 
> ...


Any goal or starting point is a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you don't HAVE to use up all of your makeup all at once, or to ignore everything you have just to finish a few. These 3 sound like a great starting point and I am sure as you get more comfortable with the project, you'll expand outside of a small selection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 6, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> So after going over my stash to decide on my project...I have discovered that I am just plain overwhellmed. I don't even know where to start. There's...just...so...much make-up. :wacko:
> 
> Maybe it would be easier for me to just set one teensy goal at a time. So that is what I'll do...
> 
> ...


Glad you joined us! Starting with small goes is good.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm calling this done - into the museum of empties it goes! (The little protrusion in the front is actually part of the plastic part of the tube holding the lipstick... not sure if that makes sense)


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 6, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait.JPG
> 
> I'm calling this done - into the museum of empties it goes! (The little protrusion in the front is actually part of the plastic part of the tube holding the lipstick... not sure if that makes sense)


way to go! those suckers seem to take so long to finish... ugh. And I bought like...7 of them. D: going to be project panning them all consecutively. I think by the time i get to my peach parfait it'll probably be spring next year lol. 

(I'm totally weird, but i am scheduling my project pan items so that by the time I get to certain others, they fall in season).


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 6, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> way to go! those suckers seem to take so long to finish... ugh. And I bought like...7 of them. D: going to be project panning them all consecutively. I think by the time i get to my peach parfait it'll probably be spring next year lol.
> 
> (I'm totally weird, but i am scheduling my project pan items so that by the time I get to certain others, they fall in season).


Oh, haha, I have all of them - they're the only lipsticks I've bought (with the exception of 1; and two stila Liquid Lip colors... which aren't exactly in lipsick form). I have 5 of them open right now and the others I won't open until my current ones are used up and I finish my two glosses.

I think scheduling project pan around seasons is good! (I may or may not have tried to do the same in the past...)

And for grins, I took a pic of my finished Peach Parfait with my finished Cotton Candy lip butter (both are obviously completely rolled up).


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 6, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Oh, haha, I have all of them - they're the only lipsticks I've bought (with the exception of 1; and two stila Liquid Lip colors... which aren't exactly in lipsick form). I have 5 of them open right now and the others I won't open until my current ones are used up and I finish my two glosses.
> 
> I think scheduling project pan around seasons is good! (I may or may not have tried to do the same in the past...)
> 
> ...


Woop woop! way to go on finishing two. I've only finished one plus a lip gloss so far, and want to get them ALL out of my collection. I much prefer lipsticks, and I love lip gloss but the ones I have are starting to push their age.


----------



## saycrackagain (Jul 6, 2014)

After 6 full months of no-buy and use-up, at the end of which I tossed three drugstore products that were just not worth it, I think my stash is almost exactly where I want it to be. Only items that I like and use on the regular! Will probably toss a Fantasy Makers lipstick from last Halloween as well, and debating on tossing a white shimmery eyeshadow from Victoria's Secret from yeaaarrrs ago. Once I use up some lipsticks and hair stuff plus one eyeliner then I'll be set (although that will take at least a year, I think). Also barely opening a drugstore foundation but will use it all up anyway. Received a Patti Dubrof eyeshadow palette as a gift but haven't tried it out yet, so here's hoping it's good.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow, this is a cool thread, I may have to start this.  We just purchased a new house and I need to start using what I have and not doing so much impulse shopping.  I think when my husband is at poker tomorrow night I am going to go through my stash and pick put some stuff to work on.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 6, 2014)

saycrackagain said:


> After 6 full months of no-buy and use-up, at the end of which I tossed three drugstore products that were just not worth it, I think my stash is almost exactly where I want it to be. Only items that I like and use on the regular! Will probably toss a Fantasy Makers lipstick from last Halloween as well, and debating on tossing a white shimmery eyeshadow from Victoria's Secret from yeaaarrrs ago. Once I use up some lipsticks and hair stuff plus one eyeliner then I'll be set (although that will take at least a year, I think). Also barely opening a drugstore foundation but will use it all up anyway. Received a Patti Dubrof eyeshadow palette as a gift but haven't tried it out yet, so here's hoping it's good.


Congrats on the 6 months!!! that's a long long time. This will hopefully be my 2nd month of my no-buy. I did very well from october of last year till march on a low-buy, but this is the first time going on a no-buy successfully, and this thread and others here make me so happy lol. certainly have kept me on track and now I'm totally confident I can use up my 20 products for my project pan.



Pollysmom said:


> Wow, this is a cool thread, I may have to start this.  We just purchased a new house and I need to start using what I have and not doing so much impulse shopping.  I think when my husband is at poker tomorrow night I am going to go through my stash and pick put some stuff to work on.


Hi @! Welcome!! Join us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 6, 2014)

OK SO! Update. As I was going through my list for this project pan then through my makeup stash I discovered a lip gloss (after me babbling here about lip products lol) that is even older than Revlon lip butter in fig. ..... 

....

Yeah. I need to use this baby up. D:! it's smashbox lipgloss in melondrama. So that has priority over fig right now (plus I think of fig's reddish brown as more of a fall color anyways). Need to get that baby out of my stash and used up before it turns on me.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 7, 2014)

saycrackagain said:


> After 6 full months of no-buy and use-up, at the end of which I tossed three drugstore products that were just not worth it, I think my stash is almost exactly where I want it to be. Only items that I like and use on the regular! Will probably toss a Fantasy Makers lipstick from last Halloween as well, and debating on tossing a white shimmery eyeshadow from Victoria's Secret from yeaaarrrs ago. Once I use up some lipsticks and hair stuff plus one eyeliner then I'll be set (although that will take at least a year, I think). Also barely opening a drugstore foundation but will use it all up anyway. Received a Patti Dubrof eyeshadow palette as a gift but haven't tried it out yet, so here's hoping it's good.


Wow. You are an inspiration! 6 months of no buy is huge.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 7, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Wow, this is a cool thread, I may have to start this. We just purchased a new house and I need to start using what I have and not doing so much impulse shopping. I think when my husband is at poker tomorrow night I am going to go through my stash and pick put some stuff to work on.


Welcome! Glad you joined us &amp; congrats on the new house!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 7, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Welcome! Glad you joined us &amp; congrats on the new house!


Thank you for the welcome!!

Here are my picks...I chose six products that I either want to finish up or hit pan on.

1. elf eyelid primer (finish)

2. Avon glimmersticks copper waterproof eye liner (finish)

3. mark glow baby lip gloss (finish)

4. Benefit they're real mascara sample size (finish)

5. Avon Magix face perfector (finish)

6. Avon naturally neutral eyeshadow trio (hit pan)

Most of these have been rattling around in my makeup bag for a while and I'd like to use them up so I can try new stuff. Also since we are in a new house and I have decent lighting here I want to start doing my makeup every day.

Once I finish or hit pan on one of these, I must pick something else from my stash to replace it. It doesn't have to be the same item, but I want to keep 6 items on my list.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 7, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Thank you for the welcome!!
> 
> Here are my picks...I chose six products that I either want to finish up or hit pan on.
> 
> ...


Yay a fellow Avon user! Avon is my weakness. I love their products. Do you still like them or just trying to get rid of what you have?

I have the magix face perfector too and it's almost gone but I don't want to finish it because it's my only primer &amp; I'll have to purchase a new one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 7, 2014)

I finished my CoverGirl pressed powder - no surprise there - and I replaced it with an old Maybelline lip gloss that has only a little left in it, so that I can move on to something else again soon.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 7, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Yay a fellow Avon user! Avon is my weakness. I love their products. Do you still like them or just trying to get rid of what you have?
> 
> I have the magix face perfector too and it's almost gone but I don't want to finish it because it's my only primer &amp; I'll have to purchase a new one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I still like Avon, I just have a TON of their stuff and I need to start using it. I order from a lady at work and she is awesome. I am trying to not purchase so much stuff right now because we just moved and I need to thin out my stash a bit. We bought a bigger house and that helps, but seeing just how much stuff I have all in boxes is a real eye opener!!

I am doing the same with my clothes and body products. I have thrown out some stuff and we already have a corner of the basement reserved for garage sale items.

I am going to focus on using, and enjoying, the things I already own instead of purchasing anything more.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 8, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I still like Avon, I just have a TON of their stuff and I need to start using it. I order from a lady at work and she is awesome. I am trying to not purchase so much stuff right now because we just moved and I need to thin out my stash a bit. We bought a bigger house and that helps, but seeing just how much stuff I have all in boxes is a real eye opener!!
> 
> I am doing the same with my clothes and body products. I have thrown out some stuff and we already have a corner of the basement reserved for garage sale items.
> 
> I am going to focus on using, and enjoying, the things I already own instead of purchasing anything more.


I have a confession to make... when my husband and I moved to our new house, I was keeping my stash in a toolbox type tower...it took 2 guys to lift it and bring it inside. I think that was when I put the enough is enough button on. Like... makeup shouldn't take TWO. GROWN. MEN. to lift....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 8, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I have a confession to make... when my husband and I moved to our new house, I was keeping my stash in a toolbox type tower...it took 2 guys to lift it and bring it inside. I think that was when I put the enough is enough button on. Like... makeup shouldn't take TWO. GROWN. MEN. to lift....


That made me laugh :sdrop:


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> That made me laugh :sdrop:


Yeahhhhhh...they (my husband and brother in law) asked me if i kept bricks in there. I told them yes lol.

Mostly because I was too ashamed lol. They laughed and they tease me about my obsession, but they know it's something I'm REALLY into and makes me happy, so they never make me feel bad about it.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 9, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Yeahhhhhh...they (my husband and brother in law) asked me if i kept bricks in there. I told them yes lol.
> 
> Mostly because I was too ashamed lol. They laughed and they tease me about my obsession, but they know it's something I'm REALLY into and makes me happy, so they never make me feel bad about it.


Your husband is cute! So good he don't judge you on what you like to collect, My last boyfriend hated me for collecting so much makeup. But it makes me so happy, so why shouldn't I then. 

Still can't believe it took 2 grown men to carry that xD


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Your husband is cute! So good he don't judge you on what you like to collect, My last boyfriend hated me for collecting so much makeup. But it makes me so happy, so why shouldn't I then.
> 
> Still can't believe it took 2 grown men to carry that xD


Yep xD

My husband gives me crap about it but he doesn't judge and sometimes will even enable it lol... it took two men to lift the thing! but he was the one who bought the toolbox tower to begin with!

I had one of those shaky looking plastic drawer things from Walmart -- those metal cart type things that have multiple drawers. That's where I kept my makeup. And it was falling apart, So one day he came home with the tower to put my makeup in.

 he also came home with a bottle of bright green nail polish, and he looked so excited because he picked something out for me (this guy, I tell ya, he is so scared that he'd pick something I wouldn't like that he refuses to lol). My birthday gift this year he went through and found all the things I wanted and got me that -- so he got me an illamasqua blush, a tom ford quad and a nars palette. and then he went to walmart the other day and saw me mooning over the milani baked blushes then over a hat at target....guess what he came home with? lol. 

I am thoroughly spoiled, but I love that man to pieces. So, really, the fact that it took 2 men to lift was kind of sort of his fault ;p


----------



## mauu (Jul 11, 2014)

How's everyone doing? I've got exciting news!

Just finished week two of my project pan and I've finished one lip gloss and hit pan on one eyeshadow:

Stila 0.05 fl oz Lip Glaze in Jack Frost is done and I hit pan on the gold shade from the Wet n' Wild Vanity palette.  B)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 11, 2014)

mau said:


> How's everyone doing? I've got exciting news!
> 
> Just finished week two of my project pan and I've finished one lip gloss and hit pan on one eyeshadow:
> 
> Stila 0.05 fl oz Lip Glaze in Jack Frost is done and I hit pan on the gold shade from the Wet n' Wild Vanity palette.  B)


Awesome job! I feel like finishing lip products is hard for me to do...same with eyeshadow.  Lotions and perfumes are probably the quickest for me to use up. 

As for my project pan, progress is slowly being made!  I'll probably wait until the end of the month, when I do my empties, to just list everything here at once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have gotten through two UD eyeliners this month which has been a good feeling.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 11, 2014)

I am doing ok-ish.

I am doing WELL on:

- using my items. I hit pan on one of the shadows that is on my list so that's good! UD sin is getting towards the end and making good progress there! My nyx lipstick wears off fast and is neutral enough to apply at my desk instead of chapstick so that's moving along too.

I am NOT doing well on:

My "I can not not buy any lipstick/blush/eyeshadow until I use up 5 items"  :wacko:

I swear I'm a little kid and when you tell me I can't do something, it makes it a million times worse for me and harder to stick to. SO my new "rewards" are:

1. Use up 5-I can buy Bite Vouvray. This is my HG lipstick, I lost it and am so mad at myself for losing it I feel like I have to punish myself and not let myself replace it LOL. Plus it's $25 lipstick which is ridiculous. So I can replace it when I get through 5 things!

2. 10 things gone is eye palette rule. I'm sticking with that one because I have TOO MUCH EYESHADOW. I can still buy singles along the process if I want to, but no palettes!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 11, 2014)

mau said:


> How's everyone doing? I've got exciting news!
> 
> Just finished week two of my project pan and I've finished one lip gloss and hit pan on one eyeshadow:
> 
> Stila 0.05 fl oz Lip Glaze in Jack Frost is done and I hit pan on the gold shade from the Wet n' Wild Vanity palette. B)


Way to go! That's awesome!

I'm still chugging along trying to make headway on my project pan items. I'm really enjoying using my Lorac unzipped palette. I have a huge dip in another one of its shadows but no pan on it yet.

The pan on my avon pressed powder is definitely getting bigger. Every so often I'll have to take pics of my already panned items to see the progress made.


----------



## deenah (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time now and today I finally decided to make an account and start posting. My collection is a bit overwhelming, so I thought the start of a project pan would be perfect. I'll need some cheering on. I only chose 5 products because I'm not ready for more! :lol:

The one rule I have for myself is simple: I am not allowed to buy any eyeshadows, lipsticks/lipglosses or blushes until I'm done with these guys.

Maybe I will keep on going and add new things after I'm done with these. Time will tell.

I want to completely use up the MUA blush, my TFSI, my two Farmasi lipsticks (they are getting kind of old) and the frosty beige shadow in my trio. The other two shadows I will just toss as I rarely use them anymore and they have changed texture.

I have started working on these for quite a while but they are taking forever to use up.







Hope the pic will show up, I'm a newbie so please bear with me! Also, please excuse me if my english is not perfect, it's not my first language.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 12, 2014)

deenah said:


> Hello everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time now and today I finally decided to make an account and start posting. My collection is a bit overwhelming, so I thought the start of a project pan would be perfect. I'll need some cheering on. I only chose 5 products because I'm not ready for more! :lol:
> 
> The one rule I have for myself is simple: I am not allowed to buy any eyeshadows, lipsticks/lipglosses or blushes until I'm done with these guys.
> 
> ...


Welcome! This is a great place to start if you're overwhelmed with your makeup. We're all in the same situation &amp; need some cheering on.

Your English is excellent. I would never have guessed it wasn't your first language.


----------



## deenah (Jul 12, 2014)

Well thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, when I found this board I thought: "This might be the makeup rehab you needed!And maybe people won't think you're mental, because they all seem to have makeup issues!" :lol:


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 12, 2014)

deenah said:


> Well thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yeah, when I found this board I thought: "This might be the makeup rehab you needed!And maybe people won't think you're mental, because they all seem to have makeup issues!" :lol:


Yep that's us! Lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 12, 2014)

deenah said:


> Well thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yeah, when I found this board I thought: "This might be the makeup rehab you needed!And maybe people won't think you're mental, because they all seem to have makeup issues!" :lol:


No one here would think you're mental dear  :lol: We're all in the same boat, haha!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm doing... blah. I keep either not wearing makeup, or feeling like wearing ANYTHING BUT my project pan items. I am going to start concentrating on my cream products on my list because I don't want them going bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 12, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I'm doing... blah. I keep either not wearing makeup, or feeling like wearing ANYTHING BUT my project pan items. I am going to start concentrating on my cream products on my list because I don't want them going bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Keep going!! I think there is definitely a summer slump going around in the makeup wearing between here and the Monday Club.  You can do it! Even if it isnt your cream products (which may suit your skin better in winter weather, even.)


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 12, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Keep going!! I think there is definitely a summer slump going around in the makeup wearing between here and the Monday Club.  You can do it! Even if it isnt your cream products (which may suit your skin better in winter weather, even.)


Touche on the winter. I might use up what I can and then just keep the other things for winter.

Right now I'm just feeling like I don't want to put stuff on lol. Kinda sucks since I have so many lovely items I want to use, but man, just no motivation.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 12, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Touche on the winter. I might use up what I can and then just keep the other things for winter.
> 
> Right now I'm just feeling like I don't want to put stuff on lol. Kinda sucks since I have so many lovely items I want to use, but man, just no motivation.


I'm having a hard time with this too, partly because I've been unemployed for the last couple of months. I've been trying to put on some makeup even if I'm just sitting at home sending out job applications, because it somehow makes me feel more like I've started my day, so I don't just laze around being useless all day.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 12, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I'm having a hard time with this too, partly because I've been unemployed for the last couple of months. *I've been trying to put on some makeup even if I'm just sitting at home sending out job applications, because it somehow makes me feel more like I've started my day, so I don't just laze around being useless all day. *


I've been trying to do this during the weekends.. I will be starting to work from home a day a week starting in a few months, and only going into the office part time, and at the end of the year I'll just be home 24/7. So I'm trying to get in the mind-set of getting up, taking a shower and getting ready as if I have to leave the house, just so I can feel like I've started my day, for the same reason.

Otherwise I end up on youtube all day watching makeup videos x-x.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 12, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I've been trying to do this during the weekends.. I will be starting to work from home a day a week starting in a few months, and only going into the office part time, and at the end of the year I'll just be home 24/7. So I'm trying to get in the mind-set of getting up, taking a shower and getting ready as if I have to leave the house, just so I can feel like I've started my day, for the same reason.
> 
> Otherwise I end up on youtube all day watching makeup videos x-x.


I've found that putting on a bra is also very important. Haha.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 12, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I've found that putting on a bra is also very important. Haha.


LOL! Yep.

No bra = hobo mentality all day. I just spend my day doing nothing.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 12, 2014)

Well I think my project 10 pan became a 9 pan, and not because I finished something.  I was using my Avon lipstick &amp; took it with me when my family went out for the day.  I lost it!  Can't find it anywhere, and I'm so bummed because it was so close to being finished.  :angry:


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 13, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I'm doing... blah. I keep either not wearing makeup, or feeling like wearing ANYTHING BUT my project pan items. I am going to start concentrating on my cream products on my list because I don't want them going bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hang in there! Your no buy will help diminish your stash too.

I'm the same usually when I commit myself to using certain makeup items all of a sudden I want to wear a whole bunch of stuff not on my list. I barely touched my naked 1 palette because I liked naked 3 so much better. Now that I have naked 3 on my project pan I want to use my naked 1! Go figure.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 13, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Hang in there! Your no buy will help diminish your stash too.
> 
> I'm the same usually when I commit myself to using certain makeup items all of a sudden I want to wear a whole bunch of stuff not on my list. I barely touched my naked 1 palette because I liked naked 3 so much better. Now that I have naked 3 on my project pan I want to use my naked 1! Go figure.


I think my problem is that I honestly have like zero motivation. I want to use up these items because they've now been sitting around for a while but...at the same time, I am now looking at working part time starting in a month and a half, and then after year's end I will be working from home. Part of me is feeling like that's exactly why I should wear makeup now, since chances are next year I'll be mostly bare faced with only the cat for company; part of me is feeling like "well what's the point anyways?" 

I also started going to the gym in the mornings and let me tell you, putting on makeup at a gym is tough. I've been spoiled by having my own vanity with my own mirror and a place to sit. At the gym I'm still half damp from my shower, standing, and with HORRIBLE lighting conditions. :C It kind of takes the joy of getting ready out of it all for me. 

Thankfully it's not like I don't have enough makeup to cover me for a decade, so I won't be running out any time soon. I am trying to be diligent with using up my cream products like I mentioned before, since I don't want them to sit there and go bad, but I also am thinking I should keep a few for winter when our weather SUCKKKSSSSSSS and my skin gets super extra dry. 

I'm just going to have to reassess my goals, I think.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 13, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I think my problem is that I honestly have like zero motivation. I want to use up these items because they've now been sitting around for a while but...at the same time, I am now looking at working part time starting in a month and a half, and then after year's end I will be working from home. Part of me is feeling like that's exactly why I should wear makeup now, since chances are next year I'll be mostly bare faced with only the cat for company; part of me is feeling like "well what's the point anyways?"
> 
> I also started going to the gym in the mornings and let me tell you, putting on makeup at a gym is tough. I've been spoiled by having my own vanity with my own mirror and a place to sit. At the gym I'm still half damp from my shower, standing, and with HORRIBLE lighting conditions. :C It kind of takes the joy of getting ready out of it all for me.
> 
> ...


Hmm I see what u mean. Maybe u can do a daily routine of wash of color on your eyes &amp; lipstick or lipgloss. Not much work or lighting needed &amp; u will still be using your makeup.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a little box next to my home computer with my latest obsessions in mini fragrance samples, and I find that I'm using up a lot more samples up as a result. Maybe try keeping a couple items (gloss, hand cream) next to your work area at home and see if they go more quickly? 

ETA: I am so torn about this Stila lip glaze. I am this close &gt;&lt; to finishing it but honestly...I hate it. I hate the way it smells and applies and it's gross and sticky. Part of me feels like it's my sworn duty to finish it now that I've made it so close to the end, but the other part of me thinks I should just toss it (and a similar lip glaze with barely a dent in it) and move on to stuff I actually enjoy using. Sigh. First world problems, yo.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> I have a little box next to my home computer with my latest obsessions in mini fragrance samples, and I find that I'm using up a lot more samples up as a result. Maybe try keeping a couple items (gloss, hand cream) next to your work area at home and see if they go more quickly?
> 
> ETA: I am so torn about this Stila lip glaze. I am this close &gt;&lt; to finishing it but honestly...I hate it. I hate the way it smells and applies and it's gross and sticky. Part of me feels like it's my sworn duty to finish it now that I've made it so close to the end, but the other part of me thinks I should just toss it (and a similar lip glaze with barely a dent in it) and move on to stuff I actually enjoy using. Sigh. First world problems, yo.
> 
> ...


I would throw those lip glazes in the trash &amp; move on.  Life is too short to wear make up you hate using.  Plus, there are so many other nice lip products to be used (yep, I hate the Stila lip glazes also.)

ETA:  I have been keeping my Bite cinnamon lippie by my computer and it is almost gone!  I really need to make a project pan list for this thread.  Love seeing everyone's photos &amp; progress on here!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 14, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Well I think my project 10 pan became a 9 pan, and not because I finished something. I was using my Avon lipstick &amp; took it with me when my family went out for the day. I lost it! Can't find it anywhere, and I'm so bummed because it was so close to being finished. :angry:


Woot! Found that lipstick! Back to 10!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> I have a little box next to my home computer with my latest obsessions in mini fragrance samples, and I find that I'm using up a lot more samples up as a result. Maybe try keeping a couple items (gloss, hand cream) next to your work area at home and see if they go more quickly?
> 
> ETA: I am so torn about this Stila lip glaze. I am this close &gt;&lt; to finishing it but honestly...I hate it. I hate the way it smells and applies and it's gross and sticky. Part of me feels like it's my sworn duty to finish it now that I've made it so close to the end, but the other part of me thinks I should just toss it (and a similar lip glaze with barely a dent in it) and move on to stuff I actually enjoy using. Sigh. First world problems, yo.
> 
> ...


Just throw them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You used SO much for a product you've not liked so you still made good use of them. I would just throw and move on to something you enjoy using and still want to use up!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> I have a little box next to my home computer with my latest obsessions in mini fragrance samples, and I find that I'm using up a lot more samples up as a result. Maybe try keeping a couple items (gloss, hand cream) next to your work area at home and see if they go more quickly?
> 
> ETA: I am so torn about this Stila lip glaze. I am this close &gt;&lt; to finishing it but honestly...I hate it. I hate the way it smells and applies and it's gross and sticky. Part of me feels like it's my sworn duty to finish it now that I've made it so close to the end, but the other part of me thinks I should just toss it (and a similar lip glaze with barely a dent in it) and move on to stuff I actually enjoy using. Sigh. First world problems, yo.
> 
> ...


I agree with the others...toss them. It's not worth it to keep using items you don't like, especially if it means other items you enjoy using are being neglected.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 14, 2014)

Comparison pictures of my progress on a few items:

Before:  6/26/14

/monthly_06_2014/post-100053-0-53372100-1403791422.jpg">/monthly_06_2014/post-100053-0-53372100-1403791422_thumb.jpg

After: 7/14/14


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 14, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I would throw those lip glazes in the trash &amp; move on.  Life is too short to wear make up you hate using.  Plus, there are so many other nice lip products to be used (yep, I hate the Stila lip glazes also.)
> 
> ETA:  I have been keeping my Bite cinnamon lippie by my computer and it is almost gone!  I really need to make a project pan list for this thread.  Love seeing everyone's photos &amp; progress on here!


I reread my post last night after I posted it and trashed them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree, I have so many other products that I'd rather be using, and I should also be using my favorites first rather than the ones I want to get rid of. I was rummaging through my skincare yesterday and found two products that had gone off.    I'd be super sad to have some beloved makeup product go off before I had a chance to really use it.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 16, 2014)

OMG! Doing the happy dance.  I was doing my makeup this morning and hit pan on another eyeshadow in my LORAC Unzipped palette. I didn't realize I was that close to pan on that shade so I was surprised.  It's only a tiny bit of silver showing but its still pan!  I think the bronze shade next to it will be next.  Now I have hit pan on 3 shadows in this palette.


----------



## deenah (Jul 16, 2014)

Way to go! I have a feeling I may hit pan on another eyeshadow in my Nyx Jazz Nights Palette this week. That would be quite the accomplishment!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 16, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> OMG! Doing the happy dance.  I was doing my makeup this morning and hit pan on another eyeshadow in my LORAC Unzipped palette. I didn't realize I was that close to pan on that shade so I was surprised.  It's only a tiny bit of silver showing but its still pan!  I think the bronze shade next to it will be next.  Now I have hit pan on 3 shadows in this palette.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you should pan the whole thing a la amber F on youtube!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 16, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> you should pan the whole thing a la amber F on youtube!


That will never happen! LOL. The darker shades will take forever to hit pan...they are so pigmented I barely have to use much.  I'm also not a fan of the gold shadow.  I've only used it a handful of times and don't see myself using it a whole lot in the future.

That's pretty amazing that someone hit pan on every shadow in the palette! I'm going to have to check her out.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 16, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> That will never happen! LOL. The darker shades will take forever to hit pan...they are so pigmented I barely have to use much.  I'm also not a fan of the gold shadow.  I've only used it a handful of times and don't see myself using it a whole lot in the future.
> 
> That's pretty amazing that someone hit pan on every shadow in the palette! I'm going to have to check her out.


lol! use the darker shadows as eyeliner and you'd be surprised. as for the gold...perhaps mixing it with other cooler shades? might provide a rose gold look.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 16, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> lol! use the darker shadows as eyeliner and you'd be surprised. as for the gold...perhaps mixing it with other cooler shades? might provide a rose gold look.


Yep that's what I use the darkest shade for.  It looks amazing as an eyeliner.  Lately I've been using shadow as a liner more than my actual eyeliners.  I like the softer look it gives.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 16, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Yep that's what I use the darkest shade for.  It looks amazing as an eyeliner.  Lately I've been using shadow as a liner more than my actual eyeliners.  I like the softer look it gives.


see?! you can totally pan that palette. do eet!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 16, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> see?! you can totally pan that palette. do eet!


Lol. I'll try! You'll need to still be on these boards in a few years cause it'll take that long!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 16, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> see?! you can totally pan that palette. do eet!


Oops double post!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 16, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Lol. I'll try! You'll need to still be on these boards in a few years cause it'll take that long!


LOL! I'll be here forevarrrrrr! I certainly have enough makeup to last me until then.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 16, 2014)

deenah said:


> Way to go! I have a feeling I may hit pan on another eyeshadow in my Nyx Jazz Nights Palette this week. That would be quite the accomplishment!


I want to see pics when you do! I love pictures of pan.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 16, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I want to see pics when you do! I love pictures of pan.


I am so obsessed with pictures of project pan items lollll! i used to be obsessed with photos of shiny new makeup. now i love photos of empties. it's ridiculous but it inspires me to use what I have.


----------



## deenah (Jul 17, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I am so obsessed with pictures of project pan items lollll! i used to be obsessed with photos of shiny new makeup. now i love photos of empties. it's ridiculous but it inspires me to use what I have.


Yup, I know the feeling. I used to watch haul and makeup collection videos, now I'm all about Empties and project Pan ones! :lol:

And the miracle happened, I'll post my proof in the "pan" thread.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 19, 2014)

I did it!  I just hit pan on the 3rd shadow on the top row of my Lorac Unzipped palette.  That now makes 4 shadows I've hit pan on in this palette.  I think the 2nd color on the bottom row will be next.  I still have a ways to go on that one, but that one does have a dip in it. 

Maybe I can do a pan that palette with this palette!  LOL not sure, but we'll see.


----------



## deenah (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow!That's some great progress! Keep up the good work!

I can see a bigger dent in my MUA blush and my TFSI will die soon. I used the other items a lot as well, but they are going slow.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 19, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I did it!  I just hit pan on the 3rd shadow on the top row of my Lorac Unzipped palette.  That now makes 4 shadows I've hit pan on in this palette.  I think the 2nd color on the bottom row will be next.  I still have a ways to go on that one, but that one does have a dip in it.
> 
> *Maybe I can do a pan that palette with this palette! * LOL not sure, but we'll see.


Doooo ittttttt. *bribes with cookies*

I pulled out my naked palette, which i plan on panning, and so before I overwhelm myself with the 12 shades, I gave myself 2 to concentrate on and mix with others... that's my battle plan. so for now sin and naked will be my default inner corner highlight and crease transition color. once those are gone I will replace them with something similar from my collection and move onto concentrating on toasted and buck, and allow myself to switch my highlight and crease colors, and so on. So long as you choose one you'll concentrate on, starting perhaps with the ones you've hit pan on already, then it's just a matter of finishing them one at a time. ;D


----------



## deenah (Jul 19, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Doooo ittttttt. *bribes with cookies*
> 
> I pulled out my naked palette, which i plan on panning, and so before I overwhelm myself with the 12 shades, I gave myself 2 to concentrate on and mix with others... that's my battle plan. so for now sin and naked will be my default inner corner highlight and crease transition color. once those are gone I will replace them with something similar from my collection and move onto concentrating on toasted and buck, and allow myself to switch my highlight and crease colors, and so on. So long as you choose one you'll concentrate on, starting perhaps with the ones you've hit pan on already, then it's just a matter of finishing them one at a time. ;D


I can't wait for all the pan porn that's coming! :lol:   It's a great plan to concentrate on 2.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 19, 2014)

deenah said:


> I can't wait for all the pan porn that's coming! :lol:   It's a great plan to concentrate on 2.


:lol:   :lol:   I love the term pan porn. I think it's hilarious and I CAN'T WAIT EITHER! I feel weird sometimes for loving seeing items that have hit pan... but I feel like when people hit pan on items often times it's because they have grown to love the product and can sometimes even achieve HG status. That's how I know whether a product is worth purchasing versus hauls where they get raved about and then rarely used after.


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to do this! I'll attempt to pan a palette with all of you. I've chosen my Too Faced No Makeup Makeup Palette and a Stila palette that I don't recall the name of - I think it's called the artist palette? They're not bad by any means, I've just had them for a while, I haven't used them that much and they're really similar to other things in my collection. Plus, they've got all of my most frequently used shades, so hopefully it won't take too long to hit pan on them!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 19, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> Okay, I'm going to do this! I'll attempt to pan a palette with all of you. I've chosen my Too Faced No Makeup Makeup Palette and a Stila palette that I don't recall the name of - I think it's called the artist palette? They're not bad by any means, I've just had them for a while, I haven't used them that much and they're really similar to other things in my collection. Plus, they've got all of my most frequently used shades, so hopefully it won't take too long to hit pan on them!


The No makeup makeup palette is gorgeous, I have it too but never find myself wearing it.. I should try to pan it too.. . I love Too faced products in general!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The No makeup makeup palette is gorgeous, I have it too but never find myself wearing it.. I should try to pan it too.. . I love Too faced products in general!


Do it! Try and pan a palette with us!


----------



## Huds (Jul 19, 2014)

Azalea, for how long have you used the unzipped palette? You're doing an awesome job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could see that much pan on the quad I'm working on at the moment.

I'm trying to use up the elf butternut quad but it's going VERY slowly... And I chose it for this project because it's very powdery and not pigmented so I thought I would go through it fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The lid broke last week too, so now I dislike it even more. The finished resultat is actually very pretty, and with primer and a LOT of setting spray it stays on, but it's just not worth the effort. You can probably tell that I really hade waisting product since I struggle with a product that litterally cost less than a can of milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The No makeup makeup palette is gorgeous, I have it too but never find myself wearing it.. I should try to pan it too.. . I love Too faced products in general!


It really is gorgeous! It was shoved way in the back of a drawer, so I figured that it was time to bring it out and give it some much deserved love. Join us! Join us and hit pan on that sucker! I've gotta say, I'm really excited about this project - I haven't hit pan on anything in _years_, so it'll be a pretty momentous occasion if I actually manage to pull this off.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 19, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> Okay, I'm going to do this! I'll attempt to pan a palette with all of you. I've chosen my Too Faced No Makeup Makeup Palette and a Stila palette that I don't recall the name of - I think it's called the artist palette? They're not bad by any means, I've just had them for a while, I haven't used them that much and they're really similar to other things in my collection. Plus, they've got all of my most frequently used shades, so hopefully it won't take too long to hit pan on them!


WOOP WOOP! YESSS! I'm so glad i won't be the only person trying to pan a palette. for reference here's my FOTD from the other day:

I haven't hit pan on any single shadow, so I'm right there with ya basically starting from scratch. You can see how old it is, though x--x it's so dirty and gross. Need to give it a good clean. 






@@Theblondeangel DO ITTTT! Join us ;D


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 19, 2014)

Huds said:


> Azalea, for how long have you used the unzipped palette? You're doing an awesome job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could see that much pan on the quad I'm working on at the moment.
> 
> I'm trying to use up the elf butternut quad but it's going VERY slowly... And I chose it for this project because it's very powdery and not pigmented so I thought I would go through it fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The lid broke last week too, so now I dislike it even more. The finished resultat is actually very pretty, and with primer and a LOT of setting spray it stays on, but it's just not worth the effort. You can probably tell that I really hade waisting product since I struggle with a product that litterally cost less than a can of milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got it 2 Christmas's ago. This was my very 1st high end eyeshadow palette. At the time I didn't have many shadows...just an avon quad and another little avon palette. Once I got the unzipped palette it was all I used for a while so it got a lot of use! I also wear eyeshadow everyday.
Ahhh life was so much easier back then with less makeup. I used hit pan easily and I'd be sad that a color was used up! My how times have changed.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok guys, I'm in!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also trying to pan my thebalm nudetude palette. Almost pan om selfish!!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

Huds said:


> I'm trying to use up the elf butternut quad but it's going VERY slowly... And I chose it for this project because it's very powdery and not pigmented so I thought I would go through it fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The lid broke last week too, so now I dislike it even more. The finished resultat is actually very pretty, and with primer and a LOT of setting spray it stays on, but it's just not worth the effort. You can probably tell that I really hade waisting product since I struggle with a product that litterally cost less than a can of milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I say ditch the elf quad.  I understand you don't like wasting products, but think of it this way...you're trying to not waste a $1 palette but you are wasting so much primer and setting spray in order to use it.

I'm a firm believer in tossing anything that doesn't work for me.  Remember you're neglecting some great products and letting them sit around getting old while you're using a product you don't even like.  You should be enjoying your makeup, it shouldn't be a chore.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ah I totally want to join you guys in a pan that palette, but I can't decide what palette to do! I only bought my first eye shadow palette a year ago (which quickly spiraled into an out of control obsession...), so I'm not really even close to pan on any of them. But I love most of my palettes and would be so sad to rush through them! And then the two that I don't feel that way about...well, I can't imagine trying to wear them for an extended period of time! But I guess that is the point right? I should probably focus on those two.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 20, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Ah I totally want to join you guys in a pan that palette, but I can't decide what palette to do! I only bought my first eye shadow palette a year ago (which quickly spiraled into an out of control obsession...), so I'm not really even close to pan on any of them. But I love most of my palettes and would be so sad to rush through them! And then the two that I don't feel that way about...well, I can't imagine trying to wear them for an extended period of time! But I guess that is the point right? I should probably focus on those two.


Yes! Most of the time you find yourself loving the products when using them for a while,and if not, then atleast you tried! ^^


----------



## BSquared (Jul 20, 2014)

Checking in for an update! Ammo palette is slow going. But I think I'm gonna focus on last call this week and try and make some headway. Doing well on the too faced palette and this blush is working it's way down, but I'm getting tired of it. Keep on trucking though! Eyeliner should be done in the next few weeks so excited to be actually done with something! I also discovered it's actually taupe and not brown. Who knew!? Looks brown to me lol


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Checking in for an update! Ammo palette is slow going. But I think I'm gonna focus on last call this week and try and make some headway. Doing well on the too faced palette and this blush is working it's way down, but I'm getting tired of it. Keep on trucking though! Eyeliner should be done in the next few weeks so excited to be actually done with something! I also discovered it's actually taupe and not brown. Who knew!? Looks brown to me lol
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Look at all that pan! Nice progress!


----------



## deenah (Jul 20, 2014)

*bsquared* it looks like you are doing great!


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 20, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I say ditch the elf quad.  I understand you don't like wasting products, but think of it this way...you're trying to not waste a $1 palette but you are wasting so much primer and setting spray in order to use it.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in tossing anything that doesn't work for me.  Remember you're neglecting some great products and letting them sit around getting old while you're using a product you don't even like.  You should be enjoying your makeup, it shouldn't be a chore.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree - just pitch the products that you don't love or are poorly made. Life's too short to wear eyeshadow with bad pigmentation or that unflattering blush. It's always tough to let go of things, but once you get rid of them, you can focus on the things that you actually do love. The money isn't wasted when you throw things away, it's wasted when you buy things that you don't need (at least that's what I keep telling myself!).


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 20, 2014)

*cackles*

I have succeeded! I have sweet talked you all into panning  a palette with me! THIS. IS. GREAT!

So excited to see everyone's progress. I might be imagining it because I've been using my two shades for like 3 days but I SEE A LITTLE DIP IN "SIN"!

Going to focus my brush in that one spot now &gt;_&gt;


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

My current project pan list:

*1. Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash e/s Rose Gold* - Goal: finish it

*2. Avon Ultra Color Lipstick Toasted Rose* - Goal: finish it * GOAL ACHIEVED!*

*3. LORAC Behind the Scenes e/s Primer* - Goal: finish it

*4. Avon Ideal Flawless Pressed Powder *- Goal: finish it

*5. Avon Ideal Flawless Liquid Foundation* - Goal: finish it

*6. LORAC Unzipped Palette* - Goal: hit pan on more colors (I already hit pan on 2)

*7. NYC Bronzer - Sunny* - Goal: hit pan (I don't even have a dent in it yet &amp; I've worn it alot)

*8. Naked 3 Palette* - Goal: hit pan on something (a few colors have dents in it)

*10. Avon Glazewear lipgloss Palm Beach Pink* - Goal: finish it

_I finished my Avon lipstick in Toasted Rose.  Love that lipstick &amp; will probably repurchase when I use up a few more lipsticks.  I currently still have 6 more lippies to work through (and 2 unopened lipsticks I have put away)._

The part sticking up past the tube is the plastic piece that holds the bullet.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am reevaluating my project pan list AGAIN!



azalea97 said:


> My current project pan list:   1. Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash e/s Rose Gold - Goal: finish it   2. Avon Ultra Color Lipstick Toasted Rose - Goal: finish it  GOAL ACHIEVED!   3. LORAC Behind the Scenes e/s Primer - Goal: finish it   4. Avon Ideal Flawless Pressed Powder - Goal: finish it   5. Avon Ideal Flawless Liquid Foundation - Goal: finish it   6. LORAC Unzipped Palette - Goal: hit pan on more colors (I already hit pan on 2)   7. NYC Bronzer - Sunny - Goal: hit pan (I don't even have a dent in it yet &amp; I've worn it alot)   8. Naked 3 Palette - Goal: hit pan on something (a few colors have dents in it)   10. Avon Glazewear lipgloss Palm Beach Pink - Goal: finish it



Due to me attempting to pan the entire Lorac Unzipped palette I'm removing the Naked 3 palette &amp; Bobbi Brown rose gold shadow single from my list at the moment.  Too many shadows are overwhelming and I'm going to focus mainly on the Unzipped palette.  Also one of the shadows in the palette is VERY similar to my Bobbi Brown shadow.

I'm removing the Avon Ideal Flawless foundation from the list because it's my only liquid foundation.  Even though I mainly use my mineral foundation I think its good to have at least one powder and one liquid foundation.

This will be my new project pan list:

*1. LORAC Unzipped palette *- Goal: pan entire palette  :w00t:

*2. Avon Ideal flawless pressed powder* - Goal: finish it

*3. LORAC Behind the Scenes Eyeshadow primer* - Goal: finish it

*4. NYC Sunny Bronzer* - Goal: hit pan

*5. Avon Glazewear lipgloss in Palm Beach Pink* - Goal: finish it

*6. Covergirl Cheekers Blush in Pure Plum *- Goal: hit pan

*7. Avon Ultra Color Rich lipstick in Raspberry Ice* - Goal: finish it

*8. Avon Ultra Color lipstick in Blush Nude *- Goal: finish it

*9. Avon Ultra Color lipstick in Toasted Rose* - Goal: finish it  *GOAL ACHIEVED!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />** *


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been lurking on this thread for awhile and I think I want to join in! I'm not exactly sure what my goals are, but I do know that I need to show my Sephora Cinderella pallette some love. I've had it for over a year and a half and have barely made any dent in it. So to start I am going to use that pallette every week day for the rest of the month (I use loose pigments on the weekend) and go from there.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for awhile and I think I want to join in! I'm not exactly sure what my goals are, but I do know that I need to show my Sephora Cinderella pallette some love. I've had it for over a year and a half and have barely made any dent in it. So to start I am going to use that pallette every week day for the rest of the month (I use loose pigments on the weekend) and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome curlytails!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 20, 2014)

@@azalea97 Thanks! This is my first time trying something like this, so I'm kind of excited!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @@azalea97 Thanks! This is my first time trying something like this, so I'm kind of excited!


It's a first for me too.  I've hit pan and finished things before because I used them alot, but I never purposely did a project like this.  It's frustrating when you keep using a product and it doesn't seem to ever hit pan, but stick with it.  Eventually you'll hit pan and then its exciting.  Once you hit pan it seems like it uses up faster.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm so happy that a bunch of people are doing this! It makes things more exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I'm so happy that a bunch of people are doing this! It makes things more exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree! I'm glad so many people are joining in.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 20, 2014)

I've hit pan on many items throughout the years, but it's been awhile since I have so many colored powder products now! I used to pan blushes and eyeshadows within about 6 months of use, but now that I have so much, it seems boring to focus on one thing at a time.

I can use up face powder easily, but eyeshadows and blushes take forever.

I have been keeping a basket of items that I use on a daily basis, kind of a take on the Monday Club. I have many items I would like to use up, but I'm going to start with just one goal, and it's a big one: panning a palette!

A friend of mine stopped wearing makeup and asked if I wanted her Naked palette! She had already hit pan on Sin, but the rest of the shadows are pretty full, with dips in Naked and Buck. Since this palette is a little dirty and old, I want to focus on using it up!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 20, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I've hit pan on many items throughout the years, but it's been awhile since I have so many colored powder products now! I used to pan blushes and eyeshadows within about 6 months of use, but now that I have so much, it seems boring to focus on one thing at a time.
> 
> I can use up face powder easily, but eyeshadows and blushes take forever.
> 
> ...


Welcome! jaylilee is going to be so happy she got so many people to try and pan a palette! Lol

It's good that your starting with a palette that has 1 pan and a few dips. You'll see the progress faster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 21, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Welcome!* jaylilee is going to be so happy she got so many people to try and pan a palette! Lol*
> 
> It's good that your starting with a palette that has 1 pan and a few dips. You'll see the progress faster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*does a little cheer dance* OH YEAHHH, OH YEAHH, OH YEAAHHH!

WOOP WOOP! This is going to be fun.

I am noticing that my shade of Sin and naked are actually starting to go REALLY fast! I guess once you use up that initial "layer" of pressed shadow, underneath the shades are actually really quite soft....I noticed a dent this morning. At this rate I might have naked finished within a month and a half, and sin shouldn't take very long.


----------



## deenah (Jul 22, 2014)

I swear, yesterday I reapplied my lipstick at least 15 times :lol:   This project pan thing is turning me into a vain creature. In other news, this morning when I put my brush in the Mua blush a chunk of product flew form the middle of the pan. Guess that's progress too, right?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 22, 2014)

Not really a pan. But I have tons and tons of mascara and the old me would just open a new one every week or more. I've finished up two mascara's already this month, and that's quite huge for me! Finished the Elizabeth mott BIG and Lancome defincils   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 22, 2014)

deenah said:


> I swear, yesterday I reapplied my lipstick at least 15 times :lol:   This project pan thing is turning me into a vain creature. In other news, this morning when I put my brush in the Mua blush a chunk of product flew form the middle of the pan. Guess that's progress too, right?


definitely progress haha. Though I hope it didnt just break without you being able to use it?

I have found with my cargo blush that as my pan gets bigger my product gets dustier and dustier...so much product kicks up :C kinda makes me sad. probably won't repurchase once i'm done and will stick to tarte or nars. they're so tightly packed that no dust kicks.


----------



## deenah (Jul 22, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> definitely progress haha. Though I hope it didnt just break without you being able to use it?
> 
> I have found with my cargo blush that as my pan gets bigger my product gets dustier and dustier...so much product kicks up :C kinda makes me sad. probably won't repurchase once i'm done and will stick to tarte or nars. they're so tightly packed that no dust kicks.


No way was Ietting that speck of product go to waste...a bit of it flew on my desk though and I decided I'll just dust it off and call it a day. But the majority got on ma'face! :lol:

I am amazed at my TFSI. I thought it would be gone ages ago. Every morning I manage to make it work one more time. And then again ...and again...and..I guess that means I will repurchase one day because it is great indeed. Maybe next year :lol:


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 22, 2014)

deenah said:


> I swear, yesterday I reapplied my lipstick at least 15 times :lol: This project pan thing is turning me into a vain creature. In other news, this morning when I put my brush in the Mua blush a chunk of product flew form the middle of the pan. Guess that's progress too, right?


Lol. I've always carried my lipstick around with me to reapply throughout the day. At work I keep it in my apron (I'm a waitress) because I know after a few hrs it'll be gone. I go through lipsticks pretty quick. Lol I have an issue with having naked lips. I need at least Chapstick or gloss on at all times.


----------



## Huds (Jul 22, 2014)

So I tossed the elf quad as you guys made me realize I was kind of ridiculous holding on to it (thank you!!). This morning I wanted to use something I really enjoy so I picked up my much loved the body shop shimmer qubes quad and as I was doing my makeup I thought something like "I wonder if I'll ever run out of this, I might aswell check how much is in this" and HOLY SHIT!! That thing, if you know what I'm talking about, holds 16 grams of eyeshadow!!! In a quad!! For reference, the entire lorac pro palette is 8.8 grams. Good thing I didn't put THAT in my project pan, I would have to use up almost two lorac pro palettes worth of eyeshadow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just thought I'd share one of my pan related thoughts of the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 22, 2014)

deenah said:


> No way was Ietting that speck of product go to waste...a bit of it flew on my desk though and I decided I'll just dust it off and call it a day. But the majority got on ma'face! :lol:
> 
> *I am amazed at my TFSI. I thought it would be gone ages ago. Every morning I manage to make it work one more time. And then again ...and again...and..I guess that means I will repurchase one day because it is great indeed. Maybe next year* :lol:


God help you if you cut the tube open when you're finished...I did that with my AirRepair balm and found I had only used about half the product! Those squeeze tubes can really be sneaky.


----------



## deenah (Jul 22, 2014)

panicked said:


> God help you if you cut the tube open when you're finished...I did that with my AirRepair balm and found I had only used about half the product! Those squeeze tubes can really be sneaky.


I am going to do just that! I love it too much to let anything go to waste!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been using my pallette as planned, and I've noticed that quite a few colors have dips in them. I can't imagine that any particular pan would be that deep (the pallette itself seems fairly thin), so I think I will focus on using one highlighting shade to see how quickly I hit pan. Of course, looks can be deceiving and there could be way more eyeshadow than I think (isn't there always), but it would be good to find out if I can.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 22, 2014)

After being inspired by you guys and watching lots of project pan videos, I'm officially joining in! 7 items, clockwise from top center:


*Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe. *I've honestly barely touched this since purchasing. I thought the matte-ness would be a good complement to the eye shadow palette I picked. 
*Revlon ColorBurst Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Honey. *I actually like this color a lot for an everyday color, but find the formula a little drying. But I like it enough to use it up and not toss!
*Tarte Lipsurgence Matte (mini) in Generous. *From the Christmas set of Lipsurgences. I've been bad about using these up...I went through a whole lip balm crayon phase (see above too), but lately I've been branching out into other formulas. But these need to go!
*Tarte Lipsurgence (mini) in Lovely. *This one is actually almost gone, thank goodness! Needed to throw one softball in there. 
*Benefit Fakeup in Light. *I like this but don't love it. This is the only "face" item I'm including, since normally I go through those pretty fast. But I've been avoiding using this for others, so onto the list it goes!
*Too Face Naked Eye Soft &amp; Sexy Shadow Collection. *My first ever "real" palette. I don't _love_ this colors, and have come to prefer palettes that include more/better mattes, but this is still a perfectly wearable palette. My initial goal will to be hit pan on two shades--two more than I have EVER hit on a shadow palette.
*Cargo Water Resistant Blush (mini) - Bali. *A Birchbox sample from last year that has lingered in my collection. It is a nice neutral color, so I'd like to pan it. Once again, this would be the first blush I've ever panned, so I'm starting small!

And that's it! Lucky 7. As for rules, I'm allowed to incorporate other things, but should primarily focusing on these. I will be doing a no-buy component with it, but that is going to start at the beginning of August. It _is_ still my birthday month after all, and I have a couple more (planned) purchases I'm allowing myself before it is over. But the project pan begins now!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 23, 2014)

@ welcome!


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 23, 2014)

In addition to panning those two palettes, I've decided to do a Project 15 Pan. I think 15 is a reasonable number, given the size of my collection. I was sorting through my stuff and I came across some pretty old stuff, including the barely touched foundation that has an expiration date for this December. Yeesh.




1. Pixi Beauty Bronzer - full size

2. Pacifica Alight Multi-mineral BB Cream - deluxe size

3. NARS lip gloss in Turkish Delight - deluxe size

4. Covergirl Outlast Stay Fabulous foundation - full size

5. TheBalm Overshadow in No Money, No Honey - full size

6. Lancome Baume in Love in Coral Electric - full size

7. Benefit Sugarbomb Ultra Plush Lip Gloss - deluxe size

8. MAC Prep and Prime Highlighter in Radiant Rose - full size

9. Too Faced Lash Injection Mascara - deluxe size

10. MAC Lipglass in Soft Serenade - full size

11. MAC Dazzleglass in Rags to Riches - full size

12. MUFE HD Powder - deluxe size

13. MUFE HD Primer - deluxe size

14. Anastasia Clear Brow Gel - deluxe size

15. NARS Orgasm Illuminator - deluxe size


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 24, 2014)

Welcome @!

@@miss lawson, love those choices! 

I see an iiiittttyyy bitty dip in my NAKED palette shade Sin, and Naked has a nice dip going on because it was my go-to for a while. Haven't worn makeup the last 3 days...not really. Just got braces put in and the pain has me in the dumps :C Putting on a minor layer of foundation this morning and just grooming my eyebrows felt like I tried to climb mount everest. Hopefully as the pain subsides I will be able to just get back into enjoying my makeup.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok, time for me to continue my public commitment with a Project Pan. Mine is pretty skincare heavy - I know this is the makeup thread, I hope it's ok to put skincare stuff here too. I've added a couple foils just because I need to use foils regularly and this is a way to make sure I do it. When I make it through all this I can consider the train case I've been eyeing.

1. Caudalie Beauty Elixir

2. Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara - deluxe (not pictured)

3. Everyday Minerals Finishing Powder (not pictured)

4. DHC Cleansing Oil (not pictured)

5. Coola Mineral Sunscreen BB Cream - deluxe

6. Supergoop CC Cream - deluxe

7. theBalm How Bout Them Apples in Pie - deluxe

8. Mario Badescu Special Cucumber Lotion - deluxe

9. Iope Bio Essence Intensive Conditioner - deluxe

10. Harvey Prince Hello - sample

11. Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum Eclat - deluxe

12. Ayres Body Butter - deluxe

13. Laura Mercier Flawless Skin - foil

14. Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser - foil


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 24, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Ok, time for me to continue my public commitment with a Project Pan. Mine is pretty skincare heavy - I know this is the makeup thread, I hope it's ok to put skincare stuff here too. I've added a couple foils just because I need to use foils regularly and this is a way to make sure I do it. When I make it through all this I can consider the train case I've been eyeing.
> 
> 1. Caudalie Beauty Elixir
> 
> ...


you're still welcome for skin care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this thread is certainly about using up makeup, but it's also about using up stuff in general. We're not purists ;p or at least, I'm not.

I know personally it takes me for freaking ever to use up skincare items x-x certainly feels like a project of its own.

The only thing I manage to blow through is my bioderma cleanser, the one thing I wish would self-fill perpetually because it's so spendy to get a hold of.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 24, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Ok, time for me to continue my public commitment with a Project Pan. Mine is pretty skincare heavy - I know this is the makeup thread, I hope it's ok to put skincare stuff here too. I've added a couple foils just because I need to use foils regularly and this is a way to make sure I do it. When I make it through all this I can consider the train case I've been eyeing.
> 
> 1. Caudalie Beauty Elixir
> 
> ...


Of course you're still welcome here! Using up anything is hard. This place is at least a start.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 24, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Welcome @!
> 
> @@miss lawson, love those choices!
> 
> I see an iiiittttyyy bitty dip in my NAKED palette shade Sin, and Naked has a nice dip going on because it was my go-to for a while. Haven't worn makeup the last 3 days...not really. Just got braces put in and the pain has me in the dumps :C Putting on a minor layer of foundation this morning and just grooming my eyebrows felt like I tried to climb mount everest. Hopefully as the pain subsides I will be able to just get back into enjoying my makeup.


I'm hoping to work my way through Naked too. It's not officially on my project pan list but I discovered it's a great eyebrow powder for me ( I'm blond). Why not put it to use right?


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 24, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I'm hoping to work my way through Naked too. It's not officially on my project pan list but I discovered it's a great eyebrow powder for me ( I'm blond). Why not put it to use right?


True true! It's a lovely transition color for me, though I just want it done because I have a mac Kid and 2 back ups of it &gt;_&gt; and the color is very, very similar to naked, though has a bit more warmth.

i also have 2 back ups of UD Toasted....... so i want to get through the one in my palette. also have a gazillion bronze and gold shades...and similar shades of sin and virgin.... lol so the whole palette is pretty dupeable in my collection.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 24, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> True true! It's a lovely transition color for me, though I just want it done because I have a mac Kid and 2 back ups of it &gt;_&gt; and the color is very, very similar to naked, though has a bit more warmth.
> 
> i also have 2 back ups of UD Toasted....... so i want to get through the one in my palette. also have a gazillion bronze and gold shades...and similar shades of sin and virgin.... lol so the whole palette is pretty dupeable in my collection.


. 
Wow that's a lot of backups! I love toasted. My favorite look on me from naked 1 is sin on lid toasted in crease, &amp; Virgin as highlight. I wore that the other day to give me a little break from the Lorac palette.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 24, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> .
> 
> Wow that's a lot of backups! I love toasted. My favorite look on me from naked 1 is sin on lid toasted in crease, &amp; Virgin as highlight. I wore that the other day to give me a little break from the Lorac palette.


They are from back during my buying frenzy and hyped up products day lol. I am not unhappy to have them. i love toasted on the lid and i adore kid (which is now discontinued) as a transition color... but the fact still remains that all my colors are all basically the same version of each other, as I mostly wear neutrals. 

my fave look is toasted on the lid, buck in the crease and hustle in the outer v for a delightful day appropriate smokey eye... i also really enjoy just wearing smog as a one color smokey eye, with half baked as my inner corner highlight. i never get enough wear out of darkhorse despite it being gorgeous.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

OK guys, I'm going to do a mini project pan to see how it goes. These are some items I've been working on and some new stuff I want to work through.

Items: 

*Koh Gen Do Moisture Concealer* - the large pan. I'm making pretty good progress.

*Koh Gen Do Pressed Powder* - just a sliver of pan showing

*Urban Decay 24/7 Concealer Pencil in DEA *- I didn't hit pan, but found a hole!

*theBalm Staniac* deluxe sample - would love to finish this before the replacement arrives in my Aug. Birchbox

*Ayres Patagonia Body Butter* - deluxe sample

*Harvey Prince Hello* - sample

*Maison Francis K. Aqua Universalis* - sample

*Naobay Oxygenating Cream* - deluxe sample

*Dr. Brandt XYY Dual Fusion Water* - deluxe sample

*LA Fresh Makeup Remover Wipes* - 8 count 7/24

*Korres Cherry Oil Lip Gloss *- deluxe sample

*Buxom Lip Cream in Mudslide* - deluxe sample

*Carmex Everyday Lip Treatment* - in white plastic container, which will be used to hold extra from the foils

*Glamglow Brightmud - foil* - 7/24 decided to get the party started with some GlamGlow, but didn't notice any results and found the product consistency and smell kind of gross.

*Dr. Hauschka Eye Cream* - foil

*Origins Mega Bright* - foil


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm just starting a 6 month Project 20 Pan so I thought I'd share my list. 10 items are makeup and 10 are miscellaneous. I'm planning on doing this until December 31, 2014 so as I finish certain things I'll add something else from that category. If there's no replacement listed it's because I think it'll take at least the whole 6 months to use up!

I have 2 cosmetic bags, one large clear one that will hold my miscellaneous items and a smaller one for makeup.. so I can keep everything together and when I see the bags it'll remind me to use things.

Makeup:

1. Bite Deconstructed Rose Mini Lip Gloss - Three (These came in a set of 12 so when I finish this one up I'll replace it.)

2. Loreal Color Riche Balm - Pink Satin (I have 4 colors in this line so once it's finished I'll replace it.)

3. MAC Cremesheen Lipstick - Peach Blossom (I also have more than enough lipsticks so I'll replace this when it's done..)

4. MAC Sheertone Blush - Pink Swoon

5. Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Souffle - Fig/Opal (Expires in January. I just want to get as much use out of it as I can.)

6. MUFE Aqua Eyes - 24L: Light Taupe (Will replace with one of my other 5 pencil eyeliners.)

7. MAC Eyebrow Pencil - Lingering (Will replace with MAC's Brow Gelcreme in Dirty Blonde.)

8. MAC Eyeshadow - Blanc Type

9. MAC Eyeshadow - Wedge

10. MAC Eyeshadow - Dazzelight

Miscellaneous:

1. Live Clean Argan Oil Leave-In Conditioner Spray (Will replace with my only other leave-in conditioner.)

2. Crystal Myst Deodorant (Will replace with another deodorant - I have 4 others!!)

3. Bioderma Micelle Solution (Will replace with the Loreal one - I also have a Vichy one that's close to being done.)

4. Monoi Tiki Tahiti Vanilla Coconut Oil (More of a summer product. Will replace with my one other lotion for fall/winter.)

5. George's Aloe Spray (Will replace with my one other facial spray, Heritage Store Rosewater &amp; Glycerin.)

6. Bioderma Soothing Cream (Just want to use this up. Will replace with Argan oil for night moisturizer.)

7. Deep Steep Candy Mint Foot Cream (More of a summer product and expires in December.)

8. Deep Steep Deodorizing Foot Mist (More of a summer product and expires in December.)

9. Burberry Brit Sheer Rollerball (One of my 4 perfumes and I always forget to wear any of them!)

10. Witchcraft Condition Me Softly Cuticle Oil Pen (I have 7 backups of these.. all I have to say for myself is 75% off sale.)

Bonus: Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream Mini (Just because I need to remember to use it.)


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 24, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> I'm just starting a 6 month Project 20 Pan so I thought I'd share my list. 10 items are makeup and 10 are miscellaneous. I'm planning on doing this until December 31, 2014 so as I finish certain things I'll add something else from that category. If there's no replacement listed it's because I think it'll take at least the whole 6 months to use up!
> 
> I have 2 cosmetic bags, one large clear one that will hold my miscellaneous items and a smaller one for makeup.. so I can keep everything together and when I see the bags it'll remind me to use things.
> 
> ...


good luck! love all of your items.

how do you like blanc type? i've been lemming for that one for a while.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

Wait! I have a late addition to my lineup! Five minutes after posting my list, I was powdering my nose and THIS! I had no idea!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 24, 2014)

panicked said:


> Wait! I have a late addition to my lineup! Five minutes after posting my list, I was powdering my nose and THIS! I had no idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOOO!!!! Haha. Way to go, lady!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 24, 2014)

In using my pallette, I've discovered that a couple of colors are great for setting my eyeliner. Yay for more eyeshadow uses!


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 24, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> good luck! love all of your items.
> 
> how do you like blanc type? i've been lemming for that one for a while.


Thanks! I love Blanc Type.. it's a recent purchase but it's a great formula. I use it over Painterly Paint Pot by MAC because that's a little too warm toned on me sometimes so that eyeshadow really evens things out so it matches my skintone better.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 24, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> Thanks! I love Blanc Type.. it's a recent purchase but it's a great formula. I use it over Painterly Paint Pot by MAC because that's a little too warm toned on me sometimes so that eyeshadow really evens things out so it matches my skintone better.


if i ever manage to make it through my pan of brule, i might look at blanc type &gt;-&gt; I have such a weakness for eyeshadow, and that's a problem lol I mean, it's easy for me to justify eyeshadow because "it's only $10" or "it's only $__" and it feels like all I'm sacrificing is a cup of coffee.. but man i'm never gonna go through that much shadow. sigh.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 24, 2014)

Gahhhh! You guys are making me want to get a Mac eyeshadow! I've never owned one! I keep telling myself when I use up all my rose gold shadows I should try expensive pink. I still have to finish my Bobbi brown one, the one in my Lorac unzipped palette &amp; the one in my naked 3 palette! Geez it's gonna be a looooong time!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 25, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Gahhhh! You guys are making me want to get a Mac eyeshadow! I've never owned one! I keep telling myself when I use up all my rose gold shadows I should try expensive pink. I still have to finish my Bobbi brown one, the one in my Lorac unzipped palette &amp; the one in my naked 3 palette! Geez it's gonna be a looooong time!


mac has some lovely shadows and some serious duds. If you finish your rose gold shadows then I would actually recommend all that glitters which is one of their most stand-out shades. The shades i recommend from mac are usually in their matte2 range (they have a few and it's annoying. i don't know why they dont switch all their mattes to matte2), because they're very buttery. they have some fantastic shades but some others are disappointing. if you're looking for great across the board I would actually recommend inglot. cheaper and quality is outstanding no matter what type it is. 

but this should all be after you pan and finish your palette ;D


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 25, 2014)

hsalt said:


> After being inspired by you guys and watching lots of project pan videos, I'm officially joining in! 7 items, clockwise from top center:
> 
> 
> *Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe. *I've honestly barely touched this since purchasing. I thought the matte-ness would be a good complement to the eye shadow palette I picked.
> ...


Okay after about a week of my first project pan (I started before I posted this), I have some comments:


The Color Tattoo was not a good choice to go with that palette. One of the reasons I don't love that palette is that it doesn't have a beige-toned matte to use as a transition shade. The taupe color tattoo is too dark to use in place of that, so I may look at my collection and swap something else in instead. 
The eye palette was actually okay this week (minus the lack of the beige matte). But I'm having a problem just focusing on two colors! I know I'll see progress faster that way (a la Amber F), but I do like changing my look through the week. Some days (e.g. days when meeting with clients), I really don't like to do much beyond a basic matte look, but others I can play. So anyway, I know I won't get stuff as fast, but I'll probably keep switching it up a bit. 
The lippies are another one I like switching up, but for them I think that's okay. The Tarte ones I should definitely be able to finish, but we'll see about the Revlon.
The blush is boring but sufficient. It is small enough that I hope I can get it out of the way sooner rather than later and move on to something I like prefer.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 26, 2014)

Due to allergies, I wasn't able to wear eye makeup every day this week as planned, so I'll use my pallette this weekend as well.  I'm going to be going through my makeup this weekend and may pull out a few things that I would like to focus on using up.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 26, 2014)

*1. LORAC Unzipped palette *- Goal: pan entire palette  :w00t:

*2. Avon Ideal flawless pressed powder* - Goal: finish it

*3. LORAC Behind the Scenes Eyeshadow primer* - Goal: finish it *GOAL ACHIEVED!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />** *

*4. NYC Sunny Bronzer* - Goal: hit pan

*5. Avon Glazewear lipgloss in Palm Beach Pink* - Goal: finish it

*6. Covergirl Cheekers Blush in Pure Plum *- Goal: hit pan

*7. Avon Ultra Color Rich lipstick in Raspberry Ice* - Goal: finish it

*8. Avon Ultra Color lipstick in Blush Nude *- Goal: finish it

*9. Avon Ultra Color lipstick in Toasted Rose* - Goal: finish it  *GOAL ACHIEVED!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />** *

I just finished my LORAC behind the scenes eyeshadow primer. At first I kinda liked it, but then I noticed it was very drying and made my eyelids all wrinkly looking. I don't know if its because it was old or if that's just the consistancy.  I had a tiny bit left I could have squeezed out, but considering the tube was flattened and pretty empty I'm not going nutso for a product I'm no longer happy with. I'm considering this finished and I'm really happy I'm done with it.  Won't be buying it again.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 26, 2014)

panicked said:


> OK guys, I'm going to do a mini project pan to see how it goes. These are some items I've been working on and some new stuff I want to work through.
> 
> Items:
> 
> ...


I thought there was a lot more left in my concealer pencil than there actually was...I was trying to sharpen it last night and it was becoming harder and harder to grip it and turn it in the sharpener. Then, when I looked closely, I saw that I was actually sharpening the metal endcap, not the soft plastic that holds the product. There was a little left, so I tried to use my pinky to get it out but just smooshed it further in. I eventually found a little spatula and added the tiny bit left to a pan in a magnetic palette. I tossed the pencil, so I'm counting this as done.

This will be replaced by the same product that I bought as a backup a while ago when the product had been OOS FOREVER at Sephora and I had a bad feeling they might be discontinuing it.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi,

I just joined this site to sign up for the pan project.  I was on roll at the start of the year, but I fell off the wagon and now I think I have more than I started with.  Thanks for stating this thread.You all seem very supportive of each other.

 I'll post my list later as the pictures don't seem to be working.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 27, 2014)

The dip in my highlighter shade is getting bigger. I wonder if I might see a little bit of pan soon.

I'm adding my theBalm in stain blush sample to the list of things to use up. It's mocking me in its tiny, never ending, never panning-ness.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 27, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just joined this site to sign up for the pan project. I was on roll at the start of the year, but I fell off the wagon and now I think I have more than I started with. Thanks for stating this thread.You all seem very supportive of each other.
> 
> I'll post my list later as the pictures don't seem to be working.


Welcome West Coast Beauty Addict! This thread has helped me a lot with sticking to my project pan. It's nice that there are so many of us doing it.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jul 27, 2014)

Here are the items I am starting with:

1. Morrocan Hair Oil Treatment -full size

2. Olay Dark Spot Corrector - deluxe sample

3. Lush Bubble Gum Lip Scrub - full size (Need to use before this expires)

4. Clinique eyeshadow duo - full size

5. Benefit Watts Up Highlighter -deluxe sample

6. Cover Girl Be a Bombshell Mascara - full size

7. Make up Forever Smokey Lash Mascara - full size

8. Ipkin BB Cream -full size

9. Random Foil*

Not sure which foil pack I want to use for this but I should be a be able to use at least 1 foil per week.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 27, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Here are the items I am starting with:
> 
> 1. Morrocan Hair Oil Treatment -full size
> 
> ...


Nice picks! The watts up higlighter is gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jul 27, 2014)

I want to jump into this. I have a hard time finishing/ throwing things out (last time I went through my stuff, I realized some items were still from when I was in high school -I graduated in 2001!!) So, I am starting kind of small with some items that are REALLY close to being done and and things I just want to be done with lol.

The foils are things I was excited to try out and just keep not using them. I am hoping to use these up by the end of August.

-*Pink Chiffon B&amp;BW lotion*: I used to carry it in my purse. Once I took it out, I just haven't used it. It's about 2/3 finished.

-*WnW trio in Cool as a Cuccumber*: I dropped it and broke the lightest shade and haven't used it since then. I don't think I've ever even hit pan on an eyeshadow before, so I'd like to start by doing so with this one.

-*Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Pro Primer*: I like this quite a bit, but I just always forget to use it. I've had the sample for a while and I am just kind of over having it cluttering up my vanity.

-*FitMe Foundation*: I have had this for so long. I think it's pretty much done for. I've had it tipped upside down for a week now and it looks like all that's left is what's stuck to the side of the bottle.  I'm going to try to get a few more uses out of it, then it's done.

-*Rimmel Clean Finish Matte Foundation*: I really liked this and the color is good on me. I love that it has a little spatula in it, so I can really get all the product (I'm going to try using the spatula in the FitMe, too, I think). I just opened this and really looked in it and there can't be more than two uses left! I didn't realize it was really that low!

-*L'Oreal Magic Perfecting Base*: This was the first primer I bought and I just didn't like it as a face primer. I then started using it as an eye primer and liked it ok like that...then I got a sample of UDPP and stopped using this. I think I'm going to try it out as a face primer again and see how it goes (I don't remember what I didn't like about it as a face primer) and also use it as an eye primer until it's gone.

-*Starlooks Precision Eye Definer Pen*: I like this, but I've had it for about a year now.I don't use black liquid liner enough to justify having two open and I have UD one that came with the Book of Shadows IV I really want to get to. So, once this is gone, I can open the UD!

-*L'Oreal Voluminous False Fiber Lashes Mascara*: This is ok.  It's the oldest mascara I have open and I have SO MANY unopened ones that I want to try out. Once I finish this one up, I am allowed to grab a full size from my stash to open!

Behind the spoiler is the pic of everything and the RImmel foundation.



Spoiler


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm ready to join this thread.  I have decided to start small and I'm calling this my Summer Pan Project.  We will ignore the fact that summer is already half over.  I plan to hit pan on all of these items by the first day of autumn, which is officially September 23rd.

ETA:  I want to hit pan on one/or both of the 2 bottom eyeshadows in the palette.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome, all new people! it's awesome to have you.

I put on eyeshadow today for the first time in...a week? Yeah....

This project pan is going slowly. This has been a very rough month in my life, and everything has been put on the back burner in order for me to conserve enough mental energy so as to not go insane. Hopefully August will be better and I can get back on my project pan horse.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome Kelli &amp; Lucky Moon!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to everyone and I agree the more the married!!

@@LuckyMoon I have that benefit palette too and always forget I even own it. I need to use it more...


----------



## deenah (Jul 28, 2014)

deenah said:


> Hello everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time now and today I finally decided to make an account and start posting. My collection is a bit overwhelming, so I thought the start of a project pan would be perfect. I'll need some cheering on. I only chose 5 products because I'm not ready for more! :lol:
> 
> The one rule I have for myself is simple: I am not allowed to buy any eyeshadows, lipsticks/lipglosses or blushes until I'm done with these guys.
> 
> ...


I am here with some update because I am really starting to get discouraged and I need some cheering on. The progress has been slow. Really slow. I can see some more pan on the blush and the eyeshadow, the lavander lipstick is smaller (I guess). However my TFSI is still going strong, even though I was sure I would finish that in no time. The peachy lipstick got kinda gross because I took it with me one day and it got melted in my purse. It is really starting to piss me off and I can't promise I'll continue using it until the end. I'll try to stick to that a bit longer and if I can't deal with it I'll just toss that and replace it with a different item.






Hopefully you can spot the differences! :lol:


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 28, 2014)

deenah said:


> I am here with some update because I am really starting to get discouraged and I need some cheering on. The progress has been slow. Really slow. I can see some more pan on the blush and the eyeshadow, the lavander lipstick is smaller (I guess). However my TFSI is still going strong, even though I was sure I would finish that in no time. The peachy lipstick got kinda gross because I took it with me one day and it got melted in my purse. It is really starting to piss me off and I can't promise I'll continue using it until the end. I'll try to stick to that a bit longer and if I can't deal with it I'll just toss that and replace it with a different item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep going...I can tell a difference in your stuff. Especially the blush.

If your lipstick got destroyed just toss it and replace it with something else.


----------



## deenah (Jul 28, 2014)

I just bit the bullet and depotted the peachy lipstick. It will be easier like that.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 28, 2014)

@@deenah I totally see the difference! keep going! and good for you on sticking to that blush. I can stick to eyeshadow but blushes for me are so hard because I want to wear all the blushes xD 

so changing in the gym wasn't so bad today. i made sure to take a less-hot shower which helped in not overheating in front of the mirror. I also kept it simple. UD sin on the lid, UD naked in the crease (I'M IMPRESSED WITH MYSELF FOR WEARING MY 2 COLORS EVERY TIME I WEAR MAKEUP!), UD zero liner (another project pan item), my concealer which i am starting to like more and more, and is also a project pan item, my project pan blush cargo tonga....

i actually got a lot of use out of my project pan items by doing a relatively fresh faced look that I can rock out of the gym with minimal fuss. I might stick to it longer! I just wish my naked palette wasn't so blasted bulky.. :c considering depotting it and putting it in my little z palette, but I like the mirror. 

I'm also seeing a tiiiny dip in my sin shade...it makes me giddy. granted, I am focusing on a single spot and if i were to just swipe down as I usually do it would be less dramatic a dip, but I am starting from the top and going to work my way down the pan, to help it from cracking off (which seems to happen if you focus your color in the middle, as your edges get thin).


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 28, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> In addition to panning those two palettes, I've decided to do a Project 15 Pan. I think 15 is a reasonable number, given the size of my collection. I was sorting through my stuff and I came across some pretty old stuff, including the barely touched foundation that has an expiration date for this December. Yeesh.
> 
> 1. Pixi Beauty Bronzer - full size MAC Studio Fix Powder in NW15 - full size
> 
> ...


Okay, I think I'm going to remove the Pixi bronzer and replace it with something else. I was using it today and I saw these little black specks in it so I dug one out to see what it was and it left this nasty, black, streaky, soot-like mess on the back of my hand. Gross! I got it in an ipsy bag so it's not like it's a huge loss and besides, I don't really like/wear bronzer. I'm replacing it with my MAC powder instead.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 28, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> Okay, I think I'm going to remove the Pixi bronzer and replace it with something else. I was using it today and I saw these little black specks in it so I dug one out to see what it was and it left this nasty, black, streaky, soot-like mess on the back of my hand. Gross! I got it in an ipsy bag so it's not like it's a huge loss and besides, I don't really like/wear bronzer. I'm replacing it with my MAC powder instead.


Yikes!  I have my Pixi bronzer from Ipsy in my project pan list right now.  I am going to check it carefully whenever I use it from now on.  I feel like I should have already hit pan on it - it's lasting forever!


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 28, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Yikes!  I have my Pixi bronzer from Ipsy in my project pan list right now.  I am going to check it carefully whenever I use it from now on.  I feel like I should have already hit pan on it - it's lasting forever!


I definitely would do that! I don't know if mine was in a bad batch or something, but yeah. Lots of little black and white chunks in it. It doesn't seem to be as finely milled and high quality as other Pixi products that I've purchased in store. :/


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 28, 2014)

miss lawson said:


> I definitely would do that! I don't know if mine was in a bad batch or something, but yeah. Lots of little black and white chunks in it. It doesn't seem to be as finely milled and high quality as other Pixi products that I've purchased in store. :/


I just looked at mine and it has a lot of white chunks in it too! Weird. I knew it was lumpy, but I thought it was just like the way some powder products get lumpy/hard from oil transferring from the brush. But no, it's still soft, it just has blobs of white powder in it. It's like the pigment and the rest of the powder weren't mixed together properly. I don't see any black, so I don't think it will effect the performance, but that is not a very good representation of a product for a sample!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 28, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I just looked at mine and it has a lot of white chunks in it too! Weird. I knew it was lumpy, but I thought it was just like the way some powder products get lumpy/hard from oil transferring from the brush. But no, it's still soft, it just has blobs of white powder in it. It's like the pigment and the rest of the powder weren't mixed together properly. I don't see any black, so I don't think it will effect the performance, but that is not a very good representation of a product for a sample!


Mine was a depotting failure and ended up in the trash can, but I also noticed that the texture of the product didn't seem very even. I don't know why it would have sooty black specks in it, though, unless they didn't clean the machinery after their last black eyeshadow run? The packaging of the product makes it look like it's huge, but the pan isn't very deep.

ETA: Wow, check out the texture of the bronzer on this blogpost (not mine): http://neonchipmunkmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/03/pixi-subtly-suntouched-beauty-bronzer.html

It's like...whatever the opposite of finely milled is. Mine wasn't that bad.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 28, 2014)

panicked said:


> Mine was a depotting failure and ended up in the trash can, but I also noticed that the texture of the product didn't seem very even. I don't know why it would have sooty black specks in it, though, unless they didn't clean the machinery after their last black eyeshadow run? The packaging of the product makes it look like it's huge, but the pan isn't very deep.
> 
> ETA: Wow, check out the texture of the bronzer on this blogpost (not mine): http://neonchipmunkmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/03/pixi-subtly-suntouched-beauty-bronzer.html
> 
> It's like...whatever the opposite of finely milled is. Mine wasn't that bad.


Yes, that's exactly what mine looks like! It was smooth at first, though, and since I have a habit of only picking up product from the same place in a pan, it's still smooth on one side and lumpy on the other side.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 28, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Yes, that's exactly what mine looks like! It was smooth at first, though, and since I have a habit of only picking up product from the same place in a pan, it's still smooth on one side and lumpy on the other side.


Wacky! Here's another one that looks like the surface of the moon:

http://reklessbeauty.com/tag/summer/


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 29, 2014)

panicked said:


> Mine was a depotting failure and ended up in the trash can, but I also noticed that the texture of the product didn't seem very even. I don't know why it would have sooty black specks in it, though, unless they didn't clean the machinery after their last black eyeshadow run? The packaging of the product makes it look like it's huge, but the pan isn't very deep.
> 
> ETA: Wow, check out the texture of the bronzer on this blogpost (not mine): http://neonchipmunkmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/03/pixi-subtly-suntouched-beauty-bronzer.html
> 
> It's like...whatever the opposite of finely milled is. Mine wasn't that bad.


That's what mine looks like! I didn't see any of this during the first few uses, but as I've used more product, the lumpy bumpy splotches have been showing up in massive numbers. I haven't seen too many black spots, at least compared to the white ones, but still, they're there and more and more are revealed with every use. It just looks awful and yep, not a very good example to send out. It makes me happy that I've had Ipsy cancelled for a long time. 

Yeah, I'm gonna toss it. I have a Hoola bronzer that's not getting any use and I _know _that one's not all weird and rough like that one.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 29, 2014)

panicked said:


> Mine was a depotting failure and ended up in the trash can, but I also noticed that the texture of the product didn't seem very even. I don't know why it would have sooty black specks in it, though, unless they didn't clean the machinery after their last black eyeshadow run? The packaging of the product makes it look like it's huge, but the pan isn't very deep.
> 
> ETA: Wow, check out the texture of the bronzer on this blogpost (not mine): http://neonchipmunkmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/03/pixi-subtly-suntouched-beauty-bronzer.html
> 
> It's like...whatever the opposite of finely milled is. Mine wasn't that bad.


Yeah, mine isn't that bad either.  I don't know if you can see mine in the photo earlier in this thread, but mine has a little bit of rough texture but nothing like the chunky, splotchy texture in the blog photos.  

To keep using mine or not?  That is the question.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 29, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Yeah, mine isn't that bad either.  I don't know if you can see mine in the photo earlier in this thread, but mine has a little bit of rough texture but nothing like the chunky, splotchy texture in the blog photos.
> 
> To keep using mine or not?  That is the question.


Mine is chunky like that too. I think I might toss it then since I wasn't a big fan of it anyway and I never feel bad trashing products from Ipsy (since in my mind they cost $2/$3 apiece.)


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

panicked said:


> OK guys, I'm going to do a mini project pan to see how it goes. These are some items I've been working on and some new stuff I want to work through.
> 
> Items:
> 
> ...


I finished my Ayres body butter, so I'm swapping it out for a Minus 417 hand cream that I received in my very first Sample Society box. I enjoyed using the body butter and would consider purchasing more...if the company is still in business by the time I work my way through my lotion backlog. I'm also making good progress on the pressed powder.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jul 31, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Here are the items I am starting with:
> 
> 1. Morrocan Hair Oil Treatment -full size
> 
> ...


Allergies have prevented me from using mascara and eyeliner this week but I did use a murad foil and trashed 4 nail polishes that I  had from High School. They were at least 10 years old and not 3 or 5 free.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 31, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Allergies have prevented me from using mascara and eyeliner this week but I did use a murad foil and trashed 4 nail polishes that I had from High School. They were at least 10 years old and not 3 or 5 free.


Ugh allergies are so annoying. My eyes get irritated from allergies too. I used to wear contacts everyday. I had to wear my glasses for so long during allergy season I just started preferring wearing them. Now contacts are a once in a blue moon thing.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just checking in to update my progress. I think I'm making some progress on my Lorac unzipped palette. I'm tiring to swipe around the edges of the shadow sometimes so it's not just pan in the middle &amp; tons of shadow on the side. Progress on the palette seems slow right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm definitely making progress on my pressed powder. I'm seeing a lot more pan &amp; the rest of the powder is noticeably lower. I've been using my liquid foundation a lot lately so I'm getting a lot of use out of the powder.

I've been using the Covergirl cheekers blush everyday. No pan yet...not sure how long it will take to hit pan but it's definitely looking used. I really like this blush so that helps. I have no problems reaching for it everyday.

I'm still using the naked shade from my naked palette everyday for my eyebrows. No where near hitting pan but at least it's noticeable that it's being used.

How about the rest of you? Any progress?


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 31, 2014)

I finally got fed up and went through my entire collection to purge things that were over 3 years old.. Said goodbye to 7 blushes and 3 eyeshadows (3 of these items were in my Project Pan). Then I made a "Goodbyes" box of products that will expire in the next 6 months so I can use them before I toss them out. As soon as the date comes I'm tossing them.. if I love them enough to repurchase I will! That should really tell me if it's a favorite product or not. I'm really getting over using old mediocre products rather than the new things that I love. Having a set expiration date will really help me I think! Still working on Project Pan, just trying to be realistic with myself about how much I can accomplish!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 31, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> I finally got fed up and went through my entire collection to purge things that were over 3 years old.. Said goodbye to 7 blushes and 3 eyeshadows (3 of these items were in my Project Pan). Then I made a "Goodbyes" box of products that will expire in the next 6 months so I can use them before I toss them out. As soon as the date comes I'm tossing them.. if I love them enough to repurchase I will! That should really tell me if it's a favorite product or not. I'm really getting over using old mediocre products rather than the new things that I love. Having a set expiration date will really help me I think! Still working on Project Pan, just trying to be realistic with myself about how much I can accomplish!


I think for people like us with a larger m/u stash than the average person need to go through our stash &amp; purge every so often. It helps keep the amount we have in check &amp; I really don't see a reason to keep anything that doesn't work or I hate using.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 31, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I think for people like us with a larger m/u stash than the average person need to go through our stash &amp; purge every so often. It helps keep the amount we have in check &amp; I really don't see a reason to keep anything that doesn't work or I hate using.


Totally agreed! I think I talked myself into buying more because I could say "oh powder products don't expire for decades so I can hoard them." But really, ingredients do degrade and new technology is coming out all the time! I'd rather buy way less and be replacing things every couple years.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 31, 2014)

So I decided earlier this month that I would use my Cinderella palette until the end of the month, which I did. I'm making decent progress on a few shades, and I rediscovered that I really like this palette.

I have too many other palettes to devote my time to just one palette, so I'm trying to figure out what to do now. I'm thinking about using a different palette for a week or two at a time so that I'm constantly making progress on everything.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 31, 2014)

Making progress, although slow! have decided to retire my cargo tonga blush (the one with the big pan showing) until fall or winter. It's a lovely pinky blush that does not show up on my tanned summer skin whatsoever. It looks much healthier and lovelier in winter time when I'm paler. In the meantime I'm just allowing myself to wear whatever blush I want.

I am also still making progress on my pan that palette NAKED palette! I can slowly but surely see my little pans of naked and sin growing thinner by the day, with sin starting to dip. It's become my go-to highlight shade as well as browbone (which I usually keep matte with WNW Brulee, but what the heck).

Haven't been wearing any lip products... but in consequence I'm actually using up quite a bit of my one chapstick! My lips seem constantly dry since I got braces put in. i don't catch myself breathing through my mouth but perhaps this might be it? Or just the fact that it's summer and my lips hate me. Couple that with messing with cleaning my brackets and they get drier by the day. So...chapstick it is, for now. My other project pan shades (mac shroom and mac all that glitters), have taken a backseat at the moment, but I am continuing to use my ben nye black eyeshadow to line my eyes. At this rate it's going to take me years to use it up though x--x...it's so large. 3.5 grams of black eyeshadow.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 31, 2014)

I've used my Naked palette everyday since I posted here that I wanted to pan it! I have been really enjoying using it.

I have been using different shades everyday, but I'm thinking about trying to focus on specific shades until I finish them.

I have especially been loving Gunmetal in the outer v, Half-Baked or Toasted and Sin on the lid, Naked as a transition, and Virgin as a highlight.

I'm so happy about how much I've improved with makeup. I used to not know how to apply it to give my eye shape and dimension, and I have MUT and Youtube to thank for my improving skills!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 31, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I've used my Naked palette everyday since I posted here that I wanted to pan it! I have been really enjoying using it.
> 
> I have been using different shades everyday, but I'm thinking about trying to focus on specific shades until I finish them.
> 
> ...


GORGEOUSSSS!!!

I wish I could use Gunmetal and have it pull actually gunmetal for me. It pulls really blue on my yellow undertones, so the only way I can really get away with wearing it is by using it as a "base" color for smokey looks, which...I do rarely :C maybe I'll try mixing it for the outer v, though!


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 31, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> GORGEOUSSSS!!!
> 
> I wish I could use Gunmetal and have it pull actually gunmetal for me. It pulls really blue on my yellow undertones, so the only way I can really get away with wearing it is by using it as a "base" color for smokey looks, which...I do rarely :C maybe I'll try mixing it for the outer v, though!


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I would really recommend it in the outer v! Sometimes I mix it with Creep and that might help it be less blue for you?


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 31, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I would really recommend it in the outer v! Sometimes I mix it with Creep and that might help it be less blue for you?


Will try that. Or maybe with hustle to warm it up? OHHH IDEAS!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 31, 2014)

hsalt said:


> After being inspired by you guys and watching lots of project pan videos, I'm officially joining in! 7 items, clockwise from top center:
> 
> 
> *Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe. *I've honestly barely touched this since purchasing. I thought the matte-ness would be a good complement to the eye shadow palette I picked.
> ...


Okay, I'm quoting myself here because I think I need to change my original selection. I shouldn't have included that Maybelline Color Tattoo...1) it is too dark and not a great complement to the palette, which already had a decent number of dark shades and 2) I really need to just focus on one item per category (except for lippies! I need variety). Nine shadow shades in the palette is already a lot, so I don't need to add a 10th!

I'm going to sub in another item from another category. I don't want to do something too easy for me to finish up (mascara, pressed powder), so I need to think about what it will be. I'll take a look at my inventory list and try to remember to post a progress pic this weekend!

Edited because words.


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Jul 31, 2014)

I found myself using my HG makeup items throughout the school year and made a point this summer to use a lot of my face products up (that's usually what I don;t change as often). I was stuck on my Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hour foundation and other face products and decided to switch them up.. 

I'm trying to finish

1. Maybelline Baby Skin; not my favorite but it helps with matte foundations and blending them

2. Various concealers; UD 24/7 pencil (like it but not my fave), CG+Olay eye corrector, CG+Olay concealer balm, etc.

3. Trying to _at least _ hit pan on my NYX Matte Bronzer

4. Covergirl Tru Magic The Sunkisser (cream bronzer)

5. Mascaras!! I'm using a Bare Minerals and Cargo one and I just want to get rid of them and use some exciting new ones.

6. Lip balms and other lippies; I have too many and it is overwhelming.. maybe in the future I'll finish a lipstick who knows

I actually plan on doing a complete empties post on my blog whenever I finish a ton of makeup so it's worth a post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 31, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I've used my Naked palette everyday since I posted here that I wanted to pan it! I have been really enjoying using it.
> 
> I have been using different shades everyday, but I'm thinking about trying to focus on specific shades until I finish them.
> 
> ...


You look beautiful! You do your eye makeup so nice.

Like jaylilee I wish I could make gunmetal work for me but it pulls too blue on me also and I have cool undertones. It looks terrible on me like someone gave me a black eye. Lol


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 1, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> You look beautiful! You do your eye makeup so nice.
> 
> Like jaylilee I wish I could make gunmetal work for me but it pulls too blue on me also and I have cool undertones. It looks terrible on me like someone gave me a black eye. Lol


Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't use much of it, so maybe a light hand is key? But then it'll take forever to hit pan...

Here are some products I would like to use up in August:


ELF $1 eye primer: I have had this for awhile. The packaging is pretty bad, and I have a tube of Shadow Insurance that I would like to start using. I like this primer, but I want to finish it.
Neutrogena Healthy Skin liquid foundation: This isn't my favorite foundation, but I like that it has SPF. I have just never felt that the color is quite right. It looks pretty nice, but I think it might be too warm for me.
Nailtini in Champagne: I have used up about 2/3 of this! I love rose gold nails, but I want to move on to Rosary by Ruffian.
Elizabeth Mott It's So Big mascara sample: I love this mascara, but it needs to get used up!
L'Oreal test mascara: Same as above!
Neutrogena 3-in-1 concealer:This is a great concealer, but I've had it for awhile and have others I would like to use instead. 
Covergirl pressed powder: Major pan on this!
Pixi bronzer sample: I am so close to being done with this. I might throw it away, or I might keep trying to finish it. I have lots of other bronzer that I want to start using!
Stainiac sample: I love this stuff, but I have another sample coming in my Birchbox, so I would like to get this one finished before I get it.
Well, that's it! I think this is really attainable. I'm excited to finish all these items!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 1, 2014)

Exciting news for my Summer Project Pan:


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 1, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Exciting news for my Summer Project Pan:


WAY TO GO LADY FRIEND!


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 1, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Exciting news for my Summer Project Pan:


Yay! You did it! I love dandelion. I had a sample size in a kit &amp; my daughter gave me her sample size after I finished mine but I finished that one too. I was going to get the full size but I think it's too light for me and that's why I go through them so fast so I skipped it.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 1, 2014)

@@CurlyTails I think switching out palettes every week or two is a great idea. That way you don't get too bored with using the same thing all the time and yet you can give yourself a little motivation to maybe use some palettes that don't get much use.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 1, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@CurlyTails I think switching out palettes every week or two is a great idea. That way you don't get too bored with using the same thing all the time and yet you can give yourself a little motivation to maybe use some palettes that don't get much use.


I agree! Especially since I purged the eyeshadow I didn't want a few months ago, so all I have is stuff I love!


----------



## miss lawson (Aug 2, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Exciting news for my Summer Project Pan:


HECK YEAH! That's so exciting, especially on a blush! Those Benefit blushes are huge and take forever to get through, that's awesome!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm tempted to slather my black eyeshadow as my eyebrow powder...but then i'd look weird ;-;.... I've made it work before if I work REALLY lightly, but since it's summer and my hair has lightened due to the sun, I have to stick to brown.


----------



## bookie7 (Aug 3, 2014)

This month, I decided to do a project pan. I want to try and use up 75 items before i buy anything I don't need. This includes makeup, bath/body, and skincare products. I have products I listed to focus on but the 75 that actually get used don't have to be the ones listed. I know it will be really hard but I really do need to downsize my collection. I don't want to have to waste my products. Wish me luck!


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 3, 2014)

bookie7 said:


> This month, I decided to do a project pan. I want to try and use up 75 items before i buy anything I don't need. This includes makeup, bath/body, and skincare products. I have products I listed to focus on but the 75 that actually get used don't have to be the ones listed. I know it will be really hard but I really do need to downsize my collection. I don't want to have to waste my products. Wish me luck!


75?! That's ambitious!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> be sure to update us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Aug 3, 2014)

Fatigue is definitely setting in. Eyeliner is thisssss close to being done (maybe 2 sharpening sessions left) but man eyeshadow is getting to be a snooze. I may need a little break, or I at least need to start figuring out how to better incorporate my project pan shades with different colors.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 3, 2014)

bookie7 said:


> This month, I decided to do a project pan. I want to try and use up 75 items before i buy anything I don't need. This includes makeup, bath/body, and skincare products. I have products I listed to focus on but the 75 that actually get used don't have to be the ones listed. I know it will be really hard but I really do need to downsize my collection. I don't want to have to waste my products. Wish me luck!


I think @@saycrackagain is on a year-long no-buy and has been using up an impressive amount of products - so it can be done! Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 3, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Fatigue is definitely setting in. Eyeliner is thisssss close to being done (maybe 2 sharpening sessions left) but man eyeshadow is getting to be a snooze. I may need a little break, or I at least need to start figuring out how to better incorporate my project pan shades with different colors.


switch other shades in. it helps. that way you can use your project pan shades as sort of foundations for looks rather than the look itself. Eyeshadows can totally be a snooze sometimes, but remember, it's just makeup. 

@@bookie7 you can do it!


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 3, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I think @@saycrackagain is on a year-long no-buy and has been using up an impressive amount of products - so it can be done! Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha! Yes I have been! It is at like 125 now or something. Now I'm down to only one of each base product like primers, concealers, foundation, etc. This month I've stopped counting things that I only have one of and will definitely be replaced with almost the exact same thing, such as basic hygiene products. Also, not buying stuff for the future just because it's on sale, like how Ulta is having a sale on Tree Hut right now. I love Tree Hut and am down to one scrub and one body wash that are both currently in use, but no!! Necessities and skin care only! I just hope the November sales don't suck me in...oh yikes...


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 3, 2014)

saycrackagain said:


> *Ha! Yes I have been! It is at like 125 now or something.* Now I'm down to only one of each base product like primers, concealers, foundation, etc. This month I've stopped counting things that I only have one of and will definitely be replaced with almost the exact same thing, such as basic hygiene products. Also, not buying stuff for the future just because it's on sale, like how Ulta is having a sale on Tree Hut right now. I love Tree Hut and am down to one scrub and one body wash that are both currently in use, but no!! Necessities and skin care only! I just hope the November sales don't suck me in...oh yikes...


Lady you're insane! 

That's totally inspiring. Today I had a new revelation -- my stressing out over crap is totally unfounded. And somehow just like that, I am excited to pick up stuff in life and have fun with it. I also realized I literally will only be going into the office for about 5 months, after which point I won't be wearing makeup often since I'll be home...so this is the perfect time to just push through and continue on my no-buy and project pan.

AND THEN THIS HAPPENED: 





DO YOU SEE THAT ITTY BITTY PAN IN NAKED?!

WOOOOO!!!!!

Hopefully now it'll start going really fast. I have so many similar shades, I just want it out of my collection. Also I realized why my project pan is going so slow...about 60% of my project is powder products. Those are the freaking slowest.

So I will not be discouraged! I am going to make sure I focus on my powder products and give my cream/liquids a lot more love... getting started on my next lip butter, and hopefully in about 2-3 months I can clear it out of my collection, and I should be close to finishing my BB cream.

It's hard to tell because Smashbox's packaging doesn't really give much indication as to where I'm at progress wise.


----------



## bookie7 (Aug 3, 2014)

saycrackagain said:


> Ha! Yes I have been! It is at like 125 now or something. Now I'm down to only one of each base product like primers, concealers, foundation, etc. This month I've stopped counting things that I only have one of and will definitely be replaced with almost the exact same thing, such as basic hygiene products. Also, not buying stuff for the future just because it's on sale, like how Ulta is having a sale on Tree Hut right now. I love Tree Hut and am down to one scrub and one body wash that are both currently in use, but no!! Necessities and skin care only! I just hope the November sales don't suck me in...oh yikes...


Wow, that is awesome! I'll keep you all posted on how I'm doing. Oh and do you have any tips?


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 3, 2014)

So I had a bit of a setback this weekend.  I went to Sephora for eye makeup remover and ended up leaving with the VIB lipbag of samples and the Too Faced Melted Lipstick in Ruby.  On the plus side, I did use up 3 more foils.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 3, 2014)

View attachment 4881

 


 
progress!


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 3, 2014)

So my project pan has been going well! I finished a lip butter last month, and I'm now focusing on my 4 gloss/doefoot applicator-tube lip products (2 stila Long Wear Liquid Lip Colors and 2 Revlon Super Lustrous glosses). My Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie is also on my list, but the gloss-tube products will go bad sooner and I think I will focus on Berry Smoothie more in the fall/winter.

I haven't been using my primer (Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect) for the last 2 weeks (and this week) because I'm trying to use up my Porefessional sample. But I put it to a light and I'm pretty close to the bottom (about an inch of product from the bottom). I have been using my L'Oreal True Match foundation around 5 times/week - I put a clean chopstick into it today to check the level and I have more than I expected left, so I guess I don't use a lot of foundation per application. However, I actually have two foundations mixed in that bottle of True Match (once my foundation level was at maybe 50% I added a BB cream that was too light for me into it so that it matches my coloring better). My Bourjois foundation hasn't been used because I'm focusing on True Match, which is fine since the L'Oreal True Match is very glittery under auditorium lights and school starts in mid-late August (so I'll be wearing the Bourjois one more often when school starts and I'll wear the True Match when I'm not under auditorium lighting).

My Rimmel Stay Matte powder looks the same - there has been a film layer that prevents my brush from picking up a lot of powder so I just scratched it off today.

The only visible progress I have to report is with my blush (Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush in Fresh Pink) and eyeshadow palette (Maybelline Sunbaked Neutrals). I haven't been using these solely - the blush is my Monday Club pick every other week and I keep the palette on my bathroom counter so I remember to use it when I feel like it (the brown shades are good complementary shades to whatever other eyeshadow I want to wear (like indies)). I'm happy with my progress because I'm rotating through my collection so other things are being used but I also have project pan items that I focus on so I see progress.

Blush and eyeshadow pic taken 5-2-14




Blush and eyeshadow pic taken today, 8-3-14


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 3, 2014)

bookie7 said:


> This month, I decided to do a project pan. I want to try and use up 75 items before i buy anything I don't need. This includes makeup, bath/body, and skincare products. I have products I listed to focus on but the 75 that actually get used don't have to be the ones listed. I know it will be really hard but I really do need to downsize my collection. I don't want to have to waste my products. Wish me luck!


Welcome bookie7! Wow 75 items is going to take a lot of dedication, but it can be done!


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 3, 2014)

I finished my Avon Glazewear lipgloss in Palm Beach pink.  I had less left than I had assumed when I added it to the list and I was using it nonstop through out the day every day.  I even used it when I first woke up and before bed like a chapstick because its so moisturizing. There was still a little in there, but its pretty much done &amp; honestly I'm sick of it already. lol  I got most of the gloss scraped off the sides.

I don't think I'll put another lipgloss on my project pan list for a while.  I think I'll just alternate for now.

These are the remaining items on my list:

*1. LORAC Unzipped palette *

*2. Avon Ideal flawless pressed powder*

*3. NYC Sunny Bronzer*

*4. Covergirl Cheekers Blush in Pure Plum *

*5. Avon Ultra Color Rich lipstick in Raspberry Ice*

*6. Avon Ultra Color lipstick in Blush Nude *

I go through lip products fairly quickly because I reapply so often.  The NYC Sunny bronzer is annoying me because despite using it everyday, I don't seem to be making any headway.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 5, 2014)

The progress on my pan that palette project.  I'm not sure if its that noticeable. Before and after pics.

Before:

After: 7/4/14


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> The progress on my pan that palette project.  I'm not sure if its that noticeable. Before and after pics.
> 
> Before:
> 
> After: 7/4/14


I can totally see progress!  Hurray!

Those colors are really pretty in that palette too.  Is it one of the Lorac palettes?


----------



## Kelli (Aug 5, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> The progress on my pan that palette project.  I'm not sure if its that noticeable. Before and after pics.
> 
> Before:
> 
> After: 7/4/14


Very noticable! Especially the last two, major progress on those!

Yesterday, I finished the Rimmel foundation an today, I used a q-tip to try to scrape enough foundation out of the FitMe, so that one is done, too! Yay. I am so happy to have those finished. I've had that FitMe for a really long time and the Rimmel is over a year old, so woo-hoo.

The eyeshadow is very slow going. I'm just not feeling the colors right now and they don't show up the color I remember them being when I first got that trio. Making progress on the liner and primers.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 5, 2014)

I used up my cuticle oil pen today. There's a little bit left but it won't twist up anymore. Replaced it with one of my *7* backups (sigh). Peach Blossom lipstick is done now too so that has been replaced with Chanel Boy. I marked a line on the rest of my products at the beginning of August so I could see how much progress is being made each month. Some things are better than others but I've used everything at least a few times.

I'm really focusing on my Goo Hoarding Rehab. I have *5* containers of dental floss.. I put 2 of them in a drawer beside my bed so I'll see it when I look in there. I'm also working on using up food in the pantry and freezer, teas, alcohol etc. We live within walking distance of all the stores to get these items.. so there's no need to have more than a few different things on hand.  

I tossed a dry shampoo that I don't like so I'm down to one that's in a brush form and then I have the full size to re-fill it. I also tossed about 20 makeup items so far this month. I'm quickly coming to the realization that I'm never going to use it all before it expires so I need to decide on my favorites and let the rest go. I'd like to eventually get down to 5 powder blushes, 2 cream blushes, 15 lipsticks, 10 glosses, and 30 eyeshadows and replace them 1 in 1 out when I get new things. Those are the problem areas for me. It's hard when new stuff comes out but I just need to have a smaller stash so I can look at whatever product it is and ask myself if I like it better than any of the items in that category I currently have. If I do, I'll drop my least favorite to get the new item.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 5, 2014)

So I'm revising my project pan rules.

Foundation and concealer are counting. I *thought* I didn't have many of these, but an inventory revealed last night I have 5 foundations and 4 concealer currently open. Yikes. So yep, those are now counting. I'm about done with one foundation and that won't count, but when I add new items (once I finish 5) it will.....

Might post a progress picture tonight just for self-motivation, my lipstick is definitely going down. Lip gloss is hard becasue the tube is opaque so no idea how much is left. It feels lighter though.

edit: just discovered it's not opaque. I just have a lot left. Le sigh.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 5, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I can totally see progress! Hurray!
> 
> Those colors are really pretty in that palette too. Is it one of the Lorac palettes?


Yes it's the Unzipped palette.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 5, 2014)

bsquared said:


> So I'm revising my project pan rules.
> 
> Foundation and concealor are counting. I *thought* I didn't have many of these, but an inventory revealed last night I have 5 foundations and 4 concealors currently open. Yikes. So yep, those are now counting. I'm about done with one foundation and that won't count, but when I add new items (once I finish 5) it will.....
> 
> ...


Yes post pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 5, 2014)

I have my official list..

Maybelline Baby Skin

NYX Stay Matte liquid foundation

CG Clean Whipped creme foundation

CG+Olay concealer balm and yellow eye corrector and the eye rehab 2in1 thing w the pump

Benefit Erase Paste

Maybelline Mineral Power concealer (discontinued)

NYX Dark Circle Concealer

Essence Match 2 Cover concealer

NYX Matte bronzer

CG Tru Magic the sunkisser cream bronzer

Wet n wild reserve your cabana highlight

UD Primer Potion

Elf lid primer

Bare Minerals mascara

Cargo Texas Lash mascara

NYX wonder pencil

Sephora nano eyeliner in plum

The balm lipstick in mai billsbepaid

My rules:

Don't buy makeup.skincare and hair care don't count; I've been wanting to switch my skincare routine and will be doing it now during the 3x points for VIB at seohora this weekend. If I run out of an HG which is my NYX Stay Matte powder or elf brow kit I am allowed to repurchase because nothing else works for those and powder and brows are essential.

I will end this around the holidays so 4/5 months.

I have a total of 20 products. Now let's do this *puts on eye black*


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 8, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Here are the items I am starting with:
> 
> 1. Morrocan Hair Oil Treatment -full size
> 
> ...


Here is my update for the week.  Currently down 5 foils.  The skincare will be replaced with another skincare product and hair care with hair care.  

Looks like I have fewer foils than I though and more of the 5-7 use sample sizes so I will revise the foil part and try to list what I want to use.

The Cover Girl Mascara looks really good on, but flakes everywhere when I take it off.  Not sure if I want to use it up or toss it.

I have given myself permission to toss or giveaway, depending on the product, anything I use at least 3 times and don't like.  That should help thin out the products.  Hopefully that helps me realize that I don't need to hold onto things just because I spent money on it.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 8, 2014)

emilymeyersxo said:


> My rules:
> 
> Don't buy makeup.skincare and hair care don't count; I've been wanting to switch my skincare routine and will be doing it now during the 3x points for VIB at seohora this weekend. If I run out of an HG which is my NYX Stay Matte powder or elf brow kit I am allowed to repurchase because nothing else works for those and powder and brows are essential.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Emily.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a Birchbox on my vanity where I've been keeping items to use up. I should post a list here.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 9, 2014)

You're all doing so well!

Hang in there, all.

I haven't been wearing much makeup lately... my whole schedule has been just...thrown...and so what little I wear usually ends up being a slap-on-and-go at the gym lol. darn gym. But next week is a new week! trying to give my items some love, and making some progress. i'm torn between obsessing about progress or just letting it be lol then i remember some things have expiration dates. Sigh.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 9, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> You're all doing so well!
> 
> Hang in there, all.
> 
> I haven't been wearing much makeup lately... my whole schedule has been just...thrown...and so what little I wear usually ends up being a slap-on-and-go at the gym lol. darn gym. But next week is a new week! trying to give my items some love, and making some progress. i'm torn between obsessing about progress or just letting it be lol then i remember some things have expiration dates. Sigh.


I would try to not stress about it. I'm sure there are much more important things to stress about than makeup. You know what they say, a watched palette never pans (or something). If you don't finish something by its expiration date, just toss it, or use your judgment based on the texture, smell, etc. I think a lot of products (powders especially) can be used safely for months or years after their official expiration.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 9, 2014)

panicked said:


> I would try to not stress about it. I'm sure there are much more important things to stress about than makeup. You know what they say, a watched palette never pans (or something). If you don't finish something by its expiration date, just toss it, or use your judgment based on the texture, smell, etc. I think a lot of products (powders especially) can be used safely for months or years after their official expiration.


True.

I have to admit a lot of the issues I'm running into are all mainly my fault because i do not know where to ....channel... my stress. Just life stress, in general, so it gets projected onto makeup, because I'd rather not stress about the alternative. I don't know. I'm going through a giant funk (I mentioned a bit in the august thread), and it's been a giant killjoy for everything lately, including my one hobby: makeup.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 9, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> True.
> 
> I have to admit a lot of the issues I'm running into are all mainly my fault because i do not know where to ....channel... my stress. Just life stress, in general, so it gets projected onto makeup, because I'd rather not stress about the alternative. I don't know. I'm going through a giant funk (I mentioned a bit in the august thread), and it's been a giant killjoy for everything lately, including my one hobby: makeup.


I hear you. Anxiety and stress has a way of creeping into every aspect of your life. It might be fun to go through your stash and make a box of "spa" items -- bath bombs, candles, bath oil, eye masks, etc. and work on those for a while with no pressure to finish them, just to relax!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 9, 2014)

panicked said:


> I hear you. Anxiety and stress has a way of creeping into every aspect of your life. It might be fun to go through your stash and make a box of "spa" items -- bath bombs, candles, bath oil, eye masks, etc. and work on those for a while with no pressure to finish them, just to relax!


Hey! there's an absolutely FANTASTIC idea! I have no bath bombs, man, i'd love to, but I do have a bunch of little items I can just put into a basket for "spa" day. 

Something amazing is happening, guys... the more I use UD "Sin" the more I am falling in love with it. I've only ever used it as the inner highlight for my eye look, never on the brow, but it immediately seems to perk me up and makes my eyes look so nice.

Now I'm 10x more excited about having 2 dupes/back up type shades hahaha. I'll be using this baby up to the last swipe of shadow. I really like this about my project pan... the more I use these items the more I find out whether they're "worth it" or not, and so far, they're all fantastic!


----------



## kyxli (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm going to join in on this - I'm going to start small and focus on just a few items, so I don't get overwhelmed. My project pan items will be:

1. MAC See Sheer lipstick - this has about 70% left, and I'd like to use it up by the end of the year

2. Chanel Chintz lipstick - this has maybe 80% left, and I'd also like to use it up by the end of the year

3. Bath and Body Works orange freeze body lotion - this has about 30% left, but it's years old, and I need to start using up my lotion stash - my goal is to finish it by the end of August, and then I'll add another lotion to the list

I'll add more items as I go through my stash.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 9, 2014)

@@jaylilee here's some inspiration for your Naked palette project pan...

This is my 16 yr. old daughter's Naked palette.  Sin is her favorite color for her lid &amp; she mentioned how sad she was that it was almost gone (well she still has a lot left but has hit major pan).  She's been using it for about a year.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 9, 2014)

@@kyxli Welcome to our group!  Your list sounds like a perfect start.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 9, 2014)

Okay progress. Not much movent on the too faced palette since my last update but sin is going down, I feel like my lipstick is getting smaller, and while you can't see it very well in the picture, I can see the side of my butter gloss! Does that count as pan? I figure it has to be at least 3/4 of the way done. Woohoo!!

Going to focus on last call this week because this thing will not move but I have an indie sample I think it will pair nicely with.


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 9, 2014)

A little update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been using all of these items except 2 or 3 of the concealers (I like using dif. concealers for dif. purposes but I do not use all 7 at once) daily.

I try to use the lipstick often but not daily because lippies is where I should be cutting down, but still not neglecting the rest of my stash I use others too.
Maybelline Baby Skin
NYX Stay Matte liquid foundation
CG Clean Whipped creme foundation.. I've hit pan!! Well, more like glass jar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
CG+Olay concealer balm

CG+Olay yellow eye corrector.. I have noticed a dip in the product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

CG+Olay eye rehab 2in1 serum/concealer w/ pump.. haven't used. I honestly despise this product and might just throw it out.
Benefit Erase Paste
Maybelline Mineral Power concealer (discontinued)
NYX Dark Circle Concealer
Essence Match 2 Cover concealer
NYX Matte bronzer
CG Tru Magic the sunkisser cream bronzer mini (came with the CG Bombshell mascara)... hit major pan! 
Wet n wild reserve your cabana highlight
UD Primer Potion  finished 8/3/14
Elf lid primer... this seems like it is drying out so will probably finish by the end of the month
Bare Minerals mascara.. should be tossing at the end of August; it is starting to a flake during application and seems a lot drier.
Cargo Texas Lash mascara
NYX wonder pencil
Sephora nano eyeliner in plum.. been trying to use this everyday but I'm always into a top-heavy eye look and don't do much on the lower lashline so this can be a chore (I usually only use pencils on the lower lashline as smudgey liner)
The balm lipstick in Mai Billsbepaid.. been wearing this but no _visual _progress


----------



## bookie7 (Aug 10, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> @@jaylilee here's some inspiration for your Naked palette project pan...
> 
> This is my 16 yr. old daughter's Naked palette.  Sin is her favorite color for her lid &amp; she mentioned how sad she was that it was almost gone (well she still has a lot left but has hit major pan).  She's been using it for about a year.


Sin is my favorite color to. I usually use just one eyeshadow unless I have time to play around and use a couple. So I will probably use it up first like your daughter is =)


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 10, 2014)

bookie7 said:


> Sin is my favorite color to. I usually use just one eyeshadow unless I have time to play around and use a couple. So I will probably use it up first like your daughter is =)


I love sin too. She uses toasted &amp; Virgin with it. That's her go to look but apparently sin gets the most use. You can't tell in the pic but toasted has a big crater in it but no pan yet.

She's the one that got me into the naked palettes! Lol I was perfectly content with my avon &amp; drugstore makeup till I saw the gorgeous looks she created with the naked palette. I got mine this Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Aug 10, 2014)

Project 10 pan is officially down to project 9 pan!! I'm calling this done. There's a bit left but it's too tiny to use with my fatty fingers and impossible to sharpen. That's the cap next to it for comparison. Yay yay yay!!


----------



## kyxli (Aug 10, 2014)

@@BSquared Congrats! I've never managed to use up an eyeliner before.

@@azalea97 and everyone else talking about UD sin: I just got the ammo palette in a swap, and I think sin might be one of my new favorites, too. I really like it as a lid color.

I feel like with eyeshadow palettes, there's always the colors that get way more use than others, but the OCD part of me wants to try to use them all equally, so I don't end up with some empty pans and some almost still full... not that I've ever come close to using up an eyeshadow before.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey guys! I've caught up on this thread, and now I'm posting because I have a bunch of products that I too would like to use up/hit pan on. I hope I'm doing this right. Also, I hope no one minds that I've also included some perfume minis in my list. I have so many perfume minis, and so much perfume in general, that I really need to use some of them up. Okay, so here we go! :



First is Perfumes, and I want to finish up:
-A deluxe Alien, I don't know exactly which version this one is. xD
-Mini rollerball of Nirvana White

-Ralph Lauren Women's Polo 1

-Ralph Lauren Women's Polo 2

-Gucci Guilty deluxe sample




Now some skincare!
-Mane n' Tail Hoofmaker hand lotion! This one is almost empty, I think, because I really have to squeeze it out now.

-Pink Chiffon B&amp;BW body lotion. LOOOVE the scent of this stuff, but I'm bad at using lotion. It's mostly full, but not completely full as the picture shows. I think about 1/5 of it is actually used.

- B&amp;BW Cherry London hand sanitizer. This is like 1/2 used as you can see by the picture, so I hope I can finish it soon. But I hate hand sanitizers, and I like actual soap and water way better.

*-Urban Decay B6 spray. This is actually almost empty, so I think it'll be done in a few days!*

-Lumene Night Cream. (Mostly full.)
-Lumene Day Cream. (A good chunk left, but more empty than full!)




Sorry for the blurry picture!!!

-Benefit Dandelion blush sample (kind of light for my skin tone, but I'm gonna try to make it work.)
-Milani Rose blush/bronzer/highlighter thing. (I'm not exactly sure how to use this, but I'll figure it out!)
-Sephora foundation primer deluxe sample. This is almost empty, so maybe in a couple of weeks? It will be done. 

-Sephora brand CC cream deluxe sample. This is full, and I haven't used it yet.

-Dior hydra life stuff deluxe sample. xD I actually don't know what this is for either, but I need to use it up.

-Boscia blotting linens. (mint.) I have another pack of these, so I want to use this one up.

-Physicians Formula thing. I need to use this up, too. I want to hit pan on this and the Milani, at least.

-Lumene BB Cream. I don't want to completely use this up, but I want to use a decent amount, as I've been neglecting it.




Lip products!!!!

-Viva Glam Nicki! So, I'm a Nicki Minaj lover. When her pink Viva Glam lippy came out, I bought two. One of them is still in perfect condition and I will hoard it until I finish this sad lump. It's in this container, because I used the bullet until there was nothing but a nub left, so I scooped out all of the hidden product. Not only do I have the back up, but I have a Wet n Wild dupe of it also as a back up. Yes, I am ashamed.

-MUFE Lipstick #43. This one is my HG red lippy!!!! I already have a backup because as you can see, there is not a lot left here. (Before scooping out the rest, that is.) They've changed the packaging though, and it's no longer the 'Moulin Rouge'. 

-Urban Decay Naked Lip Junkie. I've had this for a while, so I really need to finish it. It doesn't smell funky and it still comes out well, so I can't toss it and I must use it up. Unless it does turn funky, then I WILL toss it, I promise.

-Tarte Matte Lipsurgence in Hope. I love this thing. It's the best colour to match my actual lip colour! But I've had it for a while, now, and I have other products I must use as well. So it's time I use it up. And because I love it so much, maybe I will re purchase it in the future.

-Jack Black lip balm. These are my favourite and I already have a back up. It's here though because I have a few open balms, and I want to focus on one at a time!




Eye products!!! Okay so I have 2 quads to use up and then a few various products.

-Clinique GWP Quad. This was given to me, and I've never touched it except to swatch. So I desperately want to use a bit. Even if I don't hit pan, I want to try it out. If I don't like it, I'll toss it or give it to someone.

-Lakme Desert Rose quad.  I love Lakme shadows. But, I have a lot of neutrals already. So I think I want to use this quad up and hit pan. I will probably use other eyeshadows too, but only to add to a look I'm already doing with something from this quad.

-Jordana brown liquid liner felt tip pen thing. I like this but it's almost out, so I want to use it until it's completely done.

-Eyeko Skinny Mini Brush Mascara. I LOVE THIS MASCARA!!!! But it's my only open one, and I have 4 more Deluxe sized mascaras and one full one to use, so I want to use this one up!!

-Anastasia Brow Gel. This stuff is amazing, but it's turning brown, and probably about half empty now, so I just want to use it up asap!

-Wet N Wild Brown pencil. This is the pencil I use for my brows. I also want to use this up. After these two brow products are empty and gone, I can use powders for my brows, and use those up faster.

-Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in Zero. I have a bunch of black eyeliners, and this is my smallest one, so I want to try using this one up first. (Next is a Lakme one that I have 2 of!)




Finally, the last thing is just this Sephora eye makeup remover. It's not that good. It removes eye shadow well enough, but eyeliner and mascara is a hassle. I'm almost done with it, though, and then I have a deluxe of the Lancome Bi Facil that is half empty, which I will use when I have finished this one!

That's everything!!!!! I hope I did this right. xD


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 11, 2014)

Project Pan Items: 
 
Koh Gen Do Moisture Concealer - the large pan. I'm making pretty good progress.
Koh Gen Do Pressed Powder - about a quarter-sized piece of pan showing
Urban Decay 24/7 Concealer Pencil in DEA 7/28 
theBalm Staniac deluxe sample - would love to finish this before the replacement arrives in my Aug. Birchbox
Ayres Patagonia Body Butter - 7/29 deluxe sample
Minus 417 Hand Cream - 8/11
Harvey Prince Hello - sample 8/5
Maison Francis K. Aqua Universalis - sample
Naobay Oxygenating Cream - deluxe sample
Dr. Brandt XYY Dual Fusion Water - deluxe sample
LA Fresh Makeup Remover Wipes - 8 count 7/24
Korres Cherry Oil Lip Gloss - deluxe sample
Buxom Lip Cream in Mudslide - deluxe sample
Carmex Everyday Lip Treatment - in white plastic container, which will be used to hold extra from the foils
Glamglow Brightmud - foil - 7/24 decided to get the party started with some GlamGlow, but didn't notice any results and found the product consistency and smell kind of gross.
Dr. Hauschka Eye Cream - foil
Origins Mega Bright - foil
 
Yay! I finished my Minus 417 hand cream that I received in my very first Sample Society box. I haven't decided what to replace it with yet, but it will probably be either a H2O+ hand cream from Beauty Box 5 or a Camille Beckman hand cream from Glossybox. The XYY water is almost done, but I haven't made much visible progress on the lip products. I'm not going to finish the Staniac as hoped before my August Birchbox arrives, but I am seeing some progress and have been using it more.
 
I am pretty happy with my overall progress the last couple months. Eleven days into this month I've finished or gotten rid of 27 products (including full size, deluxe samples, perfume samples, and foils). I'm subbed to 5 boxes, so that's around 25 new products that arrive each month  (I may cancel BB5, so that would cut it down to 20). If I can keep my other purchases to a minimum and keep up the pace, I think I should see some substantial stash reduction. It definitely helps to have other people to share my successes with to keep me motivated!  :flowers:


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 11, 2014)

Alright so it's been a while since I started this, here is an update: 


*Neutrogena *oil-free moisturizer 
*Lancome *creme radiance cleanser
*Yes to Grapefruit *CC cream
*Skyn Iceland *under-eye cooling cream
*Bath &amp; Body Works *Sweet Pea spray
*Bare Minerals* sample size foundation (will use to contour)
*Bare Minerals *Stroke of Light highlighter
*Murad *Oil-Control mattifying primer
*Tarte *Energy cheek stain and lipsurgence
*L'oreal *Voluminous Butterfly mascara
*Lancome *Doll Lashes mascara
*Urban Decay *eyeshadow in Jones (orange, retired color?)
*Urban Decay *eyeshadow in Toasted
*Elizabeth Mott *pop! goes the shadow in Champagne
*Urban Decay *24/7 liner in Psychedelic Sister (purple)
*Urban Decay *24/7 liner in LSD (bright sparkly blue)
*Stila *smudge stick in Emerald
I'll probably keep using the rest and then do a new project pan goal for fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok, here's how I'm doing:

1. Caudalie Beauty Elixir

2. Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara - deluxe (not pictured)

3. Everyday Minerals Finishing Powder (not pictured)

4. DHC Cleansing Oil (not pictured)

5. Coola Mineral Sunscreen BB Cream - deluxe

6. Supergoop CC Cream - deluxe

7. theBalm How Bout Them Apples in Pie - deluxe

8. Mario Badescu Special Cucumber Lotion - deluxe

9. Iope Bio Essence Intensive Conditioner - deluxe

10. Harvey Prince Hello - sample

11. Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum Eclat - deluxe

12. Ayres Body Butter - deluxe

13. Laura Mercier Flawless Skin - foil

14. Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser - foil

Some of this stuff (I'm looking at you, theBalm) will. not. die.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 11, 2014)

I finally finished off my Revlon highlighter pen and my Maybelline gloss! Now I'm in the process of packing to move, so I only have a few things left out to use for the next week or so. One of them is a Revlon quad (ColorStay Eyeshadow in Copper Spice). I took this photo a few months ago, so there's more pan showing in that peachy shadow, and I JUST hit pan in the lightest shade. Still nothing from the other 2. I know it's not quite panning a palette, but maybe I can pan this quad while I move! I don't know about the darkest shade, though. I mostly just use that as liner, so it's lasting forever.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2014)

I need to join in on this. I hit the pan on African Violet in my Laura Mercier Artist Palette so I would like to replace it this holiday season so I want to get through more of the colors so I don't feel guilty replacing it. I need to go through my stash and make some goals.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 11, 2014)

I finished my Hanskin BB cream today, and my CC cream from Banila co the other day. Progress, progress! Will replace it with my Lioele beyond the solution. This has to be used up soon as i've had it a year now..

So proud of you guys, you been doing so well!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2014)

Goals are only valid until holiday collections are out.

1. Blush and Bronzer and highlighter- No new blush, bronzer or highlighter until I hit the pan on 2 items and if I throw one away it does not count. This one is going to be really hard. I don't really even have a dent in anyone besides the Hot Mama mini. Loreal sent me the 3 blushes for different studies I did so I did not even have the joy of picking it out. That is why I want some leeway for the holidays.






2. Eyeshadow. I want to hit the pan on at least 4 more colors from these palettes before I can buy anything.




3. No new lip products until I finish 3.

4. Skin Care. I can not buy any of each type of product unless I am going to be out in the next day or two. I have so many deluxe minis that I want to try. I can throw things out if I don't like them but they have to be at least sampled.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 11, 2014)

@@wadedl welcome!  So much beautiful makeup.  I have one of the solid color Lancome blushes I got in a holiday gift set I got for Christmas.  It's my one luxurious blush. lol


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> @@wadedl welcome!  So much beautiful makeup.  I have one of the solid color Lancome blushes I got in a holiday gift set I got for Christmas.  It's my one luxurious blush. lol


Thank you. Too much beautiful blush at the moment and feeling guilty wanting another Laura Mercier Palette considering I have so much shadow in the one I have. I have other shadows but these I are the ones I want to work on using since I have had the ammo palette for a while and like I said want a new Laura Mercier one.

The lip products are starting to pile up too and so I need to use up what I have open before I open new ones and definitely buy.

Here are the lip products that I carry in my purse. The Baume in Love is a backup for when the Fresh Sugar Plum runs out. I accidentally smashed the tip of the Baume in Love a few weeks ago, I was so sad.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 11, 2014)

Out of my original Project Pan items I tossed 4 and finished 2. Making good progress on some things. I just have too much to try and finish everything though.. especially with blushes since each one can last a year. I am working on downsizing. I got rid of 4 blushes today so I'm down to 10. I feel like 10 is still too much though.. I am going to do a 1 in, 1 out with those from now on. Makeup shouldn't be this hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> Out of my original Project Pan items I tossed 4 and finished 2. Making good progress on some things. I just have too much to try and finish everything though.. especially with blushes since each one can last a year. I am working on downsizing. I got rid of 4 blushes today so I'm down to 10. I feel like 10 is still too much though.. I am going to do a 1 in, 1 out with those from now on. Makeup shouldn't be this hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats on the purge. But blush seriously lasts forever.. I use the Lancome single everyday and it looks almost new and the Nars one which is older does not have much more gone. I have enough mascara and blush to last forever it feels like.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 11, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Congrats on the purge. But blush seriously lasts forever.. I use the Lancome single everyday and it looks almost new and the Nars one which is older does not have much more gone. I have enough mascara and blush to last forever it feels like.


Thanks, feels good! Yes it really does take forever! I've finished a few lipsticks this year and am working my way through glosses but eyeshadow and blush take forever. In a blog post someone calculated the number of uses in makeup items and for blush it was 300-500. So really that's 10 years of blush I have right now.. I have to keep reminding myself that so I don't end up using something I don't like over something I love.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well, I have some successes and some failures to share! I ended up taking my Maybelline Color Tattoo out of my Project Pan...decided that one eye shadow item (my palette) was enough! 

Here's my starting photo (7/22):




And here's my current progress, with the Color Tattoo removed (8/11):




Don't get too excited--that pan on the blush was the result of dropping it, not from use! Ugh! My first ever broken item. I'm going to try to re-press it and hopefully I can continue using it. If not, not a crisis (it was a BB sample and I have plenty of blush), but I just want to use it on principle of starting my PP with it!

Here's a close up of the eye shadow palette--some progress, but not as much as I'd like.




And finally, my one product used up--yeah!! I finished up the mini Tarte Lipsurgence in Lovely from their holiday set last year. Scooped out some product but decided to call it done. Glad to check one off the list!




For now I'm not replacing the used up Color Tattoo, blush (TBD on its status), and the lipsurgence. I'll see what happens with the blush and then decide what to do moving forward.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is my updated list

1. It's 10 Miracle Leave in Treatment -full size

2. Ren Day Cream - deluxe sample

3. Lush Bubble Gum Lip Scrub - full size (Need to use before this expires)

4. Clinique eyeshadow duo - full size

5. Benefit Watts Up Highlighter -deluxe sample

6. Cover Girl Be a Bombshell Mascara - full size

7. Make up Forever Smokey Lash Mascara - full size

8. Ipkin BB Cream -full size

9. Toca hand cream - full size nearly finished

10. Victorias Secret Bombshell in Paradise Perfume- full size

Finished:

1. Morrocan Hair Oil Treatment -full size

2. Olay Dark Spot Corrector - deluxe sample

3. Random Foil x5


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 12, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> Thanks, feels good! Yes it really does take forever! I've finished a few lipsticks this year and am working my way through glosses but eyeshadow and blush take forever. In a blog post someone calculated the number of uses in makeup items and for blush it was 300-500.


Wow.  I never thought of it, but blush can take years for me to go through since I usually have 2 open at a time.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 12, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Well, I have some successes and some failures to share! I ended up taking my Maybelline Color Tattoo out of my Project Pan...decided that one eye shadow item (my palette) was enough!
> 
> Here's my starting photo (7/22):
> 
> ...


That too faced palette looks so pretty. I had wanted to get it but by the time I wanted it they stopped selling it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both sephora and Ulta had replaced it with the boudior palette.

I guess it was a good thing because since then I've gotten the Naked &amp; Naked 3 palettes. I have too many eyeshadows to get through now! ...and of course I still have my pan that palette challenge palette the Lorac unzipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just have to be content looking at your pics!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 12, 2014)

You're all doing so well! I have made like zero dent (or feels like) in my project pan :C Except for the two lip products I finally finished. I need to throw in some more liquid/cream products so I can keep finishing things, because... powder products take so long. So I think I will go home today and re-work my project pan list.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 12, 2014)

I think I want to start doing this. But I'm so bad about actually using makeup. What's my problem? I don't know!!! But I think I should do an inventory of all my makeup first, then a 'end of summer cleaning' and THEN figure out my pan choices.

Keep the pics and updates coming, it's inspiring!


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 12, 2014)

Finished the mini Bite gloss I was working on. It really put things in perspective so much more. This is the first lipgloss I've ever finished in my entire life!! I always get to the point where I'm uncomfortable using them because they're too old before they're used up.

So, I've had the set since April and it's taken me more than 3 months to use up 1/12 glosses. These glosses are also MINIS and have 1/3 of the amount of product as a regular lipgloss. In my stash I have the following left: 4 opened full sized, 3 unopened full sized, 6 opened minis, and 9 unopened minis. That's 22 total.. and I'm still dreaming about what kind of Buxom or Bite sets there will be for the holidays.. ahhh! I am going to try to avoid buying any full sized glosses from now on, I just don't use them enough.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 13, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> You're all doing so well! I have made like zero dent (or feels like) in my project pan :C Except for the two lip products I finally finished. I need to throw in some more liquid/cream products so I can keep finishing things, because... powder products take so long. So I think I will go home today and re-work my project pan list.


Congrats on finishing the lippies.  Don't get discouraged.  Powder products just take a long time to get through.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 13, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> That too faced palette looks so pretty. I had wanted to get it but by the time I wanted it they stopped selling it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both sephora and Ulta had replaced it with the boudior palette.
> 
> I guess it was a good thing because since then I've gotten the Naked &amp; Naked 3 palettes. I have too many eyeshadows to get through now! ...and of course I still have my pan that palette challenge palette the Lorac unzipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just have to be content looking at your pics!


Don't worry--IMHO, you aren't missing too much with this palette! It is perfectly nice, but the colors aren't exceptionally unique or non-dupeable. And I find it tough to get a ton of work-appropriate looks from this palette. I'll keep sharing my pics though!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 13, 2014)

I have more progress to report on my Summer project pan.  I hit pan yesterday on my Pixie bronzer!  I will post photos when I finally reach pan on the eyeshadow palette too.  The palette is the last item in my summer project &amp; then I will get a Fall Project Pan list together.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm going out of town for a week and bringing most of my Project Pan items. I hope I come back with less than I'm leaving with!


----------



## deenah (Aug 13, 2014)

deenah said:


> I am here with some update because I am really starting to get discouraged and I need some cheering on. The progress has been slow. Really slow. I can see some more pan on the blush and the eyeshadow, the lavander lipstick is smaller (I guess). However my TFSI is still going strong, even though I was sure I would finish that in no time. The peachy lipstick got kinda gross because I took it with me one day and it got melted in my purse. It is really starting to piss me off and I can't promise I'll continue using it until the end. I'll try to stick to that a bit longer and if I can't deal with it I'll just toss that and replace it with a different item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is some update again!

That blush is going away y'all! I really love it and at one moment I even considered buying it again. Now I just wanna get it out of my stash and try to use some of the other blushes I own.

The lavander lipstick is going strong but I feel I made a good deal of progress on it.

The frosty eyeshadow will be gone soon. Even if it won't die in a couple of weeks I am kinda fed up with it and I don't know if I can keep on using it.

The peachy lipstick suffered an accident and I had to melt it and put it in that tiny container. Problem is the container is a real pain and I am not likely to use it a lot. I'll have to see what I decide with that one.

The TFSI is freakin neverendless!!!!!!!






I decided I'm going to add some new challenges for myself. I wanna hit pan on the Aria eyeshadow from this MAC quad (the light beige/taupe/whateva) and I also wanna use up my Yves Rocher golden eyepencil. The eyeshadow has a pretty big dent in it but it's not showing up beacuase of my crappy lighting. I figure I could pan it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 13, 2014)

deenah said:


> Here is some update again!
> 
> That blush is going away y'all! I really love it and at one moment I even considered buying it again. Now I just wanna get it out of my stash and try to use some of the other blushes I own.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Look at all that progress. You're doing amazing with that blush.  I still say ditch the messed up lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deenah (Aug 13, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Woohoo! Look at all that progress. You're doing amazing with that blush.  I still say ditch the messed up lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I think I will do that, just toss the lipstick and call it a day!


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 13, 2014)

An update!

Maybelline Baby Skin - 25% left maybe less
NYX Stay Matte liquid foundation - a little over half is left; I only use this to mix so it will take a while.
CG Clean Whipped creme foundation - *only 1-2 more uses!!*
CG+Olay concealer balm - use this as a face concealer; 50% left

CG+Olay yellow eye corrector - use this daily and enjoy it. 60% left

CG+Olay eye rehab 2in1 thing w the pump - virtually useless for me and might just toss this
Benefit Erase Paste - this is never ending :/ I use it when I don't have work/school because I know this will crease.
Maybelline Mineral Power concealer (discontinued) - been using this to highlight my face; maybe 20% left.
NYX Dark Circle Concealer - 90% left but I do enjoy this so I'm sure i will eventually use it up.
Essence Match 2 Cover concealer - haven't been using this.. I am tomorrow for blemishes. 98% left.
NYX Matte bronzer - I see the outline of the pan but I haven't hit pan.. I had a dream I hit pan on this (lol I'm a true makeup junkie) so probably about 75% left
CG Tru Magic the sunkisser cream bronzer - *only 1-2 more uses*
Wet n wild reserve your cabana highlight - this is a never ending highlight..
UD Primer Potion - *finished 8/3*
Elf lid primer - drying up should be done by Sept.
Bare Minerals mascara - *finished today.. *this kept flaking during application and was super dry so I called it done.
Cargo Texas Lash mascara - I use this with my other open mascara (CG Bombshell Volume) so I use it daily.. 85% left
NYX wonder pencil - 70% left
Sephora nano eyeliner in plum - 65% left
The balm lipstick in mai billsbepaid - slow but steady progress!! 60% left

I still haven't broken my no-buy and I am very proud of myself.  I actually will be posting makeup empties on my blog soon so I'll keep y'all updated; I figured a Project Pan and an empties post are very related.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 14, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Here is my updated list
> 
> 1. It's 10 Miracle Leave in Treatment -full size
> 
> ...


Going to switch the Ipkin BB out with the Bare Minerals Broad Spectrum foundation and primer deluxe sample as I just noticed it expires in October and I need to use it up.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 14, 2014)

Eeesh I'm getting sick of the Lorac unzipped palette. I'm making great progress though &amp; have been using the champaign color a lot (I think I'm close to hitting pan on it. I prefer if it was more pink like UD sin so I've been mixing that and a pink color so I'm still using it.

I've also used a lot of the rose gold color. I took my Bobbi brown rose gold shimmer wash e/s off my project pan because I am working on this pan this palette but I am putting it back on the list. I've been layering the 2 rose gold shades to use them up &amp; the Bobbi brown shadow is so close to finished.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 14, 2014)

@@azalea97  I've been getting tired of my Benefit eyeshadow palette in my Project pan too, so I know what you mean w/yours.  I don't know if I will put another palette on my next list, but I am going to add some lip products next time.  I have waaay too many lip products!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been using my LM Artist palette and loving the other colors. Not makeup but time for a new eye cream and perfect timing since its my 30 month anniversary with BB. I'll be good and only get the one thing and I thinks its the only thing I don't have backups of in my stash.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 16, 2014)

So I had way less left in some of my stuff than I thought.  I also just gave away a box of samples I won't use to a friend and another box for my mom.  

So here is the list for the next week

Here is my updated list

1.John Frieda hair oil - full size

2. Ren Day Cream - deluxe sample

3. Lush Bubble Gum Lip Scrub - full size (Need to use before this expires)

4. Clinique eyeshadow duo - full size

5. Benefit Watts Up Highlighter -deluxe sample

6. Make up Forever Smokey Lash Mascara - full size

7. Ipkin BB Cream -full size

8. Toca hand cream - full size nearly finished

9. Victorias Secret Bombshell in Paradise Perfume- full size

10. Victorias Secret Body Butter - full size

Finished:

1. Morrocan Hair Oil Treatment -full size

2. Olay Dark Spot Corrector - deluxe sample

3. Random Foil x5

4. Cover Girl Be a Bombshell Mascara - full size

5. It's a ten miracle leave in -full size

Glad to be finished with the Covergirl Mascara.  It looks great, but is just gets everywhere after 9-10 hours, especially when I take it off.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 17, 2014)

Latest update pic on my progress. 8/17/14

I hit tiny pan on a 5th color in the Lorac Unzipped palette.  The second shadow on the bottom row.  The shimmery shades are so soft they are like cream and seem to be going  pretty quickly.  I think twice as much goes on the brush so its probably going to finish all that much sooner...which is fine by me.  I've been using the 2 darkest colors for eyeliner and my outer V, but they don't seem to be making much progress.    And I still can't seem to find a use for the gold shadow (1st shadow bottom row). I've experimented with it, but still not digging it.

My Bobbi Brown e/s is almost gone!  It's kind of a pain to use now.

You can't tell from the picture but there is a nice dip in my blush.

My pressed powder is making progress too. I use mineral powder foundation most of the time, so it's not going as fast, but it is getting used.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 17, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Latest update pic on my progress. 8/17/14
> 
> I hit tiny pan on a 5th color in the Lorac Unzipped palette.  The second shadow on the bottom row.  The shimmery shades are so soft they are like cream and seem to be going  pretty quickly.  I think twice as much goes on the brush so its probably going to finish all that much sooner...which is fine by me.  I've been using the 2 darkest colors for eyeliner and my outer V, but they don't seem to be making much progress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I still can't seem to find a use for the gold shadow (1st shadow bottom row). I've experimented with it, but still not digging it.
> 
> ...


I am SO PROUD of all of your progress! This is a ton! I have made zero progress in comparison to this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

as for the BB shadow, try to repress it in the middle? place it open inside a zip bag, use a spoon to crush the corners and move them in the bag towards the center (zero mess), then take it out, drop a tiny bit of alcohol in to make it into a paste, then use a quarter and a paper towel to press.

I don't know why some people think that re-pressing is so hard...it's honestly easy and takes a few minutes.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 17, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I am SO PROUD of all of your progress! This is a ton! I have made zero progress in comparison to this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> as for the BB shadow, try to repress it in the middle? place it open inside a zip bag, use a spoon to crush the corners and move them in the bag towards the center (zero mess), then take it out, drop a tiny bit of alcohol in to make it into a paste, then use a quarter and a paper towel to press.
> 
> I don't know why some people think that re-pressing is so hard...it's honestly easy and takes a few minutes.


Aww thank you! And don't get discouraged...in my experience Naked 1 seems to take forever. I've been using naked every single day for my brows &amp; it's barely noticeable! For some reason naked 3 is going much faster (granted I used it more) but several shadows have huge dips. So different from my experience with naked 1.

Thanks for the tip about repressing. I was one of those people that thought it was hard to do. Do you just use regular rubbing alcohol?


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 17, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Aww thank you! And don't get discouraged...in my experience Naked 1 seems to take forever. I've been using naked every single day for my brows &amp; it's barely noticeable! For some reason naked 3 is going much faster (granted I used it more) but several shadows have huge dips. So different from my experience with naked 1.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about repressing. I was one of those people that thought it was hard to do. Do you just use regular rubbing alcohol?


You're welcome. Naked one is a biatch to finish...so I am going to be taking ALL other shadows out of my project pan and just focus on that palette. I use naked in my crease as my transition/blending shade, but after I'm done with it I won't repurchase the single. I'm warm toned and so naked looks a tad too...grey-ish on me. I much prefer mac kid (which was discontinued and now i am sad, but I have 2 back ups). I've also been using sin as my highlight shade EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. I wear makeup and there's baaaaaarely a dent. 

You're welcome on the tip! I use rubbing (isopropyl) alcohol. 70% or 90% which is what I have in the house. 90% has less water so it will evaporate faster, but whatever you have at home. once you repress it the paper towel will suck away most of the alcohol, and then you can leave it open to dry overnight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 17, 2014)

'jaylilee' said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, this is what my list looks like right now (under spoilers since it's long, pictures on page 1).  As much as Ive been complaining about not making progress, I have realized that the items I've been using consistently have all been project pan items...so in a sense, I'm still making SOME progress.

That said, I am going to change my project pan's focus. I made this list as items I had to use every day, but it turns out it's really difficult to focus on THIS many items all at once, especially the powder products. I am also doing a pan that palette, which makes it hard to pay the powder shadows in this list much attention. So while the goal is still to use all of these up, the goal right now is to concentrate on 5 items at a time. 

*So I am choosing the following from my project pan to focus on exclusively until they're done: *

maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze 

cargo blush in tonga (already hit pan)

UD 24/7 liner in zero

and Sin + Naked from my naked palette.

Here's a photo of where they're at. I've already made progress on the liner! but then I stopped using it, so now it's time to concentrate on it again. Same with the color tattoo. Fall is around the corner so it's perfect time to bring out the bronzey pinks (for some reason this color tattoo is more pinky taupe on me than bronze), plus i figured these are all easy colors to throw on at the gym without worrying about messing them up.

It also reduces the need for extra brushes...I use sin as an inner corner highlight with my finger, and I only need one brush to slap on naked. One brush to put on the blush. zero brushes for eyeliner. That cuts the brush load at the gym by a lot.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 17, 2014)

Repressing powder products has saved many a beloved product from the trash can for me. However, I've sometimes noticed that it changes the product texture a bit. I repressed one corner of a Benefit Dandelion blush and noticed that some of the the microshimmer kind of floated up to the top of the powder in that corner, almost like a shimmer overspray (hard to see in the photo because I've mostly brushed it off). Also, that corner seems a little harder in texture now and isn't wearing down evenly with the rest of the pan. That being said, it's still definitely usable, and I can keep it in my mini palette without worrying that the rest of the pan is going to go and I'm going to find a broken powder catastrophe in my palette one morning.




Another thing you could try is find a small sifter jar, crush the eyeshadow, and use it like a loose mineral eyeshadow.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 17, 2014)

UPDATE
No pans yet tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

- Alien Deluxe EDP - After I finished B6, I put this EDP into the empty bottle, and now it's empty!
- Nirvana White Mini Rollerball
- Ralph Lauren Polo 1
- Ralph Lauren Polo 2
- Gucci Guilty
- Mane N Tail Hoofmaker
- B&amp;BW Pink Chiffon Body Lotion
- B&amp;BW Cherry Pocketbac
- Urban Decay B6 Spray   Done!
- Lumene Night Cream
- Lumene Day Cream
- Benefit Dandelion
- Milani Rose Blush - been really layering this on lately to test it out!!
- Sephora Foundation Primer
- Sephora CC Cream
- Dior Hydra Life Stuff
- Boscia Mint Blotting Linens
- Physicians Formula Bronzer
- Lumene BB Cream
- MUFE #43
- UD Naked Lip Junkie - I'm going to have to just toss this. I feel like it's necessary to toss. 
- Viva Glam Nicki
- Tarte Hope Lipsurgence
- Jack Black
- Sephora Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone have the problem that when they are trying to use something up they just end up getting frustrated and tossing it?


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 17, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Anyone have the problem that when they are trying to use something up they just end up getting frustrated and tossing it?


I often seem to find something wrong with it that means I should just get rid of it instead of finishing it (like a lip gloss that feels gritty). But often I'm not entirely sure if anything has actually changed, or if I just got extra picky because I wanted to get rid of it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 17, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I often seem to find something wrong with it that means I should just get rid of it instead of finishing it (like a lip gloss that feels gritty). But often I'm not entirely sure if anything has actually changed, or if I just got extra picky because I wanted to get rid of it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally do that. I was using a lip balm for months until I decided to work on using it up and suddenly the texture was all wrong. Ha.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 17, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Anyone have the problem that when they are trying to use something up they just end up getting frustrated and tossing it?





lyncaf said:


> I often seem to find something wrong with it that means I should just get rid of it instead of finishing it (like a lip gloss that feels gritty). But often I'm not entirely sure if anything has actually changed, or if I just got extra picky because I wanted to get rid of it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Definitely. It makes me feel less guilty about trashing a "perfectly good" makeup product because I feel like I know I gave it an honest shot and it wasn't working out for whatever reason. Kind of like going to couples counseling with my makeup, lol. There's no reason to use makeup you hate when you have makeup in your stash you love that is slowly expiring on you.


----------



## deenah (Aug 18, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Latest update pic on my progress. 8/17/14
> 
> I hit tiny pan on a 5th color in the Lorac Unzipped palette.  The second shadow on the bottom row.  The shimmery shades are so soft they are like cream and seem to be going  pretty quickly.  I think twice as much goes on the brush so its probably going to finish all that much sooner...which is fine by me.  I've been using the 2 darkest colors for eyeliner and my outer V, but they don't seem to be making much progress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I still can't seem to find a use for the gold shadow (1st shadow bottom row). I've experimented with it, but still not digging it.
> 
> ...


Wooohooo! Look at you there! I see some great progress, really! That palette doesn't stand a chance!

About the tossing stuff because you get frustrated, yeah, that's totally me. Weird stuff, because I never used to throw anything, even when I knew I despised it. Now, if I find a couple flaws it's bye bye time! I parted with a lot of stuff this month as well, and I am planning to have somewhat a "fresh" (no older than 3 years shadows...) collection by the end of the year.

Oh, also, the TFSI .....WILL NOT DIEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I have been using it for a year and a half almost every day and every morning I believe it's the day. Nope, not gonna happen! However, I think I could be done with that blus in two or three weekes and thats great news, right?


----------



## wadedl (Aug 18, 2014)

I have tossed things that I was trying to like and telling myself it's perfectly fine only to realize I completely hated the item from the beginning and only ever liked the packaging.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 18, 2014)

In addition to the stuff I'm trying to Project Pan, I decided I'm going to try to finish as many mini lip glosses from the Bite Beauty Deconstructed Rose set as I can before December. Right now I've only finished 1 so I have 11 left. I'm working on 2 of them right now and they're each about 1/3 finished.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

Another motivated newbie to the group. 

I got into makeup and skincare last fall, and while my makeup selection is pretty manageable, my skincare stash is not. I LOVE skincare items. And since I work from home, I'm able to do masks and other fun skincare routines while I work, which I totally use as an excuse to buy more. The only downside is that I do not wear makeup daily anymore, so I feel this group will be good motivation there.

Like everyone else, I'm a subscription box addict. I currently have 2 Birchboxes and 1 Sample Society, plus 4-5 Memeboxes per month.

My current game plan is to start with all my products that are almost out, to make room for all the new. Not sure how often I'll check in yet. Maybe monthly? Anyway, here we go...



*Skincare  *

Make Up remover:
- First Aid Beauty Cleansing Wipes (almost done)

- NUXE Rose Water (almost done)

Cleanser: DERMAdoctor Wrinkle Revenge 1 (I prefer foaming cleansers, so I always pick one of my other cleansers to use. I need to finish this up. I'd say I'm about halfway done). 

Toner: DERMAdoctor toner (almost done)

Eye Care:

- DERMAdoctor Eye Cream (almost done)

- Skyn Iceland Instant Relief Eye Pen 

- Purederm Vitamin C Facial Pads

Ampoule: SoyBio+ Fermented Lumpoule (halfway through)

Serum: Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum (maybe 2 weeks left) 

Moisturizer:

- a;t fox Moisturizing Gel Cream Gyoolpy Tea (I love this stuff and don't want it to end, but my 2-year-old wants to play with the cupcake...so) 

- Dr. G Bio-RTx Mentor Cream for Dry Skin

- DDF Ultra-Lite Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew (I've been using this since October, I have to be close)

- My Prime Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer (new)

- Dr. Hauschka Rose Day Cream (2 foils)

Sleeping Pack: Holika Holika Honey Sleeping Pack, Canola (2 foils)

Lotion:

- Aqua Spa Body Cream in Lavendar   (just started)

- Aerin Rose Hand and Body Cream (new)

- Etude Missing You Hand Cream (just started)

- First Aid Beauty Ultra-Repair Cream (almost done)

Masks:

- Pure Smile Muddy Girl

- Real Chemistry 3-Minute Peel

Sheet Masks:

- My Beauty Diary, Imperial Bird's Nest

- My Beauty Diary, Aloe

- FERDERMA Egyptian Mask Pack

- SLCOSEMTICS Soo Effect Plus Essence Sheet

- Etude House, honey

- Etude House, Olive
 
Hair:
- No. 4 Volumizing shampoo/conditioner 
- Kloraine dry shampoo

- Marc Anthony Beach Waves spray




*Makeup*
Primer: Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Skin Primer

Concealer: Benefit's Erase Paste (I haven't used this in forever...it's time)
 

BB Cream: Marcelle BB Cream in Golden Glow (so close to done!) 
 

Bronzer: Jouer Bronzer in Sunswept
 

Highlighter:

- Laura Mercier highlighter

- Chella Highlighter Pencil  (I feel I've made good progress on this, but I haven't used it in easily 2 months)

Blush: NARS in orgasm  (I hate looking in this and seeing the laguna all gone)

Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette
 

Eyeliner:

- Eyeko black liquid liner

- INIKA eyeliner in green lagoon

Lips:

- TokyoMilk lip balm in Absinthe

- Jouer mini gloss in nude (I've only finished one gloss ever...so I thought I'd start small)


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 18, 2014)

@@ashleylind Dang that's impressive! certainly quite ambitious. Good luck and we hope to see you here more often!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> @@ashleylind Dang that's impressive! certainly quite ambitious. Good luck and we hope to see you here more often!


Thanks! I have a pattern of using things until they have about a week left, and then switching to something new, because I don't want the other product to go away, because "I might need it!" So, lots of those skincare products have 1-10 uses left it them. 

Hopefully next month my list will be more normal.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Another motivated newbie to the group.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got into makeup and skincare last fall, and while my makeup selection is pretty manageable, my skincare stash is not. I LOVE skincare items. And since I work from home, I'm able to do masks and other fun skincare routines while I work, which I totally use as an excuse to buy more. The only downside is that I do not wear makeup daily anymore, so I feel this group will be good motivation there.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Are you going to attempt to pan a palette like several of us are?


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Welcome! Are you going to attempt to pan a palette like several of us are?


Yep! The NARS blush and any of the Naked 2 shadows are the goals.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Project Pan-ers! I have two questions for you guys:

1) How do you guys clean your palettes? I realized I need to be better about keeping my products bacteria-free if I want them to last!

2) Are you good about using products in alternative ways? I'm thinking like how Amber F uses her shimmer pink eyeshadows as a highlighter, for example. I'm so weirdly adverse to using something for anything other than its intended use, but I'd be interested in hearing some compelling stories to get me to try!


----------



## kyxli (Aug 18, 2014)

@@ashleylind I'm impressed that you managed to use up basically all of your laguna bronzer!

@ I don't really clean my palettes that often... every once in a while, I spray the shadows with alcohol and let it dry, and also wipe down the packaging with alcohol.

I've used light, shimmery eyeshadows as highlighters before, back when I was just starting to get into makeup and didn't have a lot of products, but now that I have a bunch of actual highlighters, I don't really do that anymore. I've heard that some people use lipstick as a cream blush, but I've never tried that before.


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 19, 2014)

I am going to try to pan a palette, eep! I've chosen the eyeshadows in the Amazon Escape palette.


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is where I'm starting on this palette. These are the most massive eyeshadows ever. I really want the Naked 2 Basics, but I need to do some serious work on this palette first.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 19, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Hey Project Pan-ers! I have two questions for you guys:
> 
> 1) How do you guys clean your palettes? I realized I need to be better about keeping my products bacteria-free if I want them to last!
> 
> 2) Are you good about using products in alternative ways? I'm thinking like how Amber F uses her shimmer pink eyeshadows as a highlighter, for example. I'm so weirdly adverse to using something for anything other than its intended use, but I'd be interested in hearing some compelling stories to get me to try!


Use a spray bottle with isopropyl alcohol (70%) to sanitize your shadows (a spray or two is all you need... no need to get 'em soaked), then use some more on a cotton pad or bud to wipe it down. this should pretty much keep it squeaky clean and usable for ages.

I totally use my bronzer for crease color, my naked palette buck for slimming down my nose, my highlights as eyeshadows or eyeshadows as highlights, and my darker blushes sometimes work as bronzer. If using them up in different ways is not your thing, then don't do it. I don't think you should force yourself to do something you don't like just to use stuff up. On the other hand, it can be pretty fun! and I have found that in many ways things I hated for their intended purpose always work beautifully elsewhere. I have learned that my skin likes certain things and my coloring requires that I mix pretty much 90% of all foundations I own before applying them (there will never be a perfect color match out of a store bottle), and eyeshadows I hated on my eyes because they made me look tired work beautiful as blushes to give me a healthy glow...so go figure. 

It's just makeup, after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't feel forced to do things out of your comfort zone if you don't want to, but don't feel the need to stick to "rules" if you don't like them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 19, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Yep! The NARS blush and any of the Naked 2 shadows are the goals.





EggyBread said:


> Here is where I'm starting on this palette. These are the most massive eyeshadows ever. I really want the Naked 2 Basics, but I need to do some serious work on this palette first.


good luck you guys! glad to have you here. excited to see more people joining us to pan their palettes!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 19, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Hey Project Pan-ers! I have two questions for you guys:
> 
> 1) How do you guys clean your palettes? I realized I need to be better about keeping my products bacteria-free if I want them to last!
> 
> 2) Are you good about using products in alternative ways? I'm thinking like how Amber F uses her shimmer pink eyeshadows as a highlighter, for example. I'm so weirdly adverse to using something for anything other than its intended use, but I'd be interested in hearing some compelling stories to get me to try!


I have an indie loose blush in a bag that is a pain to use as blush, but it's a really vivid pink, so I use it as shadow when I need a really bright pink. When I was younger I'd use lipsticks as blush, but now I have enough colors of blush to not really have to do that.

My progress is going well in some places and not as well in others.

I've used up both foundations from my list, but both were super close to finished. I've also used up a few of the foils.

The mascara is starting to smell funny and I have like 5 others that are opened that I like better anyways, so I think I am tossing this (I got it for free from HouseParty, so I think that's making it easier for me to toss lol). I have two primers on my list and I swear I've been really good about using atleast one of them every time I wear makeup, yet they just never seem to get closer to being done! The Rimmel is just a sample size and it feels like I've been using it for an eternity! I have no clue how close I am to finished on the Starlooks liquid liner pen, but I have been trying to wear it frequently. The tip is fraying a bit, which is annoying, but still usable.

The Wet N Wild trio is pretty much not getting used. I keep trying, but the color payoff just isn't what I've come to expect from WnW and I think that's why I never used it much in the beginning.  Also, I just am not feeling the two colors left in it. I'm thinking the Project Pan has made me realize, I just don't like this. At. All.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 19, 2014)

I am SO close to being done with my Summer pan project.  I hit pan on one of the 2 eyeshadows I have been using in my Benefit palette.  All I have left is the other eyeshadow to hit pan on &amp; I will have completed my goals for this project pan!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

I think I'm hitting pan on my nars/orgasm duo soon (on laguna)! Yeeey. And I've only used it for 2 months now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2014)

I was so good this weekend on vacation. They had Nars blush palettes at Nordstrom Rack in Palm Desert and I did not come him with one.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 19, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Hey Project Pan-ers! I have two questions for you guys:
> 
> 1) How do you guys clean your palettes? I realized I need to be better about keeping my products bacteria-free if I want them to last!
> 
> 2) Are you good about using products in alternative ways? I'm thinking like how Amber F uses her shimmer pink eyeshadows as a highlighter, for example. I'm so weirdly adverse to using something for anything other than its intended use, but I'd be interested in hearing some compelling stories to get me to try!


I sometimes use a pale frosty pink eyeshadow as a hi lighter. It's way too silvery on my lids so I found a use for it. Also I had worn pink eyeshadow since my teen yrs. I didn't have much makeup so I used blush for my eyeshadow sometimes.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 19, 2014)

hsalt said:


> 2) Are you good about using products in alternative ways? I'm thinking like how Amber F uses her shimmer pink eyeshadows as a highlighter, for example. I'm so weirdly adverse to using something for anything other than its intended use, but I'd be interested in hearing some compelling stories to get me to try!


I think that most blush/lip cream products can be used on cheeks or lips. Dark eye shadow can definitely be used as eyeliner. You can use lip balm or the like to tame brows. If I don't love a face cream or sunscreen, I use it on my hands or body as lotion. If I don't like a hair oil, conditioner, or face oil, I shave my legs with it. Face exfoliants that feel too gritty/harsh get used as body scrubs. Shampoo can double as body wash. Sometimes you have to get creative, especially if you're subscribed to more than a few beauty boxes!


----------



## kyxli (Aug 19, 2014)

kyxli said:


> 1. MAC See Sheer lipstick - this has about 70% left, and I'd like to use it up by the end of the year
> 
> 2. Chanel Chintz lipstick - this has maybe 80% left, and I'd also like to use it up by the end of the year
> 
> 3. Bath and Body Works orange freeze body lotion - this has about 30% left, but it's years old, and I need to start using up my lotion stash - my goal is to finish it by the end of August, and then I'll add another lotion to the list


Adding some more items to my list -

4. Stila mini lip glaze in merry merry - this is so close to being done, and should be gone by the end of the week. After that, I have a bunch of other lip glazes to work through.

5. Carol's Daughter monoi split end sealer - this is a deluxe sample that I've had for a while, and I can't tell how much is left because the tube is opaque - I'm going to try to finish it by the end of September

I haven't gotten around to taking pictures of my items, but I'll try to this weekend.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I have an indie loose blush in a bag that is a pain to use as blush, but it's a really vivid pink, so I use it as shadow when I need a really bright pink. When I was younger I'd use lipsticks as blush, but now I have enough colors of blush to not really have to do that.
> 
> My progress is going well in some places and not as well in others.
> 
> ...


If something isn't working for you or you just don't like it, toss it &amp; move on to something else.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks so much to everyone for responses to my questions! 



kyxli said:


> @ I don't really clean my palettes that often... every once in a while, I spray the shadows with alcohol and let it dry, and also wipe down the packaging with alcohol.
> 
> I've used light, shimmery eyeshadows as highlighters before, back when I was just starting to get into makeup and didn't have a lot of products, but now that I have a bunch of actual highlighters, I don't really do that anymore. I've heard that some people use lipstick as a cream blush, but I've never tried that before.


Good reminder about lipstick as a cream blush! Definitely an idea to keep in mind as we start heading into colder/dryer seasons...



jaylilee said:


> Use a spray bottle with isopropyl alcohol (70%) to sanitize your shadows (a spray or two is all you need... no need to get 'em soaked), then use some more on a cotton pad or bud to wipe it down. this should pretty much keep it squeaky clean and usable for ages.
> 
> I totally use my bronzer for crease color, my naked palette buck for slimming down my nose, my highlights as eyeshadows or eyeshadows as highlights, and my darker blushes sometimes work as bronzer. If using them up in different ways is not your thing, then don't do it. I don't think you should force yourself to do something you don't like just to use stuff up. On the other hand, it can be pretty fun! and I have found that in many ways things I hated for their intended purpose always work beautifully elsewhere. I have learned that my skin likes certain things and my coloring requires that I mix pretty much 90% of all foundations I own before applying them (there will never be a perfect color match out of a store bottle), and eyeshadows I hated on my eyes because they made me look tired work beautiful as blushes to give me a healthy glow...so go figure.
> 
> It's just makeup, after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't feel forced to do things out of your comfort zone if you don't want to, but don't feel the need to stick to "rules" if you don't like them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sounds like the consensus is I should pick up some isopropyl alcohol! And fun alternate uses ideas! And good point about not doing something if I don't want to...I just know my brain is being arbitrary! There is (effectively) no difference between the skin on my eyelids and the skin on my cheeks, for example!



Kelli said:


> I have an indie loose blush in a bag that is a pain to use as blush, but it's a really vivid pink, so I use it as shadow when I need a really bright pink. When I was younger I'd use lipsticks as blush, but now I have enough colors of blush to not really have to do that.





azalea97 said:


> I sometimes use a pale frosty pink eyeshadow as a hi lighter. It's way too silvery on my lids so I found a use for it. Also I had worn pink eyeshadow since my teen yrs. I didn't have much makeup so I used blush for my eyeshadow sometimes.


Interesting ideas for pink shadow to try out!



panicked said:


> I think that most blush/lip cream products can be used on cheeks or lips. Dark eye shadow can definitely be used as eyeliner. You can use lip balm or the like to tame brows. If I don't love a face cream or sunscreen, I use it on my hands or body as lotion. If I don't like a hair oil, conditioner, or face oil, I shave my legs with it. Face exfoliants that feel too gritty/harsh get used as body scrubs. Shampoo can double as body wash. Sometimes you have to get creative, especially if you're subscribed to more than a few beauty boxes!


Great ideas!! Particularly love the using up skincare on the body/hands if it isn't a great fit for the face. Good tip!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 20, 2014)

I now know how I'm going to get my butt through that whole color tattoo without hating it lol. I slapped a bit of a warm-neutral silver shadow on it, then did a darker brown in my crease and OMFG LOVE! That's going to be my go-to look this winter, I think. more neutral than the bronze-pink color the bad to the bronze CT gives me, which is more suitable for right now in summer and fall. Now I kind of want to go experiment and see what else I can put on top of it.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 20, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I now know how I'm going to get my butt through that whole color tattoo without hating it lol. I slapped a bit of a warm-neutral silver shadow on it, then did a darker brown in my crease and OMFG LOVE! That's going to be my go-to look this winter, I think. more neutral than the bronze-pink color the bad to the bronze CT gives me, which is more suitable for right now in summer and fall. Now I kind of want to go experiment and see what else I can put on top of it.


I wish bad to the bronze pulled pink on me...I love pink e/s. It's funny because I have pink undertones and sometimes it pulls a little greenish on me????

I'm glad you found a way to use it without getting sick of it. I had to incorporate other colors to keep going with my unzipped palette, and that's already with several colors to choose from. At least these project pans are forcing us to get creative. Lol


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 20, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I wish bad to the bronze pulled pink on me...I love pink e/s. It's funny because I have pink undertones and sometimes it pulls a little greenish on me????
> 
> I'm glad you found a way to use it without getting sick of it. I had to incorporate other colors to keep going with my unzipped palette, and that's already with several colors to choose from. At least these project pans are forcing us to get creative. Lol


no kidding on getting creative! I love pink-ish bronze shadows but sometimes I hate that EVERYTHING pulls either pink or gold on me..I can't seem to find a true "bronze" on my beige-ish/yellow skin. :C so this at least gives me something less pinky on my eyes and more of a true (on me) neutral smokey look without it being overwhelming, if that makes sense.

And tell me about it lol I can imagine getting through that palette is tough! I'm stilllll working on my naked and sin...I've been wearing sin as my highlight every single day and the thing has not budged. =/ but I'm actually a bit glad of it because erm...I've fallen in love with it. Which is funny, since I thought it was a fugly color on me...yet as a highlight, it's glorious. 

Since I cut down my "items" to 5 to concentrate on, I don't feel bad slapping other colors on top of my bad to the bronze CT, which makes wearing shadow more enjoyable and less...tedious and chore-like, while still using my two colors from the naked palette. At this rate, though, i doubt I'll use up that palette until sometime NEXT summer. =/


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 21, 2014)

I hit pan on one of the highlighter shades in my Sephora Cinderella palette! My goal is to hit pan on three more shades by the end of the year.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 21, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I hit pan on one of the highlighter shades in my Sephora Cinderella palette! My goal is to hit pan on three more shades by the end of the year.


Yay! Way to go!


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 21, 2014)

My WNW Reserve Your Cabana shattered :/

I guess I'll replace it with abother highlighter in my stash.


----------



## Huds (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm almost done with my project pan, and I don't think I will be starting another one in the near future. I chose 20 products and my goal was to use up 10 of them. At the moment I'm done with nine, and it will take a couple of months to use up another one. This may seem like a huge success but I'm telling you, it was not. The items I used up were all items I would have used up anyway, like my everyday powder, brow powder, mascara, concealer and so on, and doing this project made me feel guilty over the (few) times I used other items.

Now I'm going to clean my makeup every day box/area in my bathroom and replacr the project pan items that are left with new stuff that I've been looking forward to now that my project pan is over. I THINK (pretty sure I will) I will join you at panning an entire palette. You have convinced me It's possible and seeing your progress has really made me want to pan my own (I'm looking at you azalea aka queen of lorac unzipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I just have to go through my collection and choose a palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 22, 2014)

@@Huds you make me blush.  :blush: . Lol "queen of lorac unzipped"

You girls just need to remember this was my first and only palette for quite some time so it got used a lot at first. It was my first high end palette and I was so excited to have it...didn't think I needed any other eyeshadow.  I had already hit pan on 2 colors when I started the Pan This Palette and was close to hitting pan on 2 more colors.

I really have been working at using it up now after ignoring it for a while and I'm happy with the progress.  I just don't want anyone to get discouraged if they start with a palette that barely has a dent in it and they don't hit pan within a month.  It definitely can be done, but it takes time.

I hope you join us in a Pan that Palette challenge.  I love seeing everyone's progress!

Latest update on my project pan:  I finished my Avon lipstick in blush nude.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Huds (Aug 23, 2014)

http://www.muastore.co.uk/12-shade-palette-heaven-and-earth

I'm joining the pan that palette challenge!

I've chosen MUA Heaven and earth palette to use up (linked above). This palette contains all shimmery shades, and I often feel the need to use matte shades along with it. I really enjoy the shadows though, and the quality is better than most other drugstore palettes.

Rules:

- I will only force myself to use this every other week. I hope this will help me to not get sick of it, and I will be able to use whatever I want every other week, so nothing in my collection will get neglected due to this challenge.

- I'm allowed to use matte shades to complete the looks from the heaven and earth.

- I won't buy any new eyeshadows until this baby is gone! I'm only allowing myself two singles (both matte) that I've wanted for a long time.

Goals:

- Hit pan on three shades before january.

- Use up the entire palette before january 2016.

I don't have any pictures because it honestly looks like when I first bought it, but as soon as I make some progress I will defiletly share the pan porn with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 23, 2014)

Huds said:


> http://www.muastore.co.uk/12-shade-palette-heaven-and-earth
> 
> I'm joining the pan that palette challenge!
> 
> ...


I love those MUA palettes! I honestly think they are just as good as most high end eyeshadows I've used. I should pick one of mine to work on too, once I unpack from my move.


----------



## Huds (Aug 23, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I love those MUA palettes! I honestly think they are just as good as most high end eyeshadows I've used. I should pick one of mine to work on too, once I unpack from my move.


I know!! I really love them too! I got the undressed and undress me too over a year ago. My plan was to figure out which one I liked the most and then get either the naked or naked 2 palette, but I ended up not wanting them anymore because the MUA palettes were such great quality dupes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 23, 2014)

Huds said:


> I know!! I really love them too! I got the undressed and undress me too over a year ago. My plan was to figure out which one I liked the most and then get either the naked or naked 2 palette, but I ended up not wanting them anymore because the MUA palettes were such great quality dupes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had the 2 undressed palettes too (this was before I had any naked palettes). I wasn't going to get the naked a because they were so expensive. I agree the quality was great...great color payoff and lasting power. Unfortunately I seem to be allergic to an ingredient in them. Every time I wore them my eyelids itched like crazy and got all red. Too bad because I really liked them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 23, 2014)

Did not finish any of my project pan items but I did throw away a Starlooks lipliner in a color I did not like and a Mirenesse Lip Crayon that was ok but did not last and not the best color. Also these items. Those are mascaras I tested recently that I did not like and those wipes sting my eyes, The two clamshells were eye creams I tried and a peel I used up, polish remover and an Algenist Face Cream sample. And I used a sheet mask today. I feel kind of bad about those mascaras but they were terrible and I just kept the ones I liked from the tests.


----------



## deenah (Aug 27, 2014)

deenah said:


> Here is some update again!
> 
> That blush is going away y'all! I really love it and at one moment I even considered buying it again. Now I just wanna get it out of my stash and try to use some of the other blushes I own.
> 
> ...


Hey there ladies! Sorry for being MIA! It's been crazy around here! But I am back with an update for ya'll. I have a feeling I'll be done in a couple of weeks. Yaaay!

So I just tossed that destroyed peachy lipstick. I wasn't feeling it.

The rest of the items are going down as you can see. The lipstick has a couple uses in it, the blush will be history soon enough, that gold pencil is way shorter (even if u can't tell by the picture) and I HIT PAN on that MAC eyeshadow. It already had a dip in it,but I used it every day for a couple of days and voila.






I am really thinking about a "Pan that palette challenge" come next month. Actually not the entire palette but half the colors in Sleek's Sunset. I'll let u girls know.

Overall I am kind of proud of myself. I downsized some more this month and I get giddy at the thought of having less and less makeup every month. Weird when you think I started with wanting more and more!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 27, 2014)

Progress update. Moving along nicely. Chocolate milk I'd estimate another month tops. Will be glad to see this go, I like it but I have SO MANY matte browns that I won't miss this. Blush shouldn't have more than a month either which is good because I'm sick of it. No picture because you can't really see it but my butter gloss is probably 80% gone! I'm scraping the sides to get product which THANK CHEESUS because I am so incredibly tired of nude lips it's ridiculous. 


Edit: ammo palette hasn't moved. I can't make last call work. I put it on and I looked like I had pink eye. Not sure if it's because I have what passes as a tan for me (aka I don't look quite as corpse like as I do in the winter), or because stress is causing some major havoc on my skin and I'm broken out and it's accentuating it or what. Sin will be used up soon, the rest are on the back burner for now.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 27, 2014)

Great job on your progress, everyone!

I finished two of my project pan items this week - a Stila mini lip glaze and a Carol's Daughter travel sized monoi split end sealer. I also decided that Chanel Chintz just wasn't working for me - it didn't apply smoothly, and would settle into my lip lines and look patchy - so I sold it.

Here's my updated project pan list:

- MAC See Sheer lipstick - ~75% left - goal: finish by end of year

- BBW orange freeze lotion - 25% left - goal: finish by end of September

- brown eyeshadow in a random Lancome quad - I use this every day to fill in my brows. It has a small dip forming. goal: hit pan at some point, no idea how long it will take

- bronze eyeshadow in same Lancome quad - this has a tiny dip forming, and I'm going to try to start using it more often to see if I can hit pan.

- glo minerals blush duo in hibiscus/sheer petal - this is travel sized, and still looks new. I'm going to use it every day until I get sick of it. It's one of my smaller blushes, which is why I'm choosing it.


----------



## deenah (Aug 28, 2014)

As I was saying in my last post, I finally decided. Let's pan a palette, shall we? I decided on my Sunset Palette from Sleek because I tend to wear those shades a lot in the colder months. I just want to hit pan on the 6 eyeshadows on the bottom row, the others I don't really use and I can't see myself going through them. Still I think it's a pretty big goal. Keep your fingers crossed. I wonder how fast can I get it done.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 28, 2014)

My Summer Project Pan is completed!!

This is when I started:

And the second photo is when I hit pan on all the items I wanted to.


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 28, 2014)

PIcture this:

I'm walking with my makeup bag (stuffed to the brim of course) to my car.

and.. a sneaky WetnWild Reserve Your Cabana highlight (in my PP!!) fell tot he pavement;

SHATTERED.

At least that is one more thing out of my PP but still :/

I had an elf lid primer and it is so dry so I called it quits, also my Smashbox PhotoFinish lid primer (also with the doe foot applicator) seemed so dry too? I think these primers with the wands don't get any product out of the tube? Also, the doe foots themselves are kind of spongey so they soak up some primer! Called those two empty and am currently moving onto UD's Potion in "Eden" (yellow one).. in a *squeeze *tube *applauds packaging of tube*

Confession: I broke down and bought one makeup item :/ it was a deluxe sample of a L'Oreal primer but.. I was at the Dollar Tree so I only broke my no-buy/PP by a dollar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 28, 2014)

I almost destroyed the rest of my Fresh Sugar Plum the other day. There is barely any left so I had it twisted all the way up and when I touched my lips it just slid off because it was hot. I pushed it back on with my lips and it will be gone in a week or two. I love that stuff! I may also hit the pan on another color in my Laura Mercier Artist Palette in that time period. I have been wearing makeup more often which was one of the things I hoped to achieve by participating in this. Just to help me look more put together. I have also been more meticulous with my skin care routine since I have to make sure all the makeup is off and my skin looks amazing because of this.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice progress everyone! @@wadedl When I started to try to use things up, I developed a pretty intense skincare/makeup regime, and I think I have never looked better!


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 31, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Here are some products I would like to use up in August:
> 
> 
> ELF $1 eye primer: I have had this for awhile. The packaging is pretty bad, and I have a tube of Shadow Insurance that I would like to start using. I like this primer, but I want to finish it.
> ...



ELF $1 eye primer: Still going strong! I think it will be finished in September... if it's not, I'm going to trash it.
Neutrogena Healthy Skin liquid foundation: I didn't bring this on vacation with me, so it didn't get used as much as I had hoped. I will continue to work on it in September.
Nailtini in Champagne: I haven't been painting my nails much lately because I've been so busy with school! This is still at the same level.
Elizabeth Mott It's So Big mascara sample: FINISHED!
L'Oreal test mascara: Still working on this.
Neutrogena 3-in-1 concealer: Still working on this. It's almost to the point where I am going to cut it open and try to get to the rest of the product.
Covergirl pressed powder: The pan on this is getting bigger and bigger. So close to finishing!
Pixi bronzer sample: FINISHED!
Stainiac sample: There is a bit more in the tube, but I can't get it out. I will consider this FINISHED!
I did okay in August, but I'm hoping to make even more progress in September.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 31, 2014)

Here is my progress. As you can see my Fresh Sugar will be hitting the trash can this week. I don't find it worth it to carry a brush since I carry it in my purse and use it for quick applications. There is the Baume in Love ready to take it's place as the primary item to use. I can see a big area of usage in the mini Lip Gloss. I hit some pan on Hot Mama that I keep in my purse. Made a little progress on my Laura Mercier Artist Palette. Adding my Hourglass Ambient light powder because I want the palette but need to make sure it is something I really use. I have been using everything else too but not much progress to report. Been finishing up some skin care too.


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been noticing myself slowly falling in love with some of the foundations I've been using up during my PP. It's kind of funny how if we really try to love a product and make it work we can really do some awesome stuff with it! Here's my update:

- Maybelline Baby Skin  finished on 8/30

- NYX Stay Matte but Not Flat liquid foundation; I do feel like there still is a lot of product in the tube but I haven't been using it daily like I used to (Seasons change and so does foundation.. will be using this on the weekends when I have more time to work with it in the morning)

- CG Clean Whipped Creme foundation 

- NYX Dark Circle Concealer; I've been using this daily.. the consistency is not very creamy so it is hard to see if I've made a dent

- CG+Olay eye corrector; I love this stuff. I layer it with the NYX  concealer (^) and on redness as well, it is a real multi-tasker. I can see a good dent I have made.

- CG+Olay concealer balm; Haven't been using this often..I only use it on the face and I don't have a lot of blemishes at the moment

- Essence Match2Cover!; Haven't been using this very often either same reasons as ^

- Maybelline Mineral Power concealer- I use this to highlight around the face, there is not much left but this is getting very old..

- CG+Olay 2-in-1 serum concealer; I seriously want to throw this out.. can't make this ORANGE thing work.

- Benefit Erase Paste

- CG Cream Bronzer

- NYX Matte Bronzer; still haven't hit pan as I had expected! Been using daily.

- WNW Reserve Your Cabana; this shattered but it has been replaced by a sample of Benefit's HighBeam

- elf eyelid primer; this was very dry so I called it done. I replaced with the Smashbox lid primer but had the same issue. Now I have moved to Urban Decay's Eden.

- NYX Wonder Pencil; I use this daily.. not much progress.

- Sephora Nano Eyeliner; I smudge this everyday on my lowerlashline and ugh it is so boring I want to finish this so bad and move onto creamier liners in my collection!!! I still have a lot left though.

- TheBalm lipstick; I have been making noticeable progress!! EEP!!

I think I now realize how my PP probably won't be done.. I've chosen to do this with waaaaaay too many concealers.. I only use about 2 daily and having so many is making my PP so unattainable, I may have to revise my list.. but for now that is my update.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Sep 1, 2014)

My little update:

Only a few items left...but I didn't start with many. I wanted to use up a group of foils by the end of Aug and I had used all of them, but the final one I opened was an eye cream and I've been using it twice a day for quite a few days and it's still going, so not totally finished, but it was opened and being used on the last day of the month.

What's left:

-Starlooks liquid liner: It's still going. Can't tell how much is in it, but I think it might be getting close to being done. It's getting harder and harder to get even one eye done without having to shake it it.

-Rimmel Primer sample: This thing seems to never end. I like it, so it's not a big deal, but it just seems to have lasted for so long. I think it only has a few days of use left.

-L'Oreal Magic Perfecting Base: I've used more of this up, but still 20% or so left. I think I could have it used up by the end of Sept, end of Oct at the latest.

-BBW Pink Chiffon mini lotion: This has vanished. I have barely touched it since starting PP, but managed to lose it LOL I'm sure it will turn up and then I will continue on with it.

Since I had to toss the mascara I had in my PP cause it was getting smelly, I decided to grab my next oldest mascara and swap it in. It is my Starlooks Lengthening Mascara and I also am doing the Starlooks Lash Boost Primer. I really like both of these, but they are getting a bit old. When I first got them, they were my most expensive lash products so I would save them for "special occasions"., but they are both well over a year old and need to get used up. I'd estimate that there is maybe 15% of the primer left and maybe 30% of the mascara (just guesses based on how well they come out, since the packaging is very opaque). Once I finish these, I will allow myself to open one of the bajillion of mascaras I have hoarded in my stash.

I'm looking to maybe find a palette to try and hit pan on...but I am the type who typically uses a different shadow palette or pigments everyday, so I'm finding it hard to commit to devoting more time to one.  I did notice that I have teeny dip in two of the colors of my Balm Jovi palette. It was the first non-drugstore palette I bought, so I may pick that! Still deciding and looking through my palettes to decide.


----------



## azalea97 (Sep 4, 2014)

Latest update on my project pan:

I finished my Bobbi Brown rose gold eyeshadow single!  I never bothered to repress the shadows on the edges into the middle of the pan so when it was real thin some began to break off from the pan.

More pan in showing on the shades I already hit pan on in the Unzipped palette.  Haven't hit pan on any others yet.  I am REALLY getting sick of this palette.  I think its one thing to hit pan and finish eyeshadows because you love it so much you always want to wear it, but its really a pain when you are just using something to use it up. The good news is alot of the colors have become very crumbly/powdery so progress is going fast on these colors.  I don't think I can pan the whole palette...one color I can't stand, and the dark colors are so pigmented I can't use too much.  I think once I finish the main colors I use I will consider it a success and call it a day.

I hit pan on my Covergirl Cheekers blush in pure plum! yay for that. And my pressed powder is coming along too.


----------



## deenah (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok! I have some progress here.

The lipstick is done. I am not going to scoop the product out from the tube. I did not love it enough to do that. I am calling it quits on the blush and the eyeshadow. There is very lil' product in those but I am not going to go through the hassle of repressing them. They are done for me!






I still have the gold pencil to go but it's getting there. Also, I hope the TFSI will finally die in September. I am using my Sunset palette almost every day so maybe by Christmas I'll hit pan on an eyeshadow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking of starting another project pan but I'll have to really think about what I put in there.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Sep 6, 2014)

So I have not been on this thread for a little while but here is my updated list.

Here is my updated list

1.John Frieda hair oil - full size

2. Precious cream moisturizer deluxe sample

3. Lush Bubble Gum Lip Scrub - full size (Need to use before this expires)

4. Clinique eyeshadow duo - full size

5. Benefit Watts Up Highlighter -deluxe sample

6. Make up Forever Smokey Lash Mascara - full size

7. Ipkin BB Cream -full size

8. 417 Hand cream

9. Victorias Secret Bombshell in Paradise Perfume- full size

10. Victorias Secret Body Butter - full size

11. Bare minerals foundation deluxe sample

Finished:

1. Morrocan Hair Oil Treatment -full size

2. Olay Dark Spot Corrector - deluxe sample

3. Random Foil x5

4. Cover Girl Be a Bombshell Mascara - full size

5. It's a ten miracle leave in -full size.

[SIZE=12.222222328186px]6. Ren Day Cream - deluxe sample[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12.222222328186px]7. Toca hand cream - full size nearly finished[/SIZE]


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Sep 6, 2014)

All these pretty palettes you are posting make me want get one once my low buy is up.  I only have one eye palette.  A NYX love in Paris nine pan.  Instead I have a bunch of duos and trios and quads.


----------



## jaylilee (Sep 6, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Latest update on my project pan:
> 
> I finished my Bobbi Brown rose gold eyeshadow single!  I never bothered to repress the shadows on the edges into the middle of the pan so when it was real thin some began to break off from the pan.
> 
> ...


havde you been using the palette with others colors or just using that palette specifically for every look? that might make a difference. If anything, once you finish the ones you want to, put the palette away for a couple of months and just use whatever's left randomly and not as often.


----------



## GloWWorM (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, I've read all your posts and I'd like to join in!

There are a number of make up items I've been desperate to finish and I'm hoping that this will help me use them up faster so that I can move onto new make up. I'll introduce new items once I've used these up. I won't restrict myself to only those two eyeshadows but I'd like to see a bigger dent made in these two in particular!

So here are my 10 items to use up:


MAC Bronzing Powder in Golden
MAC Pinch O' Peach blush
MAC Hey eyeshadow
MAC Patina eyeshadow
Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer
Clarins Instant Light Natural (there's about a third left)
Jack Black lip balm (about a fifth left so not much longer to use this up)
Maybelline Baby Lips Cherry
MAC Lovelorn lipstick
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Aventure
Looking forward to all your updates!


----------



## jaylilee (Sep 6, 2014)

Alright, so my update:

this i s the original picture and i'm describing my progress verbally because i'm too lazy to go take another photo:

/monthly_08_2014/post-75468-0-79957500-1408296942.jpg">/monthly_08_2014/post-75468-0-79957500-1408296942_thumb.jpg

Biggest progress was on the blush which is now past that first "ring" in the pan (this picture was before hitting that ring). It seems the more I use, the dustier the blush gets, so I don't see myself having any issues finishing this by December if I stay dedicated to it...which, sometimes, is hard... but as we're going into the fall months and I am doing darker eyes/lips, the light pink blush is actually quite a godsend. I'm retiring the peach blushes until next year. If I'm lucky I might be able to get the blush to the 2nd pan ring come end of sept.

The pencil hadn't been sharpened since this image, since I didn't use it as much as I would like, but it's ready for another sharpen which usually shortens its size considerably. i'm also getting more into using it because a) I'm lazy, and B) doing eyeliner with gel or liquid takes too long in the morning. I'm going for easy.

The color tattoo only got used once. =/ My goal is to make more progress on it this Sept. and not let it sit there collecting dust.

Sin is now showing a bigger dip but still no pan! that sucker takes ages...and Naked i've been TRYING my best to use it but the problem is...I forget. :/ I haven't been wearing much eyeshadow as is lately. Time to make an effort this sept.

Things here seem to be leveling out stress-wise to where I can finally start putting some mental energy into doing things for fun again, and so I am excited to pick back up.  I also just went through all my makeup and...too much, man. too much. so that has given me incentive to get serious about this. 

From my original ten pan, my MLBB lip butter in pink truffle is totally done, so I am switching it out for berry smoothie, which is a pinky color and less strong than my original intended color of raspberry pie. I might save that one for later in the fall or early winter. usually late winter I default to baby and milky pinks for my lips, but i also have a lovely mauvey color (mac twig) that I want to get some use out of.


----------



## azalea97 (Sep 7, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> havde you been using the palette with others colors or just using that palette specifically for every look? that might make a difference. If anything, once you finish the ones you want to, put the palette away for a couple of months and just use whatever's left randomly and not as often.


Yeah I've been using other shadows with it. I mean I love the colors in the palette (except for the gold) and they are the colors I usually wear, I think I'm just tired of knowing I have to use them. I also have been loving wearing pink &amp; gray eyeshadow. Can't get that look with this palette. I do love the palette...just not feeling the love at the moment. Lol


----------



## azalea97 (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome GloWWorM!


----------



## jaylilee (Sep 7, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Yeah I've been using other shadows with it. I mean I love the colors in the palette (except for the gold) and they are the colors I usually wear, I think I'm just tired of knowing I have to use them. I also have been loving wearing pink &amp; gray eyeshadow. Can't get that look with this palette. I do love the palette...just not feeling the love at the moment. Lol


put it aside for the rest of the year? I mean, project pans are supposed to be fun, and if it's feeling like a chore then it's time to set it aside for a bit, I think.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 7, 2014)

Been gone for a while, sorry girlies! I'm so proud of the progress you've all made. Just wow,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I've finished some items myself lately.
* Hanskin Bio Origin Wrinkle BB Cream
* Innisfree Eye Primer

Making progress on my other items aswel. The eye primer lasted me a year, crazy. It took me such a long time from when I thought it were gone to when it actually were 100% empty. Going to replace it with my Too faced shadow insurance and the bb cream with my Loreal True Match foundation (which i kinda hate, but gonna try make work).


----------



## azalea97 (Sep 7, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> put it aside for the rest of the year? I mean, project pans are supposed to be fun, and if it's feeling like a chore then it's time to set it aside for a bit, I think.


Maybe I'll put it away for a few weeks &amp; see how I feel.


----------



## GloWWorM (Sep 9, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Welcome GloWWorM!


Thanks azalea. I'm gobsmacked by the progress on panning your palette!  :w00t:


----------



## jaylilee (Sep 9, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Maybe I'll put it away for a few weeks &amp; see how I feel.


It's tough! Part of me really wants to use up stuff (especially the part that doesn't get fuzzy about variety when I am looking at my giant piles of makeup) but part of me really wants variety (the part that just wants to look pretty and play with color in the morning). lol. So tough. sigh. But at the same time, don't just use stuff to use stuff.


----------



## azalea97 (Sep 9, 2014)

GloWWorM said:


> Thanks azalea. I'm gobsmacked by the progress on panning your palette! :w00t:


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty impressed with all the pan I see in your pic too!


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm finishing off primers like it's nobody's business ladies!!!! Yay!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok here was my list of summer items: 
 
Neutrogena oil-free moisturizer 
Lancome creme radiance cleanser: switched this out for another one, will go back to this eventually
Yes to Grapefruit CC cream
Skyn Iceland under-eye cooling cream
Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea spray
Bare Minerals sample size foundation (will use to contour)
Bare Minerals Stroke of Light highlighter
Murad Oil-Control mattifying primer
Tarte Energy cheek stain and lipsurgence
L’oreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara
Lancome Doll Lashes mascara
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Jones (orange, retired color)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Toasted
Elizabeth Mott pop! goes the shadow in Champagne
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Psychedelic Sister (purple)
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in LSD (bright sparkly blue)
Stila smudge stick in Emerald
 
So...not a fail by any means but I did not even hit pan on those eyeshadows! I'm a little bummed about that but I've already taken them out of my Monday Club box. I made progress on the eyeliners though so that's good news to me.  I think this weekend I'll pick my items for a fall project pan for makeup!


----------



## kyxli (Sep 20, 2014)

I've decided to go with a smaller selection of items for my project pan, so hopefully I can stick to them for longer and actually make a dent in them.

Lancome eyeshadow quad - I'm focusing on the two bottom shades. I use the brown one for filling in my brows, and will try to incorporate the copper one into my eye look every day.

Mac lipstick in see sheer - I'm going to try to use this at least 4 times a week.

Glo minerals blush duo in sheer petal/hibiscus - I'm going to use this every day until I see a dip.

My goal is to try to keep using these items reguarly until the end of the year, and then if I'm bored, I might switch them out.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Sep 20, 2014)

- Alien Deluxe EDP 
- Nirvana White Mini Rollerball  I gave this to my friend. I have the 1 oz (I got both from the Sephora set with the voucher.) So I felt like I didn't need to hold onto this one anymore.
- Ralph Lauren Polo 1
- Ralph Lauren Polo 2
- Gucci Guilty
- Mane N Tail Hoofmaker
- B&amp;BW Pink Chiffon Body Lotion
- B&amp;BW Cherry Pocketbac
- Urban Decay B6 Spray   Done!
- Lumene Night Cream I gave this to my mom. I hope it's not cheating to get rid of things?? I realised the Lumene creams were causing small bumps on my face, so I would really rather not use this one up. 
- Lumene Day Cream - Almost done with this. I've been using it on my hands since these creams have been giving me bumps. At least I'll have useful hands!
- Benefit Dandelion
- Milani Rose Blush
- Sephora Foundation Primer
- Sephora CC Cream
- Dior Hydra Life Stuff
- Boscia Mint Blotting Linens
- Physicians Formula Bronzer
- Lumene BB Cream
- MUFE #43 - I'm going to scoop this out really soon to see how much more of it is hiding!
- UD Naked Lip Junkie
- Viva Glam Nicki
- Tarte Hope Lipsurgence
- Jack Black
- Sephora Eye Makeup Remover
-Lakme eyeshadow quad
-Clinique gwp quad 
 
Not much progress, but some is better than none. I'm not seeing any pans yet on eye shadows, so maybe I should start doing more dramatic looks using the products on my list.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 21, 2014)

Although the no buy part of my project pan is a fail (although I will say I've only spent $5 at sephora, it's indie that is killing me), project pan is still going along. Nothing done yet but my lipgloss, blush, and 2 of my eyeshadows are on their last legs and should be gone in a month tops. Which means 5 new things yay!!! I'm just ready to see some stuff gone.


----------



## Huds (Sep 24, 2014)

This is my one month update on panning the MUA heaven and earth palette!

I have actually used this palette every time I've worn makeup and I have to admit I'm very proud of myself. As you can see I haven't hit pan on any of the shadows yet, but since this palette was barley touched a month ago I didn't expect to hit pan in the frist month of usling it. I do however see progress, especially in the champagne shade in the bortom row. It has a big dent and will most likely be the frist shadow I hit pan on.

I'm absolutley not bored with this palette yet, I actually really enjoy using it. I have been using all the shades, some more than others though. Lately I've been loveing the natural look, 2nd shade from the left in the bortom row for a light crease color, and the champagne beside it on the lid.

At last I'd like to ask anyone who is trying to pan a palette how you do it? Until now I've used all the shades, but do you think it would be better to do it Amber F style where you create a look using some of the colors and wear this look until they are completely used up?

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## BSquared (Sep 26, 2014)

bsquared said:


> ======================================================================
> 
> 1. Too Faced Chocolate Milk eyeshadow (A Few of My Favorite Things palette). Hit pan. A lot left.
> 
> ...


AND WE ARE DOWN TO EIGHT!! An entire butter gloss gone wooohoo! I'll miss this though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Oct 1, 2014)

Latest update:

I finally hit pan on my NYC Sunny bronzer. Didn't think that would ever happen!

I've been taking a break from my Lorac unzipped palette &amp; been really enjoying using some of my shadows I'd been neglecting. Funny thing is I've used my unzipped palette a few times because I wanted to not because I felt like I had to. This little break so far seems to be working.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My avon pressed powder is really going too. More pan than powder left.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's my update!


ELF $1 eye primer: FINISHED!
Neutrogena Healthy Skin liquid foundation: Still going strong. I have been neglecting it. I like the coverage it gives, but it seems to never fully set.
Nailtini in Champagne: Probably one manicure left in the bottle! I used it 3 times this month.
L'Oreal test mascara: Almost finished.
Neutrogena 3-in-1 concealer: The rest of this is living in a little Sephora sample pot. There is still maybe 2 weeks left, but I got rid of the packaging so at least it's taking up less space.
Covergirl pressed powder: t's almost to the point where I can't even get to the powder because there is so much pan! I'll give this a week.

Here are some new items I would like to add:


Maybelline Color Tattoo in Inked in Pink: There is a circle of pan in this. I'm sure it will still last another 2 months or so, but I want to focus more carefully on it!
Revlon Balm Stain in Honey: This is about halfway gone, but I have a backup, so I wouldn't mind using it up. This is HG status for me!
ETA: Whoa! I almost forgot to give an update on my progress with my Naked palette. Unfortunately, no more pan, but I am seeing larger dips in Virgin and Naked. I use it every day, so hopefully I will hit pan soon.


----------



## miss lawson (Oct 1, 2014)

I've decided to jump in with a little mini project pan! I figured the first of the month would be a good time to start, as well as post updates.

In the past, I've tried project 10/15/20 pans, you name it, but I always ended up failing at it because there were just too many items and I ended up getting overwhelmed and giving up, or I just lost track of some of them or totally forget they were included. I decided to stick with 4 items this time around:


MAC Studio Fix Powder - I've been working on this one for a long time and even though I do like it quite a bit, I would like to just finish it up since I have a backup.
BareMinerals READY blush in The Natural High - it's pretty, I do like the color, but it's pretty similar to Orgasm and Coralista once I get it on the cheeks, so I won't repurchase it.
Benefit They're Real Mascara - I have an embarrassing amount of mascaras waiting around for me to use them, so I decided one definitely needed to be included.
Model Co lip gloss in Berry Pink - I absolutely adore this lip gloss. Seriously, I love it. But, I got it in a Birchbox ages ago and I worry about lip glosses sitting around for too long since I've had some go bad and turn rancid on me. I decided since I really like it, I'd much rather give it lots of love and finish it up, instead of letting it sit in the back of a drawer until I pull it out, only to discover it's gone bad on me.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay here are the things I'm going to try to use up by November!

1. Tocca Bianca 2 oz hand cream

2. Purple Cat Bach Glass Body Butter Sample

3. Smashbox full exposure mascara sample

4. Clinique superpowder

5. Philosophy cinnamon icing lip gloss


----------



## azalea97 (Oct 1, 2014)

Huds said:


> This is my one month update on panning the MUA heaven and earth palette!
> 
> I have actually used this palette every time I've worn makeup and I have to admit I'm very proud of myself. As you can see I haven't hit pan on any of the shadows yet, but since this palette was barley touched a month ago I didn't expect to hit pan in the frist month of usling it. I do however see progress, especially in the champagne shade in the bortom row. It has a big dent and will most likely be the frist shadow I hit pan on.
> 
> ...


Don't get discouraged it takes a few months to hit pan. I was hitting pan rather quickly on my unzipped palette because I had already hit pan on a couple of shadows when I started the project pan and a few more were pretty close to hitting pan. Once you hit pan it seems to go faster.


----------



## azalea97 (Oct 1, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Here's my update!
> 
> 
> ELF $1 eye primer: FINISHED!
> ...


I love the Inked In Pink color tattoo! It's my favorite in that line. I've been using it quite a bit lately and the dip it already had was getting bigger. I figured if I continued using it as much as I was I would hit pan soon. The only problem with that...it's my daughters not mine. So I figured I better give it back to her before I used it all up &amp; I went &amp; bought myself my own. Now I'm starting from scratch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 1, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I love the Inked In Pink color tattoo! It's my favorite in that line. I've been using it quite a bit lately and the dip it already had was getting bigger. I figured if I continued using it as much as I was I would hit pan soon. The only problem with that...it's my daughters not mine. So I figured I better give it back to her before I used it all up &amp; I went &amp; bought myself my own. Now I'm starting from scratch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Isn't it such a great base? Part of me doesn't want to finish it, but I have at least 5 similar products that I want to use, and cream products don't last forever!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 2, 2014)

So I forgot to update the past few weeks, but here is the updated list



West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Here is my updated list
> 
> 1.John Frieda hair oil - full size
> 
> ...


Will add some more items in the next few days


----------



## dellebelli (Oct 3, 2014)

My Project Pan is pretty straightforward.

Almost gone (1-5 uses):

Stila Correct &amp; Perfect Foundation

CG Professional Super Thick Lash

About halfway:

Stila Orchard Lip Glaze

Maybelline Fit Me Porcelain Pressed Powder

Try to hit pan:

Stila Bridal Palette

The palette lost its "click" so it no longer closes/travels well. My goal is to hit pan with the 2 lightest eyeshadow shades, which includes Kitten, my favorite shimmer. With 3 mattes and 3 shimmers, there's a good variety here. I used to use the blush/highlighter exclusively but have since acquired many others. For now, I'll use the blush or highlighter every day, and when I do a full shadow look will use at least 1 of the darker four colors. It used to have 2 lip shades, one of which had changed color and both of which smelled awful, so I threw them out.

The lip glaze is part of a fall collection. I'll mostly go for this one for October. It works well on its own but can also be layered over a lipstick. I'll be a little more generous with using &amp; reapplying it. The powder seems to have a slight shimmer to it, so I'd quit using it when I got one I liked better, but now I just want to use it up. I've been using a kabuki brush to apply powder, which uses more and gives a fuller coverage, so this shouldn't take long.

The Stila foundation was a disappointment. It was cheap and it worked okay, but there was barely anything in it; it probably didn't even have a month of use in it. The only reason I haven't quite finished is that I got new foundations and got excited about them. But I used it today and it's basically gone. I can't tell how much is left of the mascara (my sister gave it to me), but when I used it yesterday it seemed to do hardly anything. I'll see how much more I can get out of it, then throw it out.


----------



## Margiee (Oct 3, 2014)

My goal is to have this completed by the end of the year.

1.  Rimmel Match Perfection Concealer in Fair *goal: use it up*

I have a back up of this, but I have had this one open forever.  I like it fine but want it gone so I can use up some other opened concealers before going back to a replacement of this.  

2. Elf Studio Eyebrow Kit in Light Brown *goal: use up the wax*

I already bought a replacement of this assuming I would use up the first faster than I did.  I am sick of having two sitting around so I want to use this first one up and won't feel bad about tossing the powder knowing I will have more as soon as I open the next kit.

3.  Urban Decay mini-lipstick in Liar *goal: use it up*

I like this color and formula as an easy-to-wear nude (I know a lot of ladies don't like a nude lip but with my pale skin they look dark enough to be flattering).  This and ladyflower are my favorite colors from the set but I like ladyflower a little better so I don't want to rush to use it up.  In general I just want to start actually finishing lip products and a mini-lipstick seems like a good way to start.

4.  Ulta Eyeshadow in Camel *goal: use it up*

This is a super boring/usable matte brown.  I like it fine but I have a million others that I can move onto so I want to try to get rid of one of them from my stash.  

5.  Covergirl Clumpcrusher in Brown Black *goal: use it up*

I have a replacement of this as well (why do I think I am going to go through things so much faster than I do?) as well as I recently got into the phase of make up collecting where I am acquiring piles of mascara samples.  I will probably work through samples once I finish this up because they go faster.

6.  Lorac Pocket Pro in Nude *goal: hit pan*

I love this as an inner corner highlight.  I eventually bought the full size lorac pro palette after I loved this one so much.  I feel like once I hit pan on one of this smaller compact I can move towards using it in the full size palette and really enjoying it.  This already has a huge dip so I feel like the pan is going to be quick to reach.  

7. Benefit High Beam* goal: use it up*

I have become obsessed with highlighters but I am trying really hard not to take the seals off new liquid ones unless I am going to start using them.  So I should be extra motivated to use this up knowing I have a bunch of new pretties to try out once it is gone.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 7, 2014)

I used up my Fresh Sugar Plum. I did use a makeup brush with it when I was at home but I carried other products in my purse for on the go application. The Lancome Baume in Love has replaced it. I did not see a visible difference in anything else to take a pic of and I forgot to do a separate pic of the balm before I trashed it. I have been using my Narsissist Palette a bit instead of the Laura Mercier some days. I really love both palettes.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 7, 2014)

I tried this in the summertime but it didn't work out. Now my pan plan is very different. Here it is. I must use up all these items and not a single new one until I do.

(edited to include 1 NYX single blush in Mocha, not in pic but part of the plan)


----------



## Oshare-girl (Oct 7, 2014)

This is what I want to use up by the end of the year:

1. Harajuku Lovers Love

This is not my favorite but it was so darn cute. It's getting old and is a good fall/winter scent.

2. Physicians Formula Canyon Classics quad (hit pan on cream shade only)

I have way too many neutral palettes with these same colors and this is my oldest and only drugstore one.

3. Pixi Peach Concealer

Love this but found the NYX version that is half the cost. I'm almost done with this after over a year of daily use. Maybe it's been almost two years!

4. BareMinerals Ready Blush The One mini (hit pan)

I know it takes forever to use up a blush so I just want to hit about half an inch of pan. I have too many other full size blushes waiting.

5. Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner Rockstar

I like this dark plum color and have a couple other liners in similar colors. Yes, this is from the 15th anniversary set which was how many years ago?

6. Bite Lipstick Musk mini

Gave into the hype and bought this. It's not a good match for my skintone and the other end, Lychee is even worse. Both colors also settle into my lip lines so I just want to finish the one side. I use a plum colored gloss over it to make it more wearable.

7. Laura Mercier Faux Lash Mascara

Got this in a kit that was on sale. This one has a GIGANTIC brush that I can't control. I'll use it for the last three months of 2014.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 8, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> I tried this in the summertime but it didn't work out. Now my pan plan is very different. Here it is. I must use up all these items and not a single new one until I do.


I have decided to add my NYX blush in Mocha to the pan plan. It's my fav blush on the planet, but my packaging has recently broken and I am concerned about it hanging around for sanitary reasons. I've decided to use it all up right now. will def repurchase...someday.


----------



## Oshare-girl (Oct 8, 2014)

Oshare-girl said:


> This is what I want to use up by the end of the year:
> 
> 1. Harajuku Lovers Love
> 
> ...


Omg, I think my HL perfume is triggering my boss' allergies. I just noticed that he's standing outside my office door when he talks to me. I feel so bad. I just started using it and it's a stronger scent than I usually wear. I'm going to stop wearing it to work and only use it on the weekends or when I know he's out of town. I'm going to take it out of my project pan and add in L'Occitane Green Tea &amp; Mint. It's my favorite but it's been discontinued so I've been saving it. But I should use it before it goes bad. That would be tragic.


----------



## GloWWorM (Oct 12, 2014)

It's been slow progress for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've updated how I've got on below and will try to add a photo in the next few days!

These are the 10 items I wanted to use up: 


*MAC Bronzing Powder in Golden* - I haven't been using this much. I find it too shimmery, especially now that Summer has ended. I'll probably put it away for next Summer.
*MAC Pinch O' Peach blush* - getting there but still some around the edges which is getting really hard to pick up
*MAC Hey eyeshadow* - decent progress but still lots to go!
*MAC Patina eyeshadow* - hmm, I've only used this a handful of times
*Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer* - I've not needed to use too much concealer lately so not great progress
*Clarins Instant Light Natural* (there's about a third left) - As I started using this more often I started loving it again and don't want to use it up. Silly of me but I notice that I am 'saving it' more.
*Jack Black lip balm* (about a fifth left so not much longer to use this up) - Used this up! Will probably re-purchase once I use up a few other lip balms that I have laying around
*Maybelline Baby Lips Cherry* - Very happy that there is only about a third of this left
*MAC Lovelorn lipstick* - Not using this as much now that it's getting colder and I need more colour on my lips
*Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Aventure *- Used this up completely yesterday!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 12, 2014)

Another thing that occured to me during my decluttering preocess is that I'd really like to try to utalize my Costal Scents revealed palette. I won't call it part of the PP becuase it's barely touched and it would take me years to hit pan.  is easily my least favorite palette I onw. I don't know what it is about the colors in this palette but they just don't do it for me, the shimmer ones specifically. But since I own it and it's perfectly good, I'm going to challenge myself to use it as much as possible in the coming months.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm going to start project pan tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the things that I want to focus on are:

1. Mac bb powder in illuminating: I've hit major pan. Really like it...but need to finish it by December so I can make my once a year trek to mac for back to mac.

2. Mac bb powder in recharge: no pan yet, small dip. Need to finish by December.

3. Snail color control cc cream from memebox: about half way done. Like it but won't repurchase-just too many to use.

4. Mally eyebrow pencil and shader: pencil is almost done, should be gone in a month.

5. Urban decay sin primer: I've had it for about a year, lasts forever. Won't repurchase due to my primer stash.

6. Givenchy mascara: will toss in November-it's 3 months are up.

7. Mac lipglass viva glam 6: love the color, about half way gone. Would repurchase but need to use my stash first.

Those are the things I want to focus on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 12, 2014)

I am sooooooo close to done on 2 eyeshadows and my blush but they WILL NOT DIE!! Trying so hard to get them done and I'm wearing borderline excessive blush because I want then done!


----------



## dellebelli (Oct 14, 2014)

dellebelli said:


> My Project Pan is pretty straightforward.
> 
> Almost gone (1-5 uses):
> 
> ...


Updates!

The foundation is gone. It got a really nasty consistency at the end and what I used had to be washed off because it was peeling. I'm still using the mascara when I just want a *very* light coat, it's basically gone so I'll toss it soon.

I just dropped the palette on my tile floor...oops! It was already no good for travel, but now the mirrored top broke off and won't stay on. Lost some of the Kitten eyeshadow but the rest look fine. It's just going to continue living on my counter for a while; I love the colors but won't feel bad tossing it in a month or two now that it's completely un-tote-able.

I've been using the lip glaze a lot, but also the other two that came in the set - I love how they smell and I plan to use them all up by the end of the fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pressed powder may have dried out a bit? I'm not sure it's doing as much as it should be--I have to really push with the brush to get it out, but I'm slowly seeing more pan.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 14, 2014)

I haven't updated in forever, but I am still working on some items from a Project Pan I started in July! I finished two lippies and should finish a third by the end of the week! (Two of them were minis). I was also working on an eye palette (starting from very minimal use) and I have hit pan on one shade. I've decided I'm going to finish out three months with that palette, so I'll wrap up my Project Pan on 10/22. I'll post final pictures next week!


----------



## jaylilee (Oct 15, 2014)

im back! almost zero progress has been done on most of my items due to the fact that I haven't been wearing much makeup, BUT i can finally say I finished two mascaras and a bunch of other stuff, my eyeliner's getting smaller and my blush pan bigger.I also hit pan on my nyx eyebrow cake (the lighter color of the two in the dark brown duo). Only took me like 14 weeks...sigh.

Keep going you ladies! you're all doing great.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Oct 16, 2014)

So in regards to my previous list of items to pan and finish, I ended up either giving away or tossing the products that I was most unhappy with. 
I am now going to be shifting my project pan towards some other products, with a few from the previous list.

 *1. Benefit They're Real! Mini *- I have a bunch of deluxe mascaras, and this is currently my only open one, so I'm going to continue using it for three months and then tossing regardless of it's completely finished or not. (I don't want to risk eye infection or anything!)
*2. Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero *- This was on my previous list, I believe. I STILL have not managed to use up this little one! I want to use it up because I have other black eyeliners that I would love to get to as well. 
*3. Sephora + Pantone Universe Elemental Energy Palette *- I bought this one a while back because some of the colours looked gorgeous!!!!! But when It arrived, I was not as impressed with the quality. I can manage to get the colours to work if I try. So, my goal is to pan a few of the shades. I don't have to pan all of them, but I will try to start by aiming for 2. This will take a while, because I have hardly touched this palette. 
*4. Sleek Ultra Mattes v1 Palette *- I love Sleek's quality. My issue with this palette is the colours themselves. I bought this palette at a time when I loved colour, but to be completely honest here, I mostly experiment with neutral eye makeup. (I'm a fan of dramatic lips, so I almost always wear neutral eyes. Plus I just love the neutral palettes so much!) So like the other, I want to attempt panning at least one or two shadows from this palette. (To start.) 
*5. Estee Lauder Lipstick in Melon Shimmer *- My grandmother gave this to me because she knows I love makeup. However, I am personally more of a dark-lip fan. But I feel bad that she got it for me, so I feel like I should use up at LEAST half of the bullet! So that's my goal for this one. 
*6. TheBalm Bahama Mama *- This is not my perfect bronzer/contour product, so I just want to use it up. I want to hit pan on it. I think I'll try to achieve this by using it to contour my neck and collarbones, because I don't like the way it looks when using it for my cheekbones.
*7. Lakme Pure Rouge Blusher in Peach Affair *- I'm not sure if I mentioned this one before? And I don't have the time or patience to search for my previous posts. This blush is okay. I have better ones. I want to hit pan on this at least. Maybe after that I'll decide on if I finish the product or just toss it. 

Also, 
so I have these two eye shadows. L'oreal Infallible in Endless Sea, and MAC in Steamy. They're basically the same colour on me. Which one should I pan first? Steamy was $15, but the Endless Sea, imo, has way better pigmentation. I'm thinking about panning Endless Sea first, and then when it's finished, start using Steamy. I think part of me just wants to hold onto the MAC one more because it's MAC. And after I'm done both, if I ever am, I can re-purchase whichever I love more. (If I feel I even need this colour in my collection xD.)  What do you guys suggest?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 17, 2014)

Update to my project pan:

- Laura geller shine and sheild lip gloss got TOSSED! I have 2 more of these so why hang on to old gloss that could be expired? gone!

- Fresh rose lip balm treatment USED UP!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Dr. Brandt BB matte (still working on it, almost gone!)

- Mini makeup forever lipstick in N9 (still working on it almost gone!)

- Bobbi Brown gel eyeling pot in violet ink. (this puppy is going to be in my life forever! so much product in there...)

- NYX blush in Mocha (just using up as much as I can before I buy a replacement. package is broken and I don't want it hanging around uncovered for sanitary reason...using it up every day!)

-yves st laurent touche eclat (slowly using this up)

Oh and also...that costal scents revealed palette I never use is getting sanitized and passed to my BFF. Not going to force myself to use it anymore when I am jonesing to use some newer palettes. I feel good about this decision.


----------



## katielp (Oct 19, 2014)

I've been reading this thread for a while and it's time I partipate.

1- benefit fake up. I like this but it does crease quickly on me, even with powder.

2- revlon photo ready concealer. This has gotten better the older it is but I prefer loreal true match.

3-maybeline radiant concealer. love this. But I have two back ups.

I have about 1/4 left of these concealers

4- trader joes facial serum. I use this as a primer. It's good and cheap. Would consider repurchasing if I didn't have a million other primers to work through. I'm almost done with it though!

5- cover girl stay fabulous plus makeup for ever matte velvet. I had 1/2 left of each or so and for some reason I mixed them.

6-bare minerals lash domination. Love this, but mascara should only be open for so long

7- Mac painterly paint pot. Love this but have a million eye primers I need to use up maybe about halfway through it?

8- the balm sexy mama powder. It's decent but I prefer drugstore powder prices. Mega pan on this one!!

9- physicians formula canyon classics. Great Neutral shades I can pair with anything. Barely used yet.

10-makeup for ever lipstick. The free birthday sample from Sephora. I've never finished a lipstick before and got the idea from someone on this thread to start with a small one. Brilliant this is has only been used 2x.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 25, 2014)

Okay! I am wrapping up a 3 month long project pan. I'll put all my pictures and whatnot under a spoiler for length!



Spoiler



Here's where I started (7/22):




And here's where I am now! Note that the Cargo blush mini ended up shattering  and I didn't repress it well, so it went into the trash. And I removed the Color Tattoo from the project pan shortly after I started because I wanted to focus on the palette!




I actually finished this lippie up back in August (there wasn't much left):




And I've finished the other two lippies just in the last few weeks as well! It looks like there is some left on the Balm Stain, but that is just the plastic applicator. The darn Fake Up just won't die, but it is _almost_ there. Probably about 2-3 weeks left on there, if I had to guess? I am sick of it!!




Here's a close up of the palette progress:






In general, this was a huge wake up call, especially for eye shadow. Eye shadow palettes are my weakness, and I had never really realized just how long it would take to get through them. I spent 3 months on this one and only hit pan on one shade! Granted I was starting from it being barely used, but still. I have 8 large palettes (not even counting singles, duos, and quads)...if I wanted to cycle through all of them evenly next year, I'd be using each one for ~6 weeks--half the time I spent on this! Anyway, it was really a wake up call to limit my eye shadow buying. 

I also learned that for my next Project Pan I am going to pick softer eye shadows.   Those Too Faced matte colors are SERIOUSLY stiff!

On the lip products front, I actually was pleased with my progress and am not feeling _as_ stressed about that collection. They obviously don't last as long as powder products, but I realized that I can get through those products if I focus. Although I wonder if this would hold true for lipsticks, as opposed to balms and crayons?

Anyway, I'm looking forward to a little variety through the holiday season. I think my plan will be to use the 9 (!) weeks left in the year to cycle through my eye shadow palettes and decide what to focus on next. And then my next project pan will start in Jan. 2015!


----------



## Huds (Oct 25, 2014)

It's time for my 2 month update on my pan that palette (MUA heaven and earth) and I'm proud to say that I HIT PAN!!! As I said in my previous update the first shadow to show pan was the champagne color I use almost every day as a lid color or in my inner corner.

I'm definatly not sick of this palette yet, I still really enjoy using it. The past couple of weeks I've tried to create different looks using almost all of the shades, and I've gotten even more motivated to turn this in to a successful challenge


----------



## Oshare-girl (Oct 26, 2014)

Oshare-girl said:


> This is what I want to use up by the end of the year:
> 
> 1. Harajuku Lovers Love
> 
> ...


Here's my progress. So far I hit pan on the PF quad highlight shade. The Bite Musk lipstick is almost gone. The UD Rockstar eyeliner is getting smaller. Pixi peach concealer is almost gone. I've been using the Harajuku Lovers even though it seems to bother my boss. I can't stop now that I've started! No pan yet on the blush. I've been using everything daily.


----------



## Oshare-girl (Nov 1, 2014)

Finished the Bite lipstick in Musk and the Pixi peach concealer.


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry I've been MIA for a while.

I've finished my avon ideal flawless pressed powder!

I've been using other blushes but still using and making progress on my Covergirl cheekers blush in pure plum. Major pan!

Hit pan on my NYC Sunny bronzer &amp; it's moving along slowly but surely.

I got a little burnt out panning my unzipped palette but I'm still using it from time to time. No major progress to report on that palette tho.

Keep posting ladies! Love seeing all the progress and welcome to all the new people joining the project pan.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 3, 2014)

I finished a second lip product. Mini Posie Balm. I have not bought any of the items on my no buy list. I threw away some things that were either old or just did not work. I have been using my other items almost everyday but there is very little progress.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's my project pan for November/December:


Maybelline Age Rewind Concealers in Neutralizer and Brightener
Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation sample
Pond's BB Cream
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Inked in Pink
Revlon Balm Stain in Honey
Essence clear brow gel
ELF tinted brow gel
Physician's Formula Sexy Booster mascara
Physician's Formula mosaic bronzer

Most of these products are about halfway gone. I'm hoping to clear them out by the end of the year!

Pan that palette update:

I hit pan on Virgin, and the dips in Naked and Buck continue to grow. I have been neglecting this palette a bit lately, but I know I need to keep at it! I did buy Vice 3, though, so I think I might give myself a week off of Naked soon!


----------



## kira685 (Nov 4, 2014)

Working on:
- Too Faced Eye Love palette
- MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
- Tarte Lipsurgence mini in Lovely
- Smashbox Limitless eyeliner in Onyx

keeping these items in my Monday Club regularly as everyday makeup





ETA: I can't figure out how to flip the 2nd pic over lol whoops


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 4, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Here's my project pan for November/December:
> 
> 
> Maybelline Age Rewind Concealers in Neutralizer and Brightener
> ...


I just found a foundation by Victoria Jackson that I need to finish! It's about a year old, and I want it out of my collection, so it will replace the Tarte sample.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 4, 2014)

I hit pan on another of my Cinderella palette colors! Only one more go to reach my goal for the end of the year.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok I am calling this done and we are down to seven!! 



There's still a bit left around the sides but it's hard to get to. It's a $3 blush, I've more than gotten my money's worth, time to stick a fork in it.

Two more to go before I can add 5 new products as replacements!!


----------



## Huds (Nov 5, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ok I am calling this done and we are down to seven!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing! I've never sen that much pan on a blush before, how long did it take you to use it up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 5, 2014)

Huds said:


> Amazing! I've never sen that much pan on a blush before, how long did it take you to use it up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh gosh I don't even know lol. I've had it FOREVER. There's a pic on the first page of my starting point. I had just hit pan then, and that was late June. So about 4 months to get from to tiny pan spot to empty.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 5, 2014)

So I have decided to start 2015 with a bit of an undertaking: a year long project pan. I will be re-assessing my makeup collection come the end of this year and where I stand on my beauty related stash, then I plan on PPing it for all of 2015. I'll probably start a blog to track my progress along with posting in the forums and such...we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Huds (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm planing a year long project pan too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've made a massive list of products I want to use up in 2015, mostly makeup but also a lot of skincare/bodycare products. I will do a makeup inventory in december and probably change my items a little, and with a year long project pan and replacement only no buy (for ten months so I can reward myself with some holiday sets if I do well during the year), I hope that I can reduce the amount of products I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yay! There are a few of us on the Holiday Low Buy thread who wanted to challenge ourselves to a 2015 No Buy/Low Buy so I think a Project Pan will help those of us doing that, too.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kind of progress/update. 7 November 2014. 
*1. Benefit They're Real! Mini *- Tossed this. Wasn't getting much product on the brush which led to me not being satisfied with the results. I like They're Real! when it's a fresh, new tube. Also don't think I'll be re-purchasing. I have another mini, and a bunch of other deluxe samples. After I use all of them, I will most likely purchase L'oreal Voluminous Million Lashes, which I feel works better than They're Real!, same brush, and costs less. 
*2. Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero * 
*3. Sephora + Pantone Universe Elemental Energy Palette * 
*4. Sleek Ultra Mattes v1 Palette *
*5. Estee Lauder Lipstick in Melon Shimmer *- I got rid of this. Didn't like the colour on me, and I tried to make it work. 
*6. TheBalm Bahama Mama*
*7. Lakme Pure Rouge Blusher in Peach Affair *

I am going to add:

*8. Lumene Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover* - It's alright. I have another makeup remover, and I just want to use this one up so I can just use my last one. 
*9. Bath and Body Works Pink Chiffon Body Lotion* - I'm sure this was on my original list. But I'm re-adding it.


----------



## PaisleesMom89 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new! I stumbled onto this tread and have read through it religiously until page 21! I've been thinking of "project pan" for awhile! I decided to start easy. With some of my favorites, and a couple I need to get rid of. I'm starting with 8.

1. Kat Von D lock it foundation shade m56(reason to pan is it's going to be too dark for me soon)

2. Covergirl + Olay primer!

3. Urban decay setting spray

4. Revlon lipgloss

5. Pur minerals face powder

6. Khloe kardashian kardazzile palette

7. Voluminous lashes

8. Almay concealer

All pretty new except my KVD is over half way done. I'm on a strick no buy until all 8 are gone. I can add products once they are gone but I must pan original 8 to buy new. I can use other makeup but it would be in my own best interest to use my PP 8! It's gonna be pretty impossible to use all my KKP because I've never even hit pan on a eyeshadow before so hitting pan on all 6 colors is considered "done" for that. I want a Anastasia Beverly hills contour palette so that's what I'll treat myself to once I'm done my original 8! Thanks for letting me join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I look forward to updating y'all and watching for y'all's updates.


----------



## PaisleesMom89 (Nov 9, 2014)

Also wanted to quick review my Kat Von d lock it tattoo foundation! Like I said, using it in my original PP 8 because I have a lighter one being delivered because this will soon be too dark. So I guess it answers the "will buy again?" Question! Oh yes. Over and over again. It's very full coverage. The most in fact I've ever used. Which is wonderful for covering blemishes but it's so thick I can't use it by itself. I must use with a mosturizer or primer mixed in. I'm not sure if that defeats the full coverage purpose. It's not transfer resistant like it claims but it does stay on all day. And admit you I do sweat during the day. Recommend yes. Worth the money double yes! My new one will not be my everyday after this PP but it will be for date nights, pictures etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for letting me give my input.


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 11, 2014)

PaisleesMom89 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new! I stumbled onto this tread and have read through it religiously until page 21! I've been thinking of "project pan" for awhile! I decided to start easy. With some of my favorites, and a couple I need to get rid of. I'm starting with 8.
> 
> 1. Kat Von D lock it foundation shade m56(reason to pan is it's going to be too dark for me soon)
> 
> ...


----------



## BSquared (Nov 11, 2014)

GAHHH I am SO SO CLOSE on Too Faced Chocolate Milk and SO close on UD sin but they WILL. NOT. DIE. I'm trying to use them exclusively for a bit but mannn am I tired of boring neutral eyes everyday. Hopefully the too faced doesn't have more than another 2 weeks tops, UD maybe a month if I take a few breaks, hopefully less than that. My Nyx lipstick is getting down to the wire too. Maybe I'll post a progress picture tonight to give me motivation.

UD smog and Too Faced Taffy are not moving. And I don't remember what my last item was. Lemme go look.

Edit: OH GD UD Last Call. This is never going to get used up. When I add my 5 new items I may revise my rules a bit


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok I had changed my list around a few times but here's what I worked on &amp; I believe it was a huge success.

1. Bobbi brown rose gold eyeshadow- finished it!

2. Avon ideal flawless pressed powder- finished it!

3. &amp; 4. Avon lipsticks in toasted rose &amp; blush nude- finished them both!

5. Lorac eyeshadow primer- finished it!

6. Covergirl cheekers blush in pure plum- goal was to hit pan &amp; I did!

7. NYC Sunny bronzer- goal was to hit pan &amp; I did!

8. Lorac unZipped palette -before deciding to pan the whole palette I originally wanted to pan more than the original 2 I started with. I panned 3 more shadows for a total of 5 out of 10.

9. Naked 3 palette- goal was to hit pan on something. Yesterday I hit pan on burnout!

I am happy with the results. I will have to come up with a new project pan list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Oshare-girl (Nov 15, 2014)

I reached my goal on two more items from my project pan. I hit pan on the highlight shade in my Physicians Formula Canyon Classics quad. And I finished the Urban Decay eyeliner in Rockstar. That leaves me with 3 more things to finish by the end of the year. Exciting!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 15, 2014)

I finally decided to go through my stash today and get rid of some small samples that I know I won't use and to start making a list of Skincare samples so I could start using them up. While going through my stash, I was overwhelmed w how much I've accumulated especially in the lip balm, hand lotion and Skincare products. Oh and hair products too. At least I know I'll use up the hand creams and lip balms. I obsessively apply both daily.
Going to make an effort to finish up some Skincare deluxe samples, a mac blush that I've been using forever that I cannot seem to finish and at least a lipgloss and lipstick.
I love beauty sub boxes but man you accumulate so much stuff that it's become overwhelming.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel like I will never hit pan on a full size blush. I use the same Lancôme blush every day and I don't think I have made a dent in it. I think the next lip product that I will finish is my Korres Lip Butter about 3/4 gone and that will 3 if I count the mini Posie Balm but I don't know if I should count that one, I am about 1/2 way through my Baume in Love as well. I already have a back up since I knew I wanted a new Fresh Sugar in Plum and they had that Sephora sale so I already bought it but will not open it until I have finished 3 lip products.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm starting a project 10 pan today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to see how much I can get done before the 1st of the year. I put in mostly easy things because I want to stick with it. 

1. Nyx slim lip liner in light pink

2. Nyx slim eye liner in white

3. Sample of Clean perfume in clean skin

4. Mini perfume of Love &amp; Toast's Gin Blossom

5. Laqa and co. lippie in the purple color

6. UD lipstick mini in illicit

7. Neutrogena moisture smooth color stick in perfect plum

8. Prestige eyeliner in sepia

9. Formula 10.0.6 mattifying moisturizer

10. Dr. Lipp's balm mini


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 15, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I'm starting a project 10 pan today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to see how much I can get done before the 1st of the year. I put in mostly easy things because I want to stick with it.
> 
> 1. Nyx slim lip liner in light pink
> 
> ...


Welcome EggyBread! You'll be surprised how much makeup you'll use up when you use it continuously.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 16, 2014)

Now that I completed my first project pan, I've come up with a new list. This time I'm giving myself till January 1st to work on it. I'll reevaluate my stash and my list after Christmas.

1. Naked 3 dual ended eyeliner

Goal- finish it

2. Avon eyeshadow primer

Goal- finish it

3. Vaseline rosy lips

Goal- finish it

4. Naked 3 palette

Goal- hit pan on 1 more eyeshadow

5. Lorac Unzipped palette

Goal- either hit pan on 1 more eyeshadow

Or finish 1 eyeshadow. Still going to try to

pan the whole palette but I'm going to set

Small goals.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 16, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I'm starting a project 10 pan today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to see how much I can get done before the 1st of the year. I put in mostly easy things because I want to stick with it.
> 
> 1. Nyx slim lip liner in light pink
> 
> ...


1. I ended up giving it to my sister because it's just the wrong color for me. I'm replacing it with TokyoMilk Perfume sample in Tainted Love.

3. Poured it all over my arm this morning because I am skilled like that. Replacing it with Demeter roller ball in Salt Air.

7. Way too frosty for me. Gave to sister. Replacing it with Butter London lipstick in Ruby Murray. I'm not expecting to finish this one soon, but I like dabbing it over illicit, so I figured I'd add it.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 17, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> So I have decided to start 2015 with a bit of an undertaking: a year long project pan. I will be re-assessing my makeup collection come the end of this year and where I stand on my beauty related stash, then I plan on PPing it for all of 2015. I'll probably start a blog to track my progress along with posting in the forums and such...we'll see how it goes!


Here it is. My very first post! I have to make the blog pretty yet &gt;_&gt; but that'll hopefully be done soon. A required intro as usual: http://abeautyprojectblog.blogspot.com/

Fingers crossed. I think that and this forum will hopefully keep me accountable to actually use up stuff regularly...at least, that's the plan.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 18, 2014)

OMG IT HAPPENED. Today, November 18th 2014 is the day I FINISHED AN EYESHADOW. There is a tiny tiny bit left in the corners but I can't get to it without it being difficult so I am calling it done and WE ARE DOWN TO SIX!!! Sure it was the most boring light brown crease color ever, but it's GONE! A whole eyshadow!! I would say I'll miss it but I'm pretty sure I have the exact same color in the chocolate bar palette soooooooo.

I present to you the death of chocolate milk from the too faced a few of my favorite things palette. I even cleaned him up a bit for the picture  






Woohoo almost time to add new stuff. I'm hoping sin will bite the dust in the next few weeks!

Edit: phone quality and shadows are making it look like there's a bit around the edge. I promise all that is actually eyeshadow is those tiny little things in 3 of the corners, one is completely empty!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Nov 18, 2014)

I poked a pin into the BareMinerals blush I am panning. I'm a cheater like that. But it really helps to motivate me to see that little bit of pan. Otherwise I would cave and buy one of the gazillion holiday palettes.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 19, 2014)

1. TokyoMilk Perfume sample in Tainted Love
2. Nyx slim eye liner in white
3. Demeter roller ball in Salt Air
4. Mini perfume of Love &amp; Toast's Gin Blossom
5. Laqa and co. lippie in the purple color
6. UD lipstick mini in illicit
7. Butter London lipstick in Ruby Murray
8. Prestige eyeliner in sepia
9. Formula 10.0.6 mattifying moisturizer
10. Dr. Lipp's balm mini


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm so excited! I noticed the pan getting larger in my Naked eyeshadow from my naked palette. I have noticed that the brush I use makes a huge difference. A soft haku brush barely disturbs the shadow, while a much stiffer brush seems to kick up a lot of dust... then again, the shadows have gotten much dustier the closer I get to the pan, so it might also be that. I don't want to be wasting shadow just to hit pan on it, but I am still getting huge satisfaction out of seeing that shade go faster. It's too ashy on me so it looks muddy...I much prefer the warmth of mac Kid (which is a darn shame considering Kid got discontinued).


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 22, 2014)

1. TokyoMilk Perfume sample in Tainted Love
2. Nyx slim eye liner in white
3. Demeter roller ball in Salt Air
4. Mini perfume of Love &amp; Toast's Gin Blossom
5. Laqa and co. lippie in the purple color
6. UD lipstick mini in illicit
7. Butter London lipstick in Ruby Murray
8. Prestige eyeliner in sepia
9. Formula 10.0.6 mattifying moisturizer
10. Dr. Lipp's balm mini

I think the next thing will be the mini lipstick.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 22, 2014)

When project panning do any of you set out a time limit for yourself? I was thinking of starting a project pan in January but only giving myself until the end of March to finish. My goal is to use 10 make up items and 10 body/skin care items every three months and would continue this through all of 2015. How great would it be to use up 80 products by the end of the year?! Obviously not all of the items would have to be full size. They could be anything - deluxe size products, one specific eye shadow, a lip gloss, etc.

Thoughts, suggestions?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 22, 2014)

SassyPeach said:


> When project panning do any of you set out a time limit for yourself? I was thinking of starting a project pan in January but only giving myself until the end of March to finish. My goal is to use 10 make up items and 10 body/skin care items every three months and would continue this through all of 2015. How great would it be to use up 80 products by the end of the year?! Obviously not all of the items would have to be full size. They could be anything - deluxe size products, one specific eye shadow, a lip gloss, etc.
> 
> Thoughts, suggestions?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm working on my first one, so I'm not sure how it will go exactly, but I plan on seeing where I am Jan. 1st and going from there.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 22, 2014)

1. TokyoMilk Perfume sample in Tainted Love
2. Nyx slim eye liner in white
3. Demeter roller ball in Salt Air
4. Mini perfume of Love &amp; Toast's Gin Blossom
5. Laqa and co. lippie in the purple color
6. UD lipstick mini in illicit
7. Butter London lipstick in Ruby Murray
8. Prestige eyeliner in sepia
9. Formula 10.0.6 mattifying moisturizer
10. Dr. Lipp's balm mini

I was right.


----------



## Margiee (Nov 24, 2014)

My goal is to have this completed by the end of the year.

1.  Rimmel Match Perfection Concealer in Fair *goal: use it up*

GONE!

2. Elf Studio Eyebrow Kit in Light Brown *goal: use up the wax*

Pan is definitely getting bigger, but still less than half of the pan is showing

3.  Urban Decay mini-lipstick in Liar *goal: use it up*

I am failing at this, I have used it like three times

4.  Ulta Eyeshadow in Camel *goal: use it up*

I have hit pan! It's small but I'm doing great at using it

5.  Covergirl Clumpcrusher in Brown Black *goal: use it up*

GONE!

6.  Lorac Pocket Pro in Nude *goal: hit pan*

I've been using this less than I thought I would be, but I'm still making slow progress

7. Benefit High Beam* goal: use it up*

I've been using this.  I think I can see some progress when I compare to my starting picture.


----------



## Huds (Nov 24, 2014)

Three month pan that palette completed! I haven't made any significant progress this month, probably because I didn't wear makeup as often as I tend to do. The pan in the champagne shade is a little bit bigger, but I haven't hit pan on any more shades. I have dips in a few of them though. I am very proud of myself this far, I have only used other shadows less than five times. I won't focus very hard on hitting pan the upcoming months, I'd rather enjoy every day use by switching shadows whenever I feel like it, instead of just using one until it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 25, 2014)

YOU GUYYYYSSSSSS it happened again!! UD Sin is officially done!! That means we are down to 5 and I am officially half way done!!

My original rules state I'm now allowed to purchase one thing, but since I've been a little, uh, lax in my no buy rules, I'm foregoing that. Reward for 10 gone is still but vouvray.

This also means I get to rotate in 5 new things! I'll go through the stash tonight and post my updated project pan!

Proof it's really gone: 


Edit: you can also see my non progress on last call here. Meh.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 25, 2014)

bsquared said:


> YOU GUYYYYSSSSSS it happened again!! UD Sin is officially done!! That means we are down to 5 and I am officially half way done!!
> 
> My original rules state I'm now allowed to purchase one thing, but since I've been a little, uh, lax in my no buy rules, I'm foregoing that. Reward for 10 gone is still but vouvray.
> 
> ...


That is so awesome! Keep on going. Very proud of you.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 25, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> That is so awesome! Keep on going. Very proud of you.


Thank you, dear!!

You know it really puts things in perspective though. I started this in what, June? And with effort, I managed to finish 5 (almost at 6) things up entirely.  FIVE.

And how many things are in my collection? Hundreds?? Really, really makes me stop and think why I have so much stuff.

I think I'm going to do well on 100 day no buy starting next year!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 25, 2014)

My original List back in June vs now:

*Powder Eyeshadow*

Mac All That Glitters

Mac Shroom

Ben Nye "Black" Shadow single

*Cream Eyeshadow*

Maybelline Color Tattoo Bad to the Bronze

Maybelline Color Tattoo Barely Branded

Maybelline Color Tattoo Rich Mahogany

*Blush*

Tarte blush in Exposed

Nars blush in Torrid -- Now there's a dip! 

Cargo blush in Tonga  --- *hit large pan. *

*Bronzer*

NYC bronzer in Sunny

Nars bronzer blush in Zen

Tarte Park Ave Princess bronzer, deluxe sample

*Eyeliner*

UD 24/7 liner in Zero --- Down to 40% left from a full pencil. 

Rimmel Scandaleyes in brown

Stila Liquid Liner Pencil

*Lip products*

Revlon lip butter in pink truffle *DONE!*

  --- Replaced with Revlon Lip Butter Berry Smoothie, which is now a month away from being done.

Revlon lip butter in Fig **NOT PICTURED

Mac cremesheen lip glass in Looks Like Sin *DONE!*

* *--- Replaced with Revlon Lip Butter in Raspberry Pie. 

*Concealer*

Mac Studio finish concealer in NC35 -- Considerable dip. 

Bobbi brown corrector in Peach -- Now at 60%. When I started it was brand spanking new. 

Sephora Concealer (discontinued) -- *DONE! *

*Miscellaneous*

UDPP in Original --- 40% left! 

----

I realized I am slow as molasses in doing project pan but I feel part of it is I did not use these items consistently every day. So next year the goal is to use my project pan items every. single. day. until they're gone.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 25, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Thank you, dear!!
> 
> You know it really puts things in perspective though. I started this in what, June? And with effort, I managed to finish 5 (almost at 6) things up entirely.  FIVE.
> 
> ...


No kidding! It's insane how long it takes to finish these things and considering all the "options" we have, in the hundreds, it's going to take a very long time to finish it all lol....


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 28, 2014)

I met my goal and hit pan on a third shadow in my Sephora Cinderella pallette! In the course of this, I also discovered that I really do enjoy this pallette, so it's a keeper! Now I need to find a new project, probably for something for 2015. Thanks for the inspiration, ladies!


----------



## Margiee (Nov 28, 2014)

I hit pan on Lorac nude! I hit pan on Lorac nude!


----------



## kyxli (Nov 29, 2014)

I feel like my project pan is never going to end. I've been using the same blush for a few months, and I've barely made a dent in it. Ugh, and I'm getting really sick of the eyeshadow I'm trying to pan. I think I might take a break from these items for a week or so, so I don't go crazy.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 29, 2014)

Gonna see if I can get past my anxiety enough to do a project pan next month... on the hit-list, all my Rimmel stuff. I just don't like it but it was my starter makeup wardrobe so I wore the heck out of it.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok!! New project pan since I finished 5! No pics because my phone is being wonky but....

_from the original list_

*nyx butter lipstick in cotton candy*

Goal: finish it. 85% done now, shouldn't be long

*too faced cream colored ponies from the a few of my favorite things palette*

Goal: finish it. Over 1/2 done.

*UD Smog from the ammo palette*

Goal: finish it. Probably slightly less than half left but I think I can do it!

*too faced taffy from the a few of my favorite things palette*

Revised goal: pan it. This is sooooo boring, it comes across satin white on my lids and I won't finish it soon so we're switching the goal to pan. Dent in it but a long way to go.

*UD Last Call from the ammo palette*

Revised goal: pan it. I just can not make this work with a whole lot. So pan it is. I'm probably 1/2 way to pan at this point.

_new stuff_

*Josie Maran Argan illuminator*

Goal: finish it. 3/4 empty but I am insanely guilty of "saving" this because I like it. I need to use it up, it's getting old.

*maybelline instant age rewind concealer in neutralizer*

Goal: finish it. Probably half done, I have 4 of these in various shades, this is my least favorite and I want it done.

*Tarte Smooth Operator finishing powder*

Goal: finish it. 70% done, but I do NOT like this and it needs to get used or tossed so I'm trying to go with used.

*Jordanna lip liner in tawny*

Goal: finish it. I'm not big on lip liner and I need to use the ones I do have so I'm going to make it a point to use this.

*indie sample fest*

Goal: finish 5. I have soooo many indie samples and I have soooo many more coming and I need an action plan. My first 5 to use up:

1. Hello waffle Bach (I also have a full size)

2. Hello waffle Mendelssohn (full size of this too)

3. Glamour doll eyes pollution (and full size of this)

4. Backstreet makeup company gingah

5. Backstreet makeup company teenage wasteland (these 2 I love. Once I finish 10 indie samples I can buy full sizes of these once no buy is over!)

Yay new stuff!!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 30, 2014)

In addition to the JFR lipstick palette, I am adding my tube of MAC "Fantasia" lipstick to pan out. I will top with different glosses to avoid boredom, but I want to use these things up.


----------



## Margiee (Dec 3, 2014)

Picture of progress! Trying to stay motivated


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 3, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Picture of progress! Trying to stay motivated


That's some great progress! I keep hearing over and over that those high bean type highlighters from benefit take forfreakingever to finish, so best of luck! Keep at it! start mixing a tiny bit with your foundation perhaps for a luminous glow when you dont want a straight up highlight... might make it go a bit faster.


----------



## Margiee (Dec 3, 2014)

@@jaylilee thank you! It has been taking FOREVER but it's less full than when I started and I really am liking it. I will have to try the foundation idea!


----------



## Huds (Dec 8, 2014)

2015 is almost here, and so is my list of things I want to use up. I have 45 products on my list (!!!) and I know I will never be able to finish all of them in a year! My goal is to make progress and get some use out of all of them, and use up 30 of them completly. It will be very hard, since I only finished 11 makeup products this year, but I will try my best. I don't really know how I will do this, becuse a project 45 pan would be very overwhelming. Do you fellow project panners have any ideas? I have been thinking about doing project 10 pans, weekly makeup baskets or monthly makeup baskets.

- Rimmel stay matte primer

- 2x benefit potefessional (deluxe sample size)

- Mua eyeshadow primer

- Maybelline fit me foundation

- Mua matte foundation

- Mua bb cream

- Benefit some kind a gorgeous (deluxe sample size)

- 2x mua pressed powder

- Elf mineral booster

- Elf jumbo eyeshadow stick french lace

- Urban Decay 24/7 glide on shadow pencil sin (deluxe sample size but almost as big as the full size)

- Urban Decay primer potion greed (deluxe sample size)

- Mua heaven and earth eyeshadow palette

- Unknown loose eyeshadow

- Isadora contour kajal black

- Elf mineral eyeliner ash

- Mua glitter eyeliners pencil malt chocolate

- Isadora twist up metallic eye pen black

- Elf studio liquid eyeliner

- Elf essentials liquid eyeliner midnight

- Elf essentials liquid eyeliner plum

- Mua brow kit

- 3x benefit they'te real mascara (deluxe sample size)

- Bellapierre mascara

- Mua blush shade 1

- Mua blush shade 6

- Elf studio blush candid coral

- Elf studio blush tickled pink

- Benefit benetint (deluxe sample size)

- Mua pressed powder in a darker shade (for contouring)

- Sephora bronzer

- Elf cream eyeshadow duo sugar cookie

- Sleek professional finishing powder

- Elf matte lip pencil natural

- Elf mineral lipstick nicely nude

- Elf mineral lipstick natural nymph

- Elf conditioning lip balm mellow melon

- Mua intense kisses lip gloss sealed with a kiss

- Mua intense kisses lip gloss smooch

- Victoria's secret minty lip gloss

- Elf glossy gloss ballet slippers


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm just coming here to say I'm going to come up with a few items to 'project pan' for 2015, starting with my Tarte BeMattenificent palette. I have to figure out what else I want to use up... I need to go through and update my inventory and check use/expiration.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 8, 2014)

@@Huds that's so ambitious! There is a Monday Club thread where a lot of us focus on items for a week at a time, and even a 100 day no-buy thread!


----------



## Margiee (Dec 8, 2014)

Just coming to say that I have officially lost it.  I had a dream about my eye shadow being over half pan.  

(It was a very exciting/happy dream though...)


----------



## Huds (Dec 9, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @@Huds that's so ambitious! There is a Monday Club thread where a lot of us focus on items for a week at a time, and even a 100 day no-buy thread!


Haha, maybe a little too ambitious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I will pick a smaller number of products, maybe five, and use them as a project pan until they're gone. That way I will see progress on them and I can rotade the rest of my face so I won't get crazy for using the same stuff every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am already in the 100 day no buy thread, but I started mid november so the 100 days will be 150 if I succeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Oshare-girl (Dec 9, 2014)

@@Huds, I'm planning a Project 40 Pan for 2015. I'm rotating 10 products each season which includes my daily stuff like base, concealer, eyeshadow primer. I find that it keeps things interesting enough for me and gives me a good idea of how long it takes to use things up. Plus I'm going to try to pan a palette. At this point, my makeup is old enough that this will be their last hurrah. After the season is up, they are going to be tossed. I am determined to start fresh in 2016!


----------



## Huds (Dec 9, 2014)

@@Oshare-girl That's a very good idea! I definatly have enough products to categorize them into seasons!


----------



## debs15 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been doing a Project Pan where I revise it every month because it starts to feel like a hassle using the same things everyday for each month.  So far, I have to work on the following till the end of December (and most likely some of the items will be on the list again for next month):

1.  *MAC Satin Taupe e/s* - There's a HUGE pan on this one and I think I can finish it by the end of January if I continue to use this often.

2.  *MAC Haux e/s* - There's pan showing, thankfully.  It's been on my list for a few months now but I have to try to use this up and at least create a bigger visible pan.

3.  *Aquaphor* - I already purchased a new tube but I'm going to finish up the old one first.

4.  *MAC White Frost e/s* - Big dip but have to keep using!

5.  *MAC Fun Fun l/s* - I only have 1cm of this left! It's a bit too light for me as my taste has changed so I will apply gloss over it.

6.  *MAC Nanogold e/s* - Huge dip and not my favorite eye shadow but I've been trying to use this daily.  So hard to get rid of.

7.  *MAC Peaches blush* - Pan showing and dip around center.  I've been using this daily.

8.  *MAC Honour blush *- I still have a long way to go with this one but I'd like to use up as much as possible for the rest of this month.

9.  *Badger Cuticle Care* - Almost done with this one! I have to finish this by this month or some time in January.

10.  *TJ Pumpkin Body Butter* - Almost done with this, too.  Finish by the end of this month.


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 16, 2014)

debs15 said:


> I've been doing a Project Pan where I revise it every month because it starts to feel like a hassle using the same things everyday for each month.  So far, I have to work on the following till the end of December (and most likely some of the items will be on the list again for next month):
> 
> 1.  *MAC Satin Taupe e/s* - There's a HUGE pan on this one and I think I can finish it by the end of January if I continue to use this often.
> 
> ...


Can I just mention to you how Impressed I am you have pan on so many eyeshadows? I have hit pan on one eyeshadow my whole life. ONE. I'm still working on it ;--;. I need to make myself be more consistent with my use of a shade of shadow, as I rotate too often... most of my shades look like theyve never been touched =/


----------



## debs15 (Dec 18, 2014)

@@jaylilee Lol eye shadows can take forever to finish (which is why I'm having such a hard time with my MAC nanogold e/s) but I have zero idea as to how I finished many eye shadows in general.  When I do try to finish something, I try to incorporate it into my looks so that I can use it up faster.  Yes, it does get boring sometimes but it works!


----------



## debs15 (Dec 18, 2014)

debs15 said:


> 1.  *MAC Satin Taupe e/s* - There's a HUGE pan on this one and I think I can finish it by the end of January if I continue to use this often.
> 
> 2.  *MAC Haux e/s* - There's pan showing, thankfully.  It's been on my list for a few months now but I have to try to use this up and at least create a bigger visible pan.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to hold myself accountable for finishing up my things and decluttering.  So far, I have finished my old Aquaphor and a different hand lotion that was not on my original list which is fine with me.  The TJ Pumpkin Body Butter has a few more uses left, too.  Since I have finished a copule of things, I will add in MAC Sweet Sienna pigment that I had pressed and it was full in the pan, too.

Here are the current pans that I have so far for eye shadows and the other on the bottom is the cuticle product lol:

L-R:  MAC Sweet Sienna pigment (pressed), MAC Satin Taupe, MAC Haux (which I sadly dropped but the work put in to see the pan was all me lolol)


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 18, 2014)

@@debs15 Wow! I hope I can hit that much pan one day! That's seriously so inspiring.


----------



## debs15 (Dec 19, 2014)

@JuliaGhostx3  Thank you and you will see so much pan in your collection, too! :luv:


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 20, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Now that I completed my first project pan, I've come up with a new list. This time I'm giving myself till January 1st to work on it. I'll reevaluate my stash and my list after Christmas.
> 
> 1. Naked 3 dual ended eyeliner
> 
> ...


I know I won't accomplish everything on my list but I have reached 2 of my goals:

1. I finished the Avon eyeshadow primer

2. I not only hit pan on 1 more eyeshadow from the Naked 3 palette....I hit pan on 2 more for a total of 3.


----------



## debs15 (Dec 21, 2014)

@@azalea97 Very nice!!!


----------



## Huds (Dec 22, 2014)

I reorganized my makeup collection today, to suit my upcoming project pan better. All of the items I want to use up in 2015 now live on a shelf in my bathroom, and the rest are stored away in a large drawer in my bedisade table so I won't reach for them instegs (my bf is almost always sleeping white I do my makeup). I have also figured out how I will do my projekt pan and still be able to switch out some products  I will start January 1st with five project pan products I have picked out, and I will use them until they are gone. In the begonning of every month I will add in a couple of products so I always start out with anywhere between 5 and 10 project pan items. The products I add in will be those i don't have more than maybe two months of use left of, because I need to see progress to be able to stay strong. In addition to this I will rotate the rest of the products on my "to use up list", as kind of a biweekly makeup bag, but with only five products 

The first five products in my project pan are:

Benefit porefessional (deluxe sample) - I'm not really a primer person so I want to use up all the primers that I own and I probably won't buy any more. I'm really impressed with how long this little tube has lasted though, I have used it almost every day for 1-2 months and I still have almost half of it left.

Mua matte foundation (depoted into a lush sample jar) - This is not matte at all but I get it to work by mixing it with my maybelline fit me, I have probably no more than two weeks of usage left.

Elf mineral eyeliner ash - I like everything about this eyeliner apart from the color (gray). I usually apply a black or dark brown eyeshadow on top of this to make it less gray. I have about 1,5 cm or 1/2 inch left of this.

Benefit they're real mascara (deluxe sample) - Waterproof mascara is the only thing that holds the curl on my very straight lashes, and this is not wp. When I use it on top of a wp mascara it works very well and I really like how it looks. I have been using this every day for two months and I can feel the tube is geting empty.

Mua brow kit - This comes with two eyebrow shades, a highlighter darker than my skin and a wax. I only use the lighter of the two brow colors, and I only have the rims left, You need a very tiny amount of this though so i think it will last me a while.


----------



## annatomical (Dec 24, 2014)

I hit pan in my MAC Rosy Outlook blush.  Since its my favourite blush I am going mental because I really want another one.  I have too much of blush I think its best for me to focus on using my stash instead of getting replacements.  There is a creme blush in my stash that looks similar so it may be a good idea for me to focus on that next?

Also I hit bottom of my Lancome Aquatique eye shadow base.  Though I have a backup which I plan to open after the first Aquatique is gone.  I will wait until I hit pan or even longer on my second/backup Aquatique before I consider buying another Aquatique eye shadow base.


----------



## annatomical (Dec 27, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Mica gel eyeliner: I don't wear cat eye or black liner that often, but this is starting to dry up, so I've been using it at the base of my lashes to make them look fuller. I hate that it dries super hard on the brush really quickly and that means I have to wash my brush every time I use it. I'm too lazy for that!


I'm not sure if this message is too late - one thing you may want to try is using your blow dryer to warm up the gel eyeliner that's drying out - it could make your gel eyeliner softer and easier to use.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay, here we go, a Project 10 Pan to kick of 2015!

Clockwise from top center: 





Tarte Smooth Operator Amazonian Clay Pressed Finishing Powder: This already has a decent amount of pan showing, but the chunks at the side are fairly big. Not my favorite powder ever, but I need to get through it!
Tarte Lipsurgence in Enamored (deluxe size): I got this in a set last Christmas, and I've just been ignoring it in my collection. A bit bolder than what I normally wear on my lips, so this might be tough for me!
Tarte Lipsurgence in Grateful (deluxe size): Another one from that set (trying to work that set out of my collection obviously!). Fairly easy nude to wear, so hopefully it isn't too hard.
NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie: I love these, but have way too many. This one will be annoying to track my progress on since most of the tube is opaque.
Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment in Petal: I used to really like these (and thus hoarded them) and have way too many. I'll try to move this one out of my collection. 
Makeup Forever Eyeliner in Black (deluxe): Oops this one went on the roll as I took the picture. I have soo many eyeliners but don't wear them on a daily basis. I'm going to try to start tight-lining every day so I can start to use them up.
Bite Beauty Lipstick Duo in Lychee/Musk: Lychee is almost completely gone, but I need to work on Musk. I find this pulls a little brown on me, but hopefully I can wear it with a lipstick over it. 
The Balm Time Balm Concealer in Lighter than Light: Meh, I just don't like this product that much. Too dry, and the lid is broken. But I bought it and would like to get my money's worth. I might be okay with calling this one "done" once I hit pan and not make myself finish the whole thing.
Lorac Mint Edition Palette: I have no intentions of doing a full pan-that-palette and trying to finish it. I like this palette but have ignored it to use others. I figure focusing on it for a few months will help me make progress at least. Also, I'm not going to use the blush in here too much (just not my favorite), but I will try to use the highlighter!
Revlon Colorstay Foundation in Ivory: This is just slightly too light for me, but not so wrong that I feel like I should throw my money down the drain! And this is the time of year that I'm palest. So I'm going to try to use this a few times a week for the duration of the project to see where I get
So as I said, I know realistically I won't finish some of these items any time soon. But I want to focus on these items until the end of March - 3 months (pretty much the duration of the 100 days no buy). I'm going to let myself rotate in other items in every-other-week Monday club, and if I find I really hate a product (ahem, the concealer), I don't need to use it every day. Just give it my best effort. 

Palette close up for progress reference!




Here we go!


----------



## debs15 (Jan 1, 2015)

So, it's time for me to reset my project pan for the new month.  Some of the items I had listed last month are now finished or pan has increasingly gotten bigger to where the eye shadows are just looking like a ring.  The ones that are almost finished or have major pan will be brought again.

Also, I have made a list of 15 items to continuously use for this month and if I don't hit pan on some of the items, that's okay because at least I have used it and maybe I will bring it again to my next February project pan. 

*January Project Pan*

1.  *MAC Haux e/s* - Still have pan showing and I will work on making the pan even more visible this month

2.  *MAC Fun Fun lipstick* - Almost done!

3.  *MAC White Frost e/s* - Still has a big dip in center so I need to work on this.

4.  *Cherry Chapstick* -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Gotta keep using this before my other favorite lip balms!

5.  *Benefit Watts Up* - Still quite a long way to go on this one but I need to use this up as much as possible.

6.  *MAC Honour blush* - Since it's more of a highlight yet kind of subtle compared to my other highlighters, I'll use this on top of Benefit Watts Up.

7.  *MAC Satin Taupe* - So almost done with this one! I just want this to go away already. Lol

8.  *MAC Night Manoeuvres e/s* - No dent even with daily use.  Have to keep trying.

9.  *MAC Personal Style blush* - I really like this and I don't know why I haven't been using it. Time to get back to giving it some attention.

10.  *Tazorac* - Almost expiriing but I'm also almost done with it as well.

11.  *HABA Vitamin C serum* - Almost done with this one and could be finished after a few more days!

12.  *Sephora Hello Kitty Apple Balm* - Haven't really used it other than to swatch. I should carry this with me.

13.  *Vaseline Rosy Lips *- I've only used it twice...maybe I should carry this with me, too. :lol:

14.  *MAC Nanogold e/s* - There's a dip but I know this will last me a really long time. It's not even my favorite e/s to use at all but I'll keep trying to use this daily just to use it up.

15.  *Mini nail polish* - Not sure as to which color yet but since I paint my nails twice a week, I'm hoping I won't get bored of the color since I'd have it on a few days each week or every other week for this month. I put this on my pp list just so I can be mildly close to somewhat using it up.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm doing the 100 Day No-Buy, and though I'd pick a few products to finish up while I'm at it. They've been kicking around my collection for a while, and I just want them done.

Here are 14 items.




Opened to see where they are.




I stood these up to see how full they are.




 
*Full list:*
*1. Rimmel Stay Matte Powder* --  about 40% left. I don't really care for this because it does not keep me matte at all, and you can't carry it around for touch-ups because of the flimsy packaging. I've only used it with a brush, but am hoping if I try a sponge it will be more mattifying. I'll play around with it some more, but will not repurchase once it's done.
*2. Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray: *about 50% left -- This also seems to do nothing for me, and I hardly ever use it, hence the super old packaging. I do not notice any extra longevity when spraying with this. I want to try the new L'Oreal finishing spray because I hear it works really well, and will buy that once I'm done with this.
*3. Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment deluxe size:* about 50% left (plus I plan to dig till the end). It was last year's Sephora Birthday gift, and I know these Fresh Products go bad relatively quickly. This is pretty good, and I'm enjoying it ok, though I find Fresh lip products to feel so heavy on the lips. 
*4. Almay Get Up and Grow Mascara: *seems nearing the end -- I bought this because of emilynoel on youtube. It's her favorite drugstore mascara. I see why she likes it, but it's not my fave. It's a dry formula and takes a lot of coats to get anywhere.
*5. Urban Decay Perversion Mascara Deluxe Sample: *just recently opened, going strong -- I am enjoying this one.
*6. Lorac Lip Liner, Color is called 09. *Its a brownie nude, with some red in it. About 80% left -- This color works really well for me and looks flattering, and I just want to use it up, because I find myself not using lip liners much.
7. *NYX Lip Liner. *I think its in Natural, but has rubbed off. About 20% left -- I have quite enjoyed this, especially with a gloss over it, and am so close to the end, I just want to see it done. It's good for more definition when I wear nudes. I will likely repurchase though, after my no buy.
*8. Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lip Gloss, Midnight Cowboy: *half done -- This is the lipgloss I will top the NYX liner with. It was the bonus that came with the Naked Palette, and it's about time with it. It's very pretty though.
*9. Maybelline Master Precise Liquid Eyeliner: *starting to show first signs of drying -- This is so black and the tip is so easy to control. It seems like a great, great liner and it is, but it is not waterproof in the slightest. If my eyes tear, or it's raining, or anything wet gets on my eyes, it bleeds out all over the place, so I only wear this on "dry" days. I came into another backup from The L'Oreal Testing group.
*10. Charlotte Tillbury Rock and Kohl Eyeliner, Barbarella Brown, *about 40% left -- This is very nice, but is so creamy that I have to sharpen it often, and thus it goes fast, making it not worth the price to me. It is quite dark for a brown -- nearly black.
*11. Chanel Stylo Eyeliner in Beryl:* 20% left -- A shimmery pale lavender, and is good for the waterline, adding light and reflection to the eyes. It's so close!
*12. Elf Eyebrow Kit. *I only use the waxy side. 15% left -- This has gotten very regular use for well over a year, and I bought a back up because I thought I was nearly done. This was months ago. But I do like this product.
*13. Nails Inc Mini Polish in Jermyn Street: *about 80% left -- I consider this my most ambitious item, even though its a mini because I have so many polishes and switch up all the time. I figure, if I use it every other mani, I stand a chance. I mean, what's in there, 10 manis worth?
*14. FlowerbyKenzo Rollerball Spray: *65% left -- When I had the vial sample, I really enjoyed it so bought the roller ball size, but now I'm over it. I want to see it gone.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

What do you guys do when you realise that you absolutely hate a product? 
I have two specific products on my project pan list that I find myself dreading to use. I guess being forced to use them made me realise that I don't want to use them. And I don't want to force myself to use/pan items that don't make me happy to use. 

The items are the Sleek Ultra Mattes V1 palette and theBalm bahama mama bronzer. 

There's still a lot in both, so I was thinking about giving them away to friends or something after sterilizing them, but I also feel like that's some how cheating. But I also don't want to be miserable using my products.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 2, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> What do you guys do when you realise that you absolutely hate a product?
> 
> I have two specific products on my project pan list that I find myself dreading to use. I guess being forced to use them made me realise that I don't want to use them. And I don't want to force myself to use/pan items that don't make me happy to use.
> 
> ...


Honestly, if I absolutely hate it and it doesn't work for me I usually toss it. I don't feel right giving things to people if I can't 100% sure say it is "sterile", so that rules out a ton of products. Also, there's no point in using something you can't stand. I think most of us wear makeup because it makes us happy, so if you're doing something that's the opposite of that, it kind of defeats the purpose to use something just because you feel like you wasted money, or want to completely use it. 

One that is killing me right now is a Missha cleansing cream. I hate it, but since I dip my hand into it I can't give it to anyone. I think I'll just end up tossing it anyway because I have at least twenty cleansers sitting in my stash that I need to use up.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 2, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> What do you guys do when you realise that you absolutely hate a product?
> 
> I have two specific products on my project pan list that I find myself dreading to use. I guess being forced to use them made me realise that I don't want to use them. And I don't want to force myself to use/pan items that don't make me happy to use.
> 
> ...


I always toss things I hate. Life's too short! And if you're like me you probably have many more things that you love. Why use something you hate while the things you love sit there and get old?


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

recklesslysober said:


> I always toss things I hate. Life's too short! And if you're like me you probably have many more things that you love. Why use something you hate while the things you love sit there and get old?





goldendarter said:


> Honestly, if I absolutely hate it and it doesn't work for me I usually toss it. I don't feel right giving things to people if I can't 100% sure say it is "sterile", so that rules out a ton of products. Also, there's no point in using something you can't stand. I think most of us wear makeup because it makes us happy, so if you're doing something that's the opposite of that, it kind of defeats the purpose to use something just because you feel like you wasted money, or want to completely use it.
> 
> One that is killing me right now is a Missha cleansing cream. I hate it, but since I dip my hand into it I can't give it to anyone. I think I'll just end up tossing it anyway because I have at least twenty cleansers sitting in my stash that I need to use up.


Thank you guys.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just feel guilty like I'm cheating or not following the rules of a project pan if I stop using the product during. But yeah, I'd rather work on panning things I enjoy panning.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 2, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> Thank you guys. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just feel guilty like I'm cheating or not following the rules of a project pan if I stop using the product during. But yeah, I'd rather work on panning things I enjoy panning.


Don't feel guilty! If you force yourself to use something you don't like over something you do, that's just wasting more of your time and money. If anything you should feel good about being smart enough to recognize when something is a sunk cost and it's time to move on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 2, 2015)

@@JuliaGhostx3 If it is easily sterilized I sanitize, marked it as used, and pass it along. Pencils, powders, squeeze tubes without applicators, and lipstick bullets are very easy to sanitize. The person receiving them can also re-sanitize for their own peace of mind.

   Sampled, and used mascaras of course should be tossed, never pass them along, and don't accept one either.

  I am currently "panning" a full size Buxom Sculpted Lash mascara that I opened today.

I don't force myself to use things I hate until it is gone, using things you hate makes it feel like a punishment IMHO


----------



## annatomical (Jan 3, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> What do you guys do when you realise that you absolutely hate a product?
> 
> I have two specific products on my project pan list that I find myself dreading to use. I guess being forced to use them made me realise that I don't want to use them. And I don't want to force myself to use/pan items that don't make me happy to use.
> 
> ...


If I were going to set a project pan goal it would involve using the products I like the most so the process is enjoyable.


----------



## curlgrrrl (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm so glad I found this post! I will need support as I complete this task. These are my 10 Pan Plus Rules and items:

Lissan’s Project 10 Plus Plan

Rules:

1. On a no buy until all items are completed (includes color products).

2. Once finished with all 10 plus items can buy one makeup item.

3. Once finished with all 10 plus items set up another project 10 pan until down to one item for basic face products (foundation, face primer, mascara, eyeliner, brow pencil, powder, eye primer, face setting powder, eye setting powder, concealer)

1. Maybelline Mineral Powder Concealer

2. bareMinerals Correcting Concealer

3. Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder

4. Wet N Wild Brulee eyeshadow (used as under eye setting powder)

5. Revitalift Miracle Blur Primer

6. Lancome LaBase Primer

7. The Balm Put a Lid On It Eye Primer

8. Lorac Behind the Scenes Eye Primer

9. Nars Sheer Glow Foundation

10. Loreal Magic Lumi Foundation

11. Elf Tone Correcting Powder (used as under eye setting powder)

12. Stila All Day Waterproof Eyeliner

13. Physicians Formula Eye Booster Eyeliner

14. Rimmel Professional Brow Pencil

15. Sample Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil

16. Sample Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick

17. Mini Bite Do Lipstick

18. Mini Tarte Amazonian Clay Finishing Powder


----------



## BSquared (Jan 5, 2015)

bsquared said:


> Ok!! New project pan since I finished 5! No pics because my phone is being wonky but....
> 
> _from the original list_
> 
> ...


Indie sample fest 1/5 of the way done! Backstreet makeup "gingah" had bit the dust!! So excited but sad to see it go, this was a beautiful crease color on my pale self. One sample done, we won't discuss how many left to go....but progress. NYX lipstick has 2 days left, max, so moving along!!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 8, 2015)

Here are my Project Pan items for the first half of the 100 day no buy!

-H20 lip mender (night treatment, may cut open and depot to see how much is left)

-tarte cheek stain in flush (deluxe sample size, sephora point perk)
-MAC lip liner in Cranberry
-Rimmel Vinyl gloss in Pin Up
-Ardell Brow powder in Medium (the middle shade)
-The Body Shop All in One blusher in bubblegum
-ELF jumbo lip gloss stick in movie star


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 8, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> What do you guys do when you realise that you absolutely hate a product?
> I have two specific products on my project pan list that I find myself dreading to use. I guess being forced to use them made me realise that I don't want to use them. And I don't want to force myself to use/pan items that don't make me happy to use.
> 
> The items are the Sleek Ultra Mattes V1 palette and theBalm bahama mama bronzer.
> ...


Don't feel bad! I've done it too. And don't worry, I too have that palette, love it, use it at least twice and week and still haven't hit pan on anything. On the off chance you can't find any friends to give stuff to, you could swap with me! I can sterilize stuff myself, and then we could both have 'new' things that we like.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 8, 2015)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Don't feel bad! I've done it too. And don't worry, I too have that palette, love it, use it at least twice and week and still haven't hit pan on anything. On the off chance you can't find any friends to give stuff to, you could swap with me! I can sterilize stuff myself, and then we could both have 'new' things that we like.


I'm down for trading. Maybe I should start up one of those trade/swap threads for myself that everyone has, and then I can go through my collection and find new homes for unloved items.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 9, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> I'm down for trading. Maybe I should start up one of those trade/swap threads for myself that everyone has, and then I can go through my collection and find new homes for unloved items.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm gonna be putting my swap list up this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 9, 2015)

@ JuliaGhostx3 If you hate something get rid of it. Think of it this way...makeup is supposed to accentuate our beauty and make us feel good about our appearance. If a product doesn't do that or actually makes us look worse, why use it just to use it up. We use foundation to improve the look of our skin. If a foundation is too drying and makes your face look dry and flakey why bother right?

Makeup should make you feel good &amp; look good. If it doesn't it's gotta go.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 9, 2015)

jaylilee said:


> Alright, so my update:
> 
> this i s the original picture and i'm describing my progress verbally because i'm too lazy to go take another photo:
> 
> ...


Holy cow this was from back in September and I am aware I've posted a few times... but updates:

The pan in the cargo blush is now much larger...this is what it looks like now: 







I also have cut the size of that pencil by a giant chunk, and it's still smaller than the last update (bottom pic) I posted two weeks ago. put under code cause i think the pic is rather large...

http://i.imgur.com/5o4F1oT.jpg
and finally, I hit bottom today on the color tattoo. HALLELUJAH! I've been working on that for ages ugh. though it was really only November since I've been giving it consistent use.

And I depotted my palette into a z palette...already the pan in naked is larger, and it's getting me to use more shades more frequently. so that's so far in January for me...I'm also using other items but I post those at my blog.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 10, 2015)

bsquared said:


> Ok!! New project pan since I finished 5! No pics because my phone is being wonky but....
> 
> _from the original list_
> 
> ...


Nyx butter lipstick in cotton candy: DONE!! No picture because honestly it's so gross it's embarrassing but it is done!! Wooohoooo! Down to 9 and 4/5!
And a change. My maybeline age rewind is broken. It's definitely not empty but when I twist it nothing comes out. And I can't figure out how to open it. So I tossed it. New replacement is nyx HD concealer!


----------



## coloradobabe (Jan 12, 2015)

Here are my products to use up! I picked these because they're getting old. You can tell because I use almost exclusively "high end" brands now, and many of these are drugstore. I don't think I've purchased makeup at the drugstore for a few years at least. 
 
Nars Blush in Orgasm - my first high end makeup purchase ever. It's definitely time to use this up. 
 
NYX Blush in Desert Rose - This is a couple years old and almost gone. 
 
Almay Clear Complexion Foundation - this was unopened until recently but it's so old that I think the package is from a couple iterations ago. 
 
Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream - Not super old, but as I prefer a flawless face I don't reach for non full coverage products unless I make myself. I'm going to try to use this and the following product up by using a layer under my foundation. Hopefully I can use less foundation and achieve the same full coverage look.
 
Urban Decay Tinted Moisturizer
 
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded - I typically use lid primers from Too Faced or Urban Decay to make shadows stay on my oily lids, but I think this could be a good base layer for eyeshadows. I want to use it up before it dries up.
 
Maybelline Eyeshadow Duo - this has a shimmery white and a brown. I'm going to try to use up both, the shimmery white as a highly and the brown as eyeshadow.
 
Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush - I believe this has been discontinued. I'm not huge on cream blushes because I have super oily skin so I need to always apply powder over my foundation. I find it hard to apply cream products on top of powder, and I find the cover doesn't show through if I apply the cream blush first then powder.
 
Maybelline Powder - very average powder. The packaging is very bulky so I definitely want to use it up so I can toss it!


----------



## Laura Jones (Jan 12, 2015)

So my first project pan!! Yay! I have so many things I have to go through but I thought I would start with some of the easiest to get rid of.
 
-Tarte emphaseyes: 90% done! Really liked this one but I have the Rimmel scandaleyes nude on standby.
- Maybelline baby lips in cherry (I think that's the name): This one I have at my computer desk and I just apply like crazy. Already owed it for about two years now and I am just tired of it.
-Revlon Nearly Naked Powder: Hit pan but I have so many other powders that I just want to use this one up.
-Nyc Smooth Skin Bronzer: Had this one for a year or so and I decided that I am just going to power through it since I am tired of having it around. Luckily this isn't too dark for my skin so I am just going to use it everyday.
Revlon colorstay liquid eye pen: So disappointed with this product, I had gotten the Kat Von D tattoo liner in trooper in a sample size and at the time that it ran out, I was out of spending money so I gotten this to replaced it and I hate how big the felt tip is compared to the tiny brush of Kat's. Since it's brand new and the only liquid liner I have, I figure I will just use it up since it's not bad enough to trash. Hopefully, it will dry out soon.
 
The rest are just sample mascara I got on sephora's orders before christmas and bb creams in the summer. The pink bb cream has one more use left but it has given me tons application since I had used it so rarely. I hoping the gold will go quicker if I used this one as my primary foundation.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 22, 2015)

I hit pan on my eyebrow powder!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 26, 2015)

This wasn't exactly a project pan, but when I got my Naked 3 pallet in November 2013 I decided to use it as my only pallet for an entire year.  I ended up using it for a year and 3 months until now because there were some days I don't use eye shadow and I really wanted to get a real years worth of use out of it.  

Here's what it looks like now:




It's easy to see which colors are my favorites.  I do like this pallet a lot, it has been great for my fair skin.  I got way more use out of this than I did the previous 2 naked pallets.

As much as I love Naked 3 I'm ready to move on to something new 

Yesterday I started using the bareMinerals The Magic Act pallet.  So far I don't like it as much as Naked 3 but 'm sure I'll grow to love it.  I'm going to try and use it for the next month and then re-asses from there.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 27, 2015)

@@Flowerfish Wow, that's what I call dedication!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jan 27, 2015)

So this is my project pan for this winter season. I started in Dec and will end it at the end of Feb. I've already tossed two products that didn't measure up. Hit pan on a powder. I started with 10 products and have been adding products to the list that I need to make the original products work. Like I had to add in the Love and Toast fragrance to lighten up the Body Shop Honeymania. And also am adding in products to replace the ones I toss or finish. I may carry over some things like the Laura Mercier quads palette to use later but for the most part, this is the last hurrah. Love it or leave it! I have too much stuff that I want to use and can't afford to waste time on the meh stuff.

1. Moxie lipstick mini Get Ready - Toss! too opaque &amp; heavy

2. Moxie gloss mini Spark Plug

3. Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush Exposed

4. MUF HD powder mini

5. UD 24/7 Liner Zero/Whiskey - Toss! too dry

6. Zoya Blaze

7. Body Shop Honeymania EDT

8. Julep Demi

9. Laura Mercier quads palette

10. Physicians Formula Bronze Booster

*Dr. Jart BB Cream mini

*Wet N Wild lipstick Bare-Ly Legal

*Love &amp; Toast Gin Blossom mini

*LM Lip Glacé Discrete

*100% Pure powder: 1/7HP

*LM long wear eyeliner Noir

*Lipstick Queen Medieval Red

*Tarte Glamazon Lipstick Graceful


----------



## Huds (Feb 2, 2015)

In January I didn't wear very much makeup but I will still share my project pan progress with you guys. I have only finished one product so far, the Mua matte foundation.

Remaning itmes are:

Benefit the porefessional deluxe sample - I believe there is less than a weeks worth of product left in this.

Elf mineral eyeliner ash - This goes very slowly. I have used it almost every day when I have worn makeup but I have only finished about a quarter of what was left in the beginning of the month.

Mua brow kit - I really like this, but since I only use one shade I won't repurchase it. As you can tell, I have almost cleaned out a corner of this.

Benefit they're real mascara deluxe sample - I have grown to absolutley love this mascara (over a wp mascara as a base). It's running low, but I will continue to use it until I can't get it to look good on my lashes anymore. I am happy I have two more of these to use.

In my original post I explained how I would add on products at the end of the month so I'd always have 5-10 products in my project, and here are the add ons for this month:

Mua powder - As you can tell I have hit major pan on this one, and it will hopefully be all used up by the end of february.

Elf cream eyeshadow duo sugar cookie - This is the worst cream eyeshadow I have ever used in my entire life. By the time I'm done with the rest of my makeup my eyeshadow has already creased like crazy when I use this. I do however really love the golden shade as a cream highligt. I hit pan a couple of days ago. I won't use the pink shade, it's just too bad, so this product will go to the trash when I run out of the golden shade.

Mua intense kisses lipgloss smooch - I have used about 50% of this, and I do really enjoy it. I want to use it up while it's still dark here (I live in Sweden) because I don't like wearing shimmery lipglosses when it's sunny.


----------



## kaylun (Feb 17, 2015)

Personally I have been following this thread for a couple of months now. I just was on mobile at the time.

Update Feb 17, 2015

Mind me with all the Avon products, I used to be a rep and now I have a lot of products left over.

Done: Avon nail experts green tea cuticle serum. This took such a long time for a teensy bottle.

Done: Avon naturals orange blossom &amp; verbena juicy moisture shower gel. This scent is amazing! The vanilla one I'm currently using doesn't compare 

Done: Dove refresh+care invigorating dry shampoo. I bought this to replace my batiste one when I finished it. It's not as great, I'm definitely going back. But after the Herbal Essences naked one I bought together with this one. I'm not fond of that smell, but at least no parabens. :/

I have a lot of items I plan to finish up. These ones I have started from back then, I'll add more as I empty more out. I allow myself to use other products as well, but I am on a no-buy/low-buy since I have ipsy/lipmonthly bags coming in, and only if I run out of that product will I buy a new one (with exceptions.  )

See By Chloe perfume sample

Avon Concealer stick in light

Elf mineral moisturizing lip tint in blush

Avon extra lasting liquid foundation in light beige

Elizabeth Arden Lip Liner 553

Avon Magix essential face mattifier

Avon Solutions a.m. Total Radiance day lotion

Elf quad in ethereal

I may have forgotten some others.

I find it easier to focus on a few products first and then switch things up as the time goes by.


----------



## Blushhoarder (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi so it's like 2am and I've decided to make an account especially for this thread! Last year I have been buying tons of makeup and now I feel like a hoarder ~ I miss the simplicity of having a normal amount of makeup and cherish new products

My project is color cosmetic heavy as I don't hoard essentials like mascaras or eyeliners or base makeup. I haven't taken a starting picture of the lip products as there's too much! However each contains quite a small amount of product anyway and I will post progress photos! I do have a makeup rotation to make sure I use my newer products but it will also let me find new ways to wear my eyeshadow so I wouldn't get bored with my project.

I just need some tips - how do you concentrate on a product to the end without feeling like you're neglecting your other products or feel repetitive?

My project:

2x cream blush

2x powder blush

1x quad

1x single

3x glosses

5x chubby sticks

2x lipsticks

4 lip butters

3x tinted lip balms

I have chosen these as these are the oldest in my collection


----------



## Oshare-girl (Feb 19, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> So this is my project pan for this winter season. I started in Dec and will end it at the end of Feb. I've already tossed two products that didn't measure up. Hit pan on a powder. I started with 10 products and have been adding products to the list that I need to make the original products work. Like I had to add in the Love and Toast fragrance to lighten up the Body Shop Honeymania. And also am adding in products to replace the ones I toss or finish. I may carry over some things like the Laura Mercier quads palette to use later but for the most part, this is the last hurrah. Love it or leave it! I have too much stuff that I want to use and can't afford to waste time on the meh stuff.
> 
> 1. Moxie lipstick mini Get Ready - Toss! too opaque &amp; heavy
> 
> ...


Updated my progress. Finished a bunch of stuff. Here's a picture of the WNW lipstick. Makeup shelf Life is too short to dig out the rest. Added in the Sephora bday gift from last year to replace this (MUF Rogue Artist Natural).


----------



## Oshare-girl (Feb 19, 2015)

Blushhoarder said:


> Hi so it's like 2am and I've decided to make an account especially for this thread! Last year I have been buying tons of makeup and now I feel like a hoarder ~ I miss the simplicity of having a normal amount of makeup and cherish new products
> 
> My project is color cosmetic heavy as I don't hoard essentials like mascaras or eyeliners or base makeup. I haven't taken a starting picture of the lip products as there's too much! However each contains quite a small amount of product anyway and I will post progress photos! I do have a makeup rotation to make sure I use my newer products but it will also let me find new ways to wear my eyeshadow so I wouldn't get bored with my project.
> 
> ...


For me, I get that antsy, bored with what I have, wanna try something new feeling when I know I have something waiting in the wings. That's why I'm project panning. I want to clear out my stash so that I only have one of everything. I find that when I only have one of something, I'm totally happy &amp; satisfied using it. After all, that's my only option so I can't long for something else. But knowing that I have 10 other lippies, blushes and eyeshadow palettes makes my very dissatisfied. Ironic isn't it? Sometimes I can't stand it and I toss whatever I'm currently using if it's very near to the end. So I would encourage you to stick it out. Stop the inflow and use up what you have until you're at your ideal capsule collection.


----------



## Blushhoarder (Feb 19, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> For me, I get that antsy, bored with what I have, wanna try something new feeling when I know I have something waiting in the wings. That's why I'm project panning. I want to clear out my stash so that I only have one of everything. I find that when I only have one of something, I'm totally happy &amp; satisfied using it. After all, that's my only option so I can't long for something else. But knowing that I have 10 other lippies, blushes and eyeshadow palettes makes my very dissatisfied. Ironic isn't it? Sometimes I can't stand it and I toss whatever I'm currently using if it's very near to the end. So I would encourage you to stick it out. Stop the inflow and use up what you have until you're at your ideal capsule collection.


Yes! That's how I feel! Then there's the MAC Cinderella collection coming... I have definitely decreased the amount of makeup I buy nowadays, nothing really excites me anymore (apart from cute le collections) - baby steps. I used to hit pan on blush and bronzer so easily when I had one of each, but I've never hit pan on eyeshadow or finished a lipstick before (none of my lipsticks are really even halfway down, apart from the lip butters)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> one day!! I'll be at my capsule collection like you say!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lvp8779 (May 3, 2015)

It has been a bit since anyone has posted in this forum and I am curious to see your progress!


----------



## Oshare-girl (May 3, 2015)

It has been awhile. Here's where I am on the Power Neutrals palette after 4 months.


----------



## Blushhoarder (May 4, 2015)

Yay updates! Especially when I'm about to give up and let my collection be...

So the blue lines are the products I chucked out after I tried using and it just didn't work for me, too old or I hated it. No point in trying to make myself use up something I hated right? The pink lines are the products I have actually finished yay! Not much but it's something hahah

What I have noticed is that I now barely buy any makeup cos now I know how long it takes to finish, and if I buy anymore products all my project panning efforts would go to waste! So I learnt a good lesson 

Even though I cleared a bit of stuff out, I added more in!

Art Deco cream blush - looks like a weeks worth left?

Update on the No.7 blush - what you see on the shimmery side is actually the pan now! It's raised plastic so this must mean that the blush side is getting close!!!! Maybe 3-4 weeks use left I've been trying to use it everyday

My eyebrow and eyeliner pencil I've been trying to sharpen more often than I used to, as soon as I need it, so I can see progress!

The powder is hella old although it works fine but that's why I'm trying to finish it, it used to have a peach imprint on it and it's gone now so progress!

The Elizabeth Arden bronzer is a sample but has 3g of product... No dent so far, been using it everyday for 2 months now

Lastly the Mac tendertone is from the cook Mac collection so it's turning 4 this year but still smells good but I'm trying to finish it now, noticeable dent gives me courage although 6ml is quite a lot :/


----------



## kaylun (May 6, 2015)

My first post on this project pan attached:


kaylun said:


> Personally I have been following this thread for a couple of months now. I just was on mobile at the time.
> 
> Update Feb 17, 2015
> Mind me with all the Avon products, I used to be a rep and now I have a lot of products left over.
> ...


I don't use makeup on a regular basis. It is even less common that I have been busy at school and ill for over a month. These are the items I have been using when I wear makeup. 




I have repressed the shadows that I have seen pan on, so it would be easier to pick up product. 




I have not been using the elf mineral moisturizing lip tint in blush much since the light pink doesn't suit my skin tone. 

I have had very chapped lips due to illness lately and I have brought out that mini fresh sugar lip balm I got for my sephora birthday present like 3 years ago. It is just a mini and I have been using it from the start of March. I could see the progress of this throughout the time I've been using it. It is so much better than the other lip balms I've been using, but I could not see myself buying one because of the price. 

I have been using the Avon concealer stick in light as a contouring foundation since it has been on the lighter side and my foundation/BB cream as the darker color. I have dug deep inside the container with a toothpick and it has about one use left. 




I have tried to use the Avon solutions a.m. total radiance day lotion each day in the morning that I leave the house. I have been ill for a month, so that is much less progress than expected. I have been using my foundation very seldomly since I opt for BB cream or concealer as foundation.

My hand cream is down to its last leg, I would predict that it will be gone in the next update.

I have been using the Natural Mascara from I don't remember which brand since it rubbed off. I can't tell how much is left. 

Since I have finished the Avon magix essential face mattifier, I have swapped in the Avon magix face perfector. There is a ton of product left. 

I haven't been using my Avon glimmerstick in blackest black as much since I prefer using the L'oreal Carbon Black liquid eyeliner more. 

I have not been using the elf gloss in baby lips much since I have been testing out colors from my IPSY/Lipmonthly bags. I am liking the NYX butter lipstick in Pops.


----------



## Oshare-girl (May 8, 2015)

So I was doing my face and hit pan on my second eyeshadow!


----------



## Oshare-girl (May 14, 2015)

Yay, I hit pan on another shadow! Its the shimmery taupe one in the top row.


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Sep 21, 2015)

I haven't posted here in forever! Thought I'd revive this thread unless we are all talking on another one. Here's my current PP (I timed it for September to November):

- Maybelline color whisper in "Mocha Muse"

- Hourglass gloss in "Child" (deluxe sample)

- Cargo Swimmables liner in "Pfeiffer Beach"

- Hard Candy Lite Brite concealer (use as an eye base I hate how this looks over makeup as a highlighter)

- Tarte BB Cream (finished)

- Essence Cosmetics powder blush in "Adorable", THE FIRST BLUSH I'VE EVER HIT PAN ON

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi guys! I've been MIA for a looong time but I've been popping in lately and figured I'd post the latest progress on panning my Unzipped palette. I haven't used it nearly as much as I was but I do still use it and have made some more progress.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi! Glad to see you back @@azalea97! Thanks for posting your progress. Looks great!


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 29, 2015)

Reija said:


> Hi! Glad to see you back @@azalea97! Thanks for posting your progress. Looks great!


Thank you Reija!


----------



## kaylun (Nov 30, 2015)

It is been such a long time since an update. 

I don't stop myself from purchasing but I often think about how much stuff I have and that is often enough to deter me from getting that limited edition this or oh so popular that. 



> Posted 06 May 2015 - 01:05 PM
> 
> 
> My first post on this project pan attached:
> ...


Update to the above products. 

See By Chloe perfume sample                                               I might have used it once. It is lost in my room atm. (MISSING)
Avon Concealer stick in light                                                   This is done and I dug it out til the very end. (COMPLETED)
Elf mineral moisturizing lip tint in blush                                 I haven't been using it and missing. (MISSING)
Avon extra lasting liquid foundation in light beige              I may have used this a few time. It bugs me to always have to wash my beauty blenders.
Elizabeth Arden Lip Liner 553                                            Lost in my room. (MISSING)
Avon Magix essential face mattifier                                       (COMPLETED)
Avon Solutions a.m. Total Radiance day lotion                   It is too cold to apply lotion in the morning.
Elf quad in ethereal                                                                   Had gotten a Naked 3 palette. Had been using that instead. 
 mini fresh sugar lip balm                                                         Dug out to the last bit. (COMPLETED)

True Blue Hand Cream                                                            Cut the container and used the rest of it. (COMPLETED)

 Natural Mascara (L'Oreal??)                                                  Too lazy to use mascara. But using this when I do.

Avon Magix Face Perfector                                                     Have been mixing this with the foundation when used. Same with beauty blenders as above.

Avon glimmerstick in blackest black                                      I like liquid eyeliner better.

L'Oreal Carbon Black liquid eyeliner                                     Testing out other eyeliners. 

Elf gloss in Baby Lips                                                               Lost in my room. I don't recall finishing it yet? (MISSING)

I rarely have the time for makeup. And when I do use makeup it is for a special occasion. So I often reach for products I know won't fail me. 

Most days, I have lip balm and hand cream in my bag. 

On a good day, I'll have eyeliner. 

I use Batiste Dry Shampoo on a Regular Basis. I have finished one of the Tropical and one of the Original and now I am on the Blush one. I have 4-5 backups in different scents.

EOS Summer Fruit                                      I have had this one for the longest. I have most of their other scents as well. I also have a lot of the Baby Lips lip balms too. I decided to start with this one, since it has the biggest amount of use and this scent I don't mind. 




Figs and Rouge Mango Mandarin               I have way too many hand creams and body lotions. The bath and body works smaller body lotions I take with me as a hand cream since I find it too cold to use body lotion. This one I got from an Ipsy bag like a year ago. I should use it up. It is a small amount, so it should be easy enough to finish. I recently received a hand cream as a gift, so I would like to use that one on and off with this. 




I have recently been trying to get a hang of using false eyelashes. I like to cut the natural ones in half and use them as demi lashes. (outer corner) I've used it maybe 3 times (in possibly 4-5 months). I have many many boxes of 10 I ordered from China. 

I think I'm going to find a stick concealer in my stash to bring with me, since I have a number of flaws that I would like to hide when I need to be looking decent. My boyfriend knows a lot of people and we often bump into them and I feel embarrassed when I know that I am looking very unattractive. 

I am in a rush all the time in the morning and don't apply anything before leaving the house.


----------



## KitaRei (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, nobody has posted in this thread in a long time!  I've actually been working on my own project pan for some months now, but I'd like to post here for support and to record my progress.  Here's my list (I chose my oldest products, will do the same from now on) and my goal is to finish all.

1) Mini Too Faced lash injection - just about done, should finish soon..

2) Awake aqua trans powder- 1/2 done.

3) Generic drugstore makeup kit blush- 2/3 done.

4) Sally Hansen clear lip moisturizer - came with a nail polish. 3/4 done.

5) Generic drugstore makeup kit eye shimmer- 2/3 done

6) Crayon (Japanese "dollar" store brand) roll on pink eyeshadow: 1/2 done.

7) Generic makeup kit concealer: 1/2 done

8) Calgon Morning Glory lotion: 1/2 done

9) Crayon nail polish remover: 90% done

10) Avon marshmallow lip balm- 1/2 done.

Let's see how things go, I'll take pictures with the next round I choose to finish ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting @@KitaRei! Your list is impressive! Congrats on your progress!!


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 31, 2016)

So here is what I finished off the list!

1) Generic drugstore makeup kit blush (Ok combined that and one more broken blush into a new color.. but still! Threw away some packaging and saving space)

2) Crayon nail polish remover: 

Will be back to update my full list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

